# (Spoilers) Julep May 2014



## redjill (Apr 7, 2014)

Well, the May window will soon be here. I didn't preorder, so I'm not sure what to expect with the pile wand coming out. Last year's box was very popular, with the 1920's theme. What do you think will be in the May box besides the pile wand?


----------



## JC327 (Apr 8, 2014)

I really hope we get some more of the speckled nail polishes.


----------



## Vikki120306 (Apr 8, 2014)

Oh yea, I completely forgot that May is the plie wand month.  I pre-ordered it because I can use all the help I can get when it comes to painting with my other hand and since they decided to make it compatible with their original caps, I'm really excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm not into the speckled polishes myself, but still excited to see what they come out with.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 8, 2014)

I have a feeling this is either going to be another really interesting box with plenty of more experimental colors and finishes (to pull in all of the Mavens who didn't preorder, and in that case, I may very well upgrade) or completely boring (because, hey, they have all of those preorders, so why worry about the colors? In that case, I will continue to hang out in Skip City).


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 8, 2014)

Curious of what to expect! I agree with meaganola, I hope it's a super crazy/new/different/trendsetting kind of month and that they didn't put all of their focus into the wands.  I didn't pre-order since I have yet to be sold on these wands.  I'm still begging for a body/foot product rather than makeup, since I think they do those best but I'm not holding my breath!  I think we've seen all the makeup products they surveyed us on except mascara, so I anticipate seeing that come out within the next few months.

We do know the add-on tools will be the plie dotting tool and brush attachment, so maybe this month will focus more on nail art?


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Apr 8, 2014)

I have a strong feeling there will be a ballet theme going on for this month [you know, to go with the "PliÃ©" Wand]. Or maybe that's just too predictable. Either way, I want some cool textures! I'm also excited because I have enough Jules to get a free box.


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Apr 8, 2014)

To the older Mavens: was last year's lip scrub good? I purchased Buff using the Lip35 code from March, &amp; so far I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## jesemiaud (Apr 8, 2014)

> To the older Mavens: was last year's lip scrub good? I purchased Buff using the Lip35 code from March, &amp; so far I'm really enjoying it.


 I think it was a nice scrub, but Lush scrubs are half the price for twice the amount so I stick with those.


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Apr 8, 2014)

> I think it was a nice scrub, but Lush scrubs are half the price for twice the amount so I stick with those.


 Ooh I didn't know the Lush scrubs were cheaper! Thanks! Once I use up Buff I'll consider picking up Lush's popcorn flavored one.


----------



## KatieS131 (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Curious of what to expect! I agree with meaganola, I hope it's a super crazy/new/different/trendsetting kind of month and that they didn't put all of their focus into the wands.  I didn't pre-order since I have yet to be sold on these wands.  I'm still begging for a body/foot product rather than makeup, since I think they do those best but I'm not holding my breath!  I think we've seen all the makeup products they surveyed us on except mascara, so I anticipate seeing that come out within the next few months.

We do know the add-on tools will be the plie dotting tool and brush attachment, so maybe this month will focus more on nail art?
I also really hope they send out a body/foot product soon! They haven't sent one out in forever and I agree that they do those the best so I hope for more from them! They had a mascara a long time ago, but I never got it and really didn't hear any good things about it so although I know it's probably coming soon, I'm not looking forward to mascara from Julep. Is there even going to be a product this month or is the pliÃ© wand the product? 

Quote: Originally Posted by *itsoliviaaah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have a strong feeling there will be a ballet theme going on for this month [you know, to go with the "PliÃ©" Wand]. Or maybe that's just too predictable.
Either way, I want some cool textures!
I'm also excited because I have enough Jules to get a free box. 
A ballet theme would be fun and would tie into the pliÃ© wand. I don't really know what to expect this month but since I pre-ordered I really hope the colors are good!


----------



## Jwhackers (Apr 8, 2014)

I pre-ordered so i hope the collection is good but I don't have high hopes lol.


----------



## KatieS131 (Apr 8, 2014)

I was just looking through their blog and they have an article where they talk about new gel eye gliders they are releasing in the "near future". The article is recent, so maybe that will be the product this month? I got the Eyes all Aglow set from the secret store and really like the colors but haven't gotten to use them yet. Maybe those will be re-released in full size or it will be something similar?


----------



## meaganola (Apr 8, 2014)

> I was just looking through their blog and they have an article where they talk about new gel eye gliders they are releasing in the "near future". The article is recent, so maybe that will be the product this month? I got the Eyes all Aglow set from the secret store and really like the colors but haven't gotten to use them yet.Â Maybe those will be re-released in full size or it will be something similar?


 Uhoh. Have we gone over my fixation on non-black eyeliner pencils lately?


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Apr 9, 2014)

> I was just looking through their blog and they have an article where they talk about new gel eye gliders they are releasing in the "near future". The article is recent, so maybe that will be the product this month? I got the Eyes all Aglow set from the secret store and really like the colors but haven't gotten to use them yet.Â Maybe those will be re-released in full size or it will be something similar?


 Oh I hope not. Julep has me all makeup'd out. Plus it wouldn't really go with the PliÃ© Wand thing. If they do another product at all, it will probably do with the nails or hands. Then again it shouldn't matter to me anyway, I'm very loyal to my style profile [it Girl].


----------



## JC327 (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *itsoliviaaah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

To the older Mavens: was last year's lip scrub good? I purchased Buff using the Lip35 code from March, &amp; so far I'm really enjoying it.

I think it was a nice scrub, but Lush scrubs are half the price for twice the amount so I stick with those. I second that  I love the Lush popcorn lip scrub.


----------



## queenofserendip (Apr 9, 2014)

The Maven Window always sneaks up so fast on me! I can't believe it's already the 9th. I'm also wondering if they'll be a product or just the Plie Wand. I didn't preorder my box, so I guess I'm not "guaranteed" a wand but I am assuming they'll make enough since they went so far over their goal. 

Not sure how I feel about a ballet collection. The idea sounds like it could be cute (I'm envisioning baby pinks, neutral tans, some soft gold shimmer and maybe a stark black) but I'm still craving brights for the nice weather! I was thinking a mermaid collection would be cool. Or under the sea or something. With corals, blues and yellows.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofserendip* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The Maven Window always sneaks up so fast on me! I can't believe it's already the 9th. I'm also wondering if they'll be a product or just the Plie Wand. I didn't preorder my box, so I guess I'm not "guaranteed" a wand but I am assuming they'll make enough since they went so far over their goal. 

Not sure how I feel about a ballet collection. The idea sounds like it could be cute (I'm envisioning baby pinks, neutral tans, some soft gold shimmer and maybe a stark black) but I'm still craving brights for the nice weather! I was thinking *a mermaid collection would be cool. *Or under the sea or something. With corals, blues and yellows. 
Mermaid collection sounds great.  

For some reason though I feel like this will be a skip month for me because I have no interest in the Plie Wand.


----------



## redjill (Apr 9, 2014)

> The Maven Window always sneaks up so fast on me! I can't believe it's already the 9th. I'm also wondering if they'll be a product or just the Plie Wand. I didn't preorder my box, so I guess I'm not "guaranteed" a wand but I am assuming they'll make enough since they went so far over their goal.Â  Not sure how I feel about a ballet collection. The idea sounds like it could be cute (I'm envisioning baby pinks, neutral tans, some soft gold shimmer and maybe a stark black) but I'm still craving brights for the nice weather! I was thinking a mermaid collection would be cool. Or under the sea or something. With corals, blues and yellows.Â


 Definitely would want a mermaid collection, since I'm such a Pisces. But that sounds a little like the March collection, so it's a long shot. ._. And a ballet collection sounds like the colors from January. Hmm... It's really up in the air.


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 9, 2014)

When I think of ballet colors I think of exactly what the boudire collection was so I hope it's not similar to that. Under the sea sounds awesome and with endless possibilities! I would love a sea salt type texture in coral and polishes with names like Ariel and Nemo haha!


----------



## sylarana (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm kind of glad that I preordered and only have to choose which box I want this month .. no pondering over whether to skip or not  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I originally thought that the Plie wand would be the product of this month's box, but that wouldn't go with the It girl box.

Colorwise, I'm pretty open to anything .. usually I find at least 1-2 colors I like in every theme and rarely like a theme so much that I feel the need to get all the colors. I wouldn't mind a ballet theme with softer spring colors .. in contrast to the vivid ones last month and the also rather strong ones in the Riviera collection.

Just no more speckles please  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sylarana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm kind of glad that I preordered and only have to choose which box I want this month .. no pondering over whether to skip or not  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*I originally thought that the Plie wand would be the product of this month's box, but that wouldn't go with the It girl box.*

Colorwise, I'm pretty open to anything .. usually I find at least 1-2 colors I like in every theme and rarely like a theme so much that I feel the need to get all the colors. I wouldn't mind a ballet theme with softer spring colors .. in contrast to the vivid ones last month and the also rather strong ones in the Riviera collection.

Just no more speckles please  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
But the It Girl box never has a product, so I still think the wand will be the main product, and just those that chose It Girl who preordered also get the wand. Usually though there are several products. Blush/bronzer/brushes, lip treatments, eye sheens/eyeliner/brushes, Ta Da drops/cuticle remover drops, etc. They do seem to go together, so maybe they stick to the nail art theme.

I would love a summer movie blockbuster theme for the colors, that would be fun, we've got Spiderman 2, X-Men, Godzilla, Maleficent, all coming out this summer. Whatever it is, I hope it's something a little wild and crazy!


----------



## KatieS131 (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sylarana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm kind of glad that I preordered and only have to choose which box I want this month .. no pondering over whether to skip or not  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I originally thought that the Plie wand would be the product of this month's box, but that wouldn't go with the It girl box.

Colorwise, I'm pretty open to anything .. usually I find at least 1-2 colors I like in every theme and rarely like a theme so much that I feel the need to get all the colors. I wouldn't mind a ballet theme with softer spring colors .. in contrast to the vivid ones last month and the also rather strong ones in the Riviera collection.

Just no more speckles please  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I feel the same way about not having to worry about skipping! Last month was the worst with me overthinking my decision of whether or not I should get a box, so I am looking forward to having that decision already made! I'm also with you on the theme...I have been a subscriber for well over a year and have never liked a collection enough to do a full upgrade. 

I'm having trouble thinking about how they will release a collection this month with totally new colors since they have released so many this year already. Since I don't know if we'll see new colors I am really hoping for some fun finishes!

I think that either the PliÃ© Wand will be this month's product (with modern beauty getting the striping/dotting brushes as the second product) or it will be like the LOVE polish and will come in every box as an extra. I think the cost of the PliÃ© Wand would determine whether it is a product or extra and I don't know how much it is individually. When they announced the pre-order, I think they made a big deal about how there might only be enough PliÃ© Wands for people who pre-ordered, but I don't think that's true I think they will be available for all subscribers.


----------



## LisaD123 (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

We do know the add-on tools will be the plie dotting tool and brush attachment, so maybe this month will focus more on nail art?
Totally new to Julep- I did pre-order the Plie` Wand though- so how do you ladies know about the Dotting Tool and Brush attachment...? I am so out of the loop. Tell me how to figure these things out? Where can I find these sneak peeks on Julep?


----------



## KatieS131 (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaD123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Totally new to Julep- I did pre-order the Plie` Wand though- so how do you ladies know about the Dotting Tool and Brush attachment...? I am so out of the loop. Tell me how to figure these things out? Where can I find these sneak peeks on Julep?
They had an announcement about the dotting and striping tools with the introduction to the PliÃ© Wand/ pre-order option. There was an option to pre-order these with the wand. They haven't sent out any sneak peeks for May yet, but they are usually on their facebook page and blog (http://www.julep.com/blog) in the days leading up to the selection window (which is on the 20th). They typically always post the product early on the blog (and sometimes send an email about it) and color spoilers on facebook.


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaD123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Totally new to Julep- I did pre-order the Plie` Wand though- so how do you ladies know about the Dotting Tool and Brush attachment...? I am so out of the loop. Tell me how to figure these things out? Where can I find these sneak peeks on Julep?
Welcome to Julep! I wish I had some super secret source for info but I just saw them in the video haha.  Here's the link that shows what they look like http://www.julep.com/idealab/plie-wand  I am guessing (just total speculation) that whatever the other product(s) are, they are something that doesn't need a brush/sponge/other accessory since they will already have these tools.

Usually we get a spoiler on the 18th though.  Sometimes it's an email, but lately it has been a Facebook post with one of the maven styles revealed.  Then on the 19th their blog post goes live which reveals the products.  These arent guarantees, just what has been happening lately.  If you have FB I recommend joining the "Julep Swap" group, because someone there always posts spoilers/new product links etc. pretty much the instant they appear haha!  But several of us here are in that group so one of us will post the deets here too


----------



## LisaD123 (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks Lolo !!

I am one of the few with no FB



I get this a lot of the time- FB is to HS for me...I signed up years ago when it first came out and yeah I cancelled. So I will look for 411 here and other blogs. So thanks again.


----------



## ivorwenlindorie (Apr 10, 2014)

I completely forgot about the wand. :-/ I should have pre-ordered. I think I meant to, just never did it.


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Apr 11, 2014)

This is going to be unbelievably off topic, but... I made my very 1st thread on MUT, it has nothing to do with Julep polish but I would appreciate it if you all checked it out! https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/142276/zoya-polish-what-are-you-wearing-right-now


----------



## MichiChan (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Welcome to Julep! I wish I had some super secret source for info but I just saw them in the video haha.  Here's the link that shows what they look like http://www.julep.com/idealab/plie-wand  I am guessing (just total speculation) that whatever the other product(s) are, they are something that doesn't need a brush/sponge/other accessory since they will already have these tools.

Usually we get a spoiler on the 18th though.  Sometimes it's an email, but lately it has been a Facebook post with one of the maven styles revealed.  Then on the 19th their blog post goes live which reveals the products.  These arent guarantees, just what has been happening lately.  If you have FB I recommend joining the "Julep Swap" group, because someone there always posts spoilers/new product links etc. pretty much the instant they appear haha!  But several of us here are in that group so one of us will post the deets here too





Thank you for posting that video! Maybe I'm a sucker for marketing but the plie wand intrigues me if it'll make it easier for me to polish without as much clean up. But as for the dotting and striping tool, I think I'll stick with MoYou stamps for now But the plie wand has potential. I love that it's coming out in my birthday month. Birthday Jules and a new accessory option, woot!

And thanks for letting us know about the Julep Swap group on FB! I never would have found it on my own. But I think it could be dangerous for my Julep addiction, hehe


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 11, 2014)

I pre-ordered -- I've gotten not bad at using my left (non-dominant) hand to polish, but what I'm really looking forward to using it for is pedicures.  Thanks to a knee injury, I'm not so bendy as I once was, and reaching my toes on my "bad knee" leg is a challenge.

And at least I won't have to pay for my box this month, because I have been getting polish upgrades like they are going out of style lately.  If this is a "ballet" theme, I just might be tempted to go for it.  If they name polishes after the main characters in ballets, they could probably work just about any color in.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 11, 2014)

what colors would you suggest would be good for a SUMMER THEME for nail polishes?


----------



## ivorwenlindorie (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  what colors would you suggest would be good for a SUMMER THEME for nail polishes?
I would like to see a bright pink w/ lime green sparkles, and maybe a bright purple with bright yellow sparkles. 

Sparkles are, obviously, good. I'm also all about mermaidy colors. Sea greens, blues, etc. 

The right shades of gold are always good for summer. 

I think it would be so so so so so awesome, if Popsugar would send stamp plates in a box. 

Sorry, you weren't asking about that. My mind started wandering at mermaidy colors to mermaidy stamps. lol.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaD123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

We do know the add-on tools will be the plie dotting tool and brush attachment, so maybe this month will focus more on nail art?
Totally new to Julep- I did pre-order the Plie` Wand though- so how do you ladies know about the Dotting Tool and Brush attachment...? I am so out of the loop. Tell me how to figure these things out? Where can I find these sneak peeks on Julep?

Welcome!


----------



## Jacksoki (Apr 11, 2014)

New to Julep as of April, and so excited to be here! I'm a May baby, so I'm really looking forward to their take on Emerald.  As for May boxes, I'm optimistic and curious about the PliÃ© wand... If it lives up, it'll be the greatest thing ever for us girls who are a bit clumsy with our non-dominant hands. Color wise, I would love a beautiful, shimmery pastel collection on a ballet theme. I'm thinking mermaids for July! Glittery aqua, blue, green, and gold. Maybe a cool chunky glitter topcoat. A "sandy" glittery neutral shade paired with an Aqua creme for Classic with a Twist... Yeah, that would make me a happy camper!


----------



## hrhvittoria (Apr 11, 2014)

Give me all of the mermaid themed polishes. ALL of them. I need them. Right meow.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm still not sure if the plie wand is the product or not. If it's not the product (like in January, how only Modern Beauty got the new Vanish drops), then I expect the product to be manicure-related. May and June are going to include a huge influx of new Mavens, so Julep should try to either blow us away with new and amazing things, or highlight whatever classic products are the most popular (or products they are the most proud of).

Color-wise, I hope May includes a couple one-coat opaque cremes. Not a whole collection, just, like, two so we know they can still make them. I hear Julep used to be really good at opaque cremes.

Lastly, what was the final word on the caps? I know they fixed the plie wand so that it is backwards-compatible with the current caps. But after the plie launch, will the caps stay the same (please please please) or are they still planning to switch to only round magnetic caps (boooo, hisssss)?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 12, 2014)

> I'm still not sure if the plie wand is the product or not. If it's not the product (like in January, how only Modern Beauty got the new Vanish drops), then I expect the product to be manicure-related. May and June are going to include a huge influx of new Mavens, so Julep should try to either blow us away with new and amazing things, or highlight whatever classic products are the most popular (or products they are the most proud of). Color-wise, I hope May includes a couple one-coat opaque cremes. Not a whole collection, just, like, two so we know they can still make them. I hear Julep used to be really good at opaque cremes. Lastly, what was the final word on the caps? I know they fixed the plie wand so that it is backwards-compatible with the current caps. But after the plie launch, will the caps stay the same (please please please) or are they still planning to switch to only round magnetic caps (boooo, hisssss)?


 They made the wand compatible with the normal caps. Caps will stay the same.


----------



## autopilot (Apr 12, 2014)

Subscribed. I think I'm just about polished out. Trying to save money also. I also overspent last month with Julep so the colours would have to be something really special for me not to skip. No idea what I want to see. Not speckles though. And after two months in a row of brights... ?


----------



## cari12 (Apr 12, 2014)

I pre-ordered back in March. I had enough Jules to cover my March box so I paid for my May box that month instead - this way if it's an awesome collection and I want to do the polish upgrade I'll only have to pay the difference so I'm really hoping it is another awesome collection! We've had a lot of bold, bright colors lately which is awesome but some fun pastels in finishes other than creams would be nice (I have Etta on right now and I love the shimmery light green, I'd love more like that)


----------



## JC327 (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jacksoki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

New to Julep as of April, and so excited to be here! I'm a May baby, so I'm really looking forward to their take on Emerald.





As for May boxes, I'm optimistic and curious about the PliÃ© wand... If it lives up, it'll be the greatest thing ever for us girls who are a bit clumsy with our non-dominant hands. Color wise, I would love a beautiful, shimmery pastel collection on a ballet theme. I'm thinking mermaids for July! Glittery aqua, blue, green, and gold. Maybe a cool chunky glitter topcoat. A "sandy" glittery neutral shade paired with an Aqua creme for Classic with a Twist... Yeah, that would make me a happy camper!
Welcome! Those are really nice polish suggestions I would be happy to get those.


----------



## Flowerfish (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofserendip* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The Maven Window always sneaks up so fast on me! I can't believe it's already the 9th. I'm also wondering if they'll be a product or just the Plie Wand. I didn't preorder my box, so I guess I'm not "guaranteed" a wand but I am assuming they'll make enough since they went so far over their goal. 

Not sure how I feel about a ballet collection. The idea sounds like it could be cute* (I'm envisioning baby pinks, neutral tans, some soft gold shimmer and maybe a stark black)* but I'm still craving brights for the nice weather! I was thinking a mermaid collection would be cool. Or under the sea or something. With corals, blues and yellows. 

Even though you're not totally sold on it, your description of a potential ballet theme sounds gorgeous!  If that existed, I would totally be tempted to do a full upgrade


----------



## Jacksoki (Apr 12, 2014)

> Even though you're not totally sold on it, your description of a potential ballet theme sounds gorgeous! Â If that existed, I would totally be tempted to do a full upgradeÂ


 Agreed! That sounds gorgeous, and different enough from January to keep things interesting for the non-Newbie Mavens.


----------



## autopilot (Apr 13, 2014)

Is anyone else taking advantage of the 1/2 price Pedi Creme promo?


----------



## patentlyvee (Apr 13, 2014)

I bought three foot creams with the coupon code. I thought $24 would be a great deal and I hope they last a while. Also, the cream has great reviews!!!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Apr 14, 2014)

I hope the colors are exciting this month. I wonder if there will be another product than the wand, or if the wand is only for people who pre-ordered it.

I'm curious what the concensus will be on the wand. &gt;: I can understand why other people might enjoy it, but I did my nails while slightly drunk on Friday and they turned out good (I barely got any on my cuticles, which is my normal) so suffice to say, I don't think I'm the intended market for the wand


----------



## swimsalot (Apr 14, 2014)

> I bought three foot creams with the coupon code. I thought $24 would be a great deal and I hope they last a while. Also, the cream has great reviews!!!


 What coupon code did you use? Were you able to use that code minty and then some other coupon code? Because I love that mint condition and I would like to get some more. Only the I don't want to spend too much on the product. Thanks


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *swimsalot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


What coupon code did you use? Were you able to use that code minty and then some other coupon code? Because I love that mint condition and I would like to get some more. Only the I don't want to spend too much on the product. Thanks
Code is MINTY for 50% off the Mint Condition.


----------



## patentlyvee (Apr 14, 2014)

> Code is MINTY for 50% off the Mint Condition.


Yeah, this is the code I used for three mint condition creams. But someone on Facebook suggested that if you use PERK10 on the Foot Doctors combo, you can get 1 cream with a foot file and nail separators for a total of $10.80. However, I used PERK10 already, so I used the MINTY code.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 14, 2014)

Julep was featured in a Techcrunch article this morning and their photo shows the Plie Wand packaging and a product we haven't seen yet. Can't really read what it is though, just "Brilliance".


----------



## KatieS131 (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Julep was featured in a Techcrunch article this morning and their photo shows the Plie Wand packaging and a product we haven't seen yet. Can't really read what it is though, just "Brilliance".




Interesting....it looks like Brilliance might be a hand scrub? If so, it's interesting that Julep is re-packaging many of it's old products and giving them new names (Quick Dry/ Ta Da Drops, Hand Scrub/Brilliance, Rock Star/Luxe Hand Cream). 

The package for the PliÃ© Wand is also interesting. I wasn't expecting it to be that substantial.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KatieS131* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Interesting....it looks like Brilliance might be a hand scrub? If so, it's interesting that Julep is re-packaging many of it's old products and giving them new names (Quick Dry/ Ta Da Drops, Hand Scrub/Brilliance, Rock Star/Luxe Hand Cream). 
It's nice for the newer Mavens who haven't tried the products yet, but is a little shady especially for the older subscribers who've already tried the products. I don't know quite how to feel about repackaging products and reselling. I'd be interested to see if they up the price between dupes.


----------



## KatieS131 (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's nice for the newer Mavens who haven't tried the products yet, but is a little shady especially for the older subscribers who've already tried the products. I don't know quite how to feel about repackaging products and reselling. I'd be interested to see if they up the price between dupes.
I have no problem getting repeat products, especially the hand/feet products since those are my favorites. I just think it's a little weird that they are being renamed. Maybe Julep wants their products to have catchy names that make people want to buy them? "Brilliance" does sound better than "Glycolic Hand Scrub" (if that is what the picture shows) and "Ta Da!" sounds better than "Quick Dry Drops".


----------



## DragonChick (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KatieS131* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have no problem getting repeat products, especially the hand/feet products since those are my favorites. I just think it's a little weird that they are being renamed. Maybe Julep wants their products to have catchy names that make people want to buy them? "Brilliance" does sound better than "Glycolic Hand Scrub" (if that is what the picture shows) and "Ta Da!" sounds better than "Quick Dry Drops". 


I'd have no problems with repeats if they identified what the "new" products were formerly known as. Not doing so makes it sound shady.


----------



## swimsalot (Apr 14, 2014)

> Yeah, this is the code I used for three mint condition creams. But someone on Facebook suggested that if you use PERK10 on the Foot Doctors combo, you can get 1 cream with a foot file and nail separators for a total of $10.80. However, I used PERK10 already, so I used the MINTY code.


 Thanks


----------



## ivorwenlindorie (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hrhvittoria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Give me all of the mermaid themed polishes. ALL of them. I need them. Right meow.
Right?! I'm so loving mermaids right now. Well, always. And Faeries, and anything else that is fantasy-awesome.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Even though you're not totally sold on it, your description of a potential ballet theme sounds gorgeous!  If that existed, I would totally be tempted to do a full upgrade 




See, you're making me want to see if the A England ballet collection is in stock yet. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

I'd have no problems with repeats if they identified what the "new" products were formerly known as. Not doing so makes it sound shady.
Agreed, especially if they are saying it is new. I think I'm the only person in the universe that hated the hand cream. I loved the pedicure cream though.


----------



## jesemiaud (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Julep was featured in a Techcrunch article this morning and their photo shows the Plie Wand packaging and a product we haven't seen yet. Can't really read what it is though, just "Brilliance".




I wonder if the Plie box is that size because they plan to include the nail polishes that are chosen.


----------



## Rachel S (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm definitely regretting that I did not pre-order the plie wand thing b/c I just have a feeling I'm going to really miss out somehow this month for having not. I didn't really care all that much about it when it was announced, and I was brand new to Julep so I had no idea if I was really going to stick around that long. On the bright side, I have enough Jules for a free box this month with some to spare so hopefully if there is anything extra that I need to have, I will be able to just pay the difference!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm definitely regretting that I did not pre-order the plie wand thing b/c I just have a feeling I'm going to really miss out somehow this month for having not. I didn't really care all that much about it when it was announced, and I was brand new to Julep so I had no idea if I was really going to stick around that long. On the bright side, I have enough Jules for a free box this month with some to spare so hopefully if there is anything extra that I need to have, I will be able to just pay the difference!
I have supported so many crowd funded projects and I think a lot of them try to make you think you'll be getting something extra or getting a big discount if you donate your money earlier. For the most part, I've found that wasn't the case. I really didn't get anything extra or save a ton of money by funding them early. You shouldn't worry about it, I don't think Julep will be any different. I think the most that early backers will get extra is maybe a bonus polish, which they hinted at. And I'm sure many people will have it up for trade if you're interested in getting it. I read that Plie campaign page over and over, and I think they definitely made it sound like you would be "missing out" if you didn't give them your money early for it. But I also noticed that if you just waited for May you would be getting basically the same thing.


----------



## redjill (Apr 17, 2014)

> I have supported so many crowd funded projects and I think a lot of them try to make you think you'll be getting something extra or getting a big discount if you donate your money earlier. For the most part, I've found that wasn't the case. I really didn't get anything extra or save a ton of money by funding them early. You shouldn't worry about it, I don't think Julep will be any different. I think the most that early backers will get extra is maybe a bonus polish, which they hinted at. And I'm sure many people will have it up for trade if you're interested in getting it. I read that Plie campaign page over and over, and I think they definitely made it sound like you would be "missing out" if you didn't give them your money early for it. But I also noticed that if you just waited for May you would be getting basically the same thing.


 I hope so. I'm such a Julep freak that I often feel like I'm missing out when I'm not able to collect all the colors. I just didn't have much money near the beginning of the year.


----------



## Natme (Apr 18, 2014)

Just got this email from Julep

And a blog post too : http://www.julep.com/blog/plie-wand/


----------



## meaganola (Apr 18, 2014)

Hmm... It looks like they're adding a new style profile, Color Crush. Or maybe they're renaming It Girl? I'm not sure I like that. It just feels weird.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hmm... It looks like they're adding a new style profile, Color Crush. Or maybe they're renaming It Girl? I'm not sure I like that. It just feels weird.
Agreed.

And I don't want the Plie wand.  At all.  Ever.


----------



## DragonChick (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hmm... It looks like they're adding a new style profile, Color Crush. Or maybe they're renaming It Girl? I'm not sure I like that. It just feels weird.

That was my first thought as well, but it's still named It Girl in my profile on the site, so maybe it's a new profile. But it wouldn't surprise me if they did rename It Girl.


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 18, 2014)

> > Hmm... It looks like they're adding a new style profile, Color Crush. Or maybe they're renaming It Girl? I'm not sure I like that. It just feels weird.
> 
> 
> That was my first thought as well, but it's still named It Girl in my profile on the site, so maybe it's a new profile. But it wouldn't surprise me if they did rename It Girl.


 New names may "launch" with the May box on Sunday.


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 18, 2014)

Well I guess that answers the product question.  If MB doesn't come with the wand then we will still see 2 products this month.  Though, it seems like maybe they will be 'old favorites' or something since most boxes wont have them.  Seems like it would be mean to include a cool new product that none of the crowd-funders would get without doing an add-on.  I'll put a guess on that repackaged hand scrub showing up in MB and my second guess is on a new and improved (repackaged) mascara.


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hmm... It looks like they're adding a new style profile, Color Crush. Or maybe they're renaming It Girl? I'm not sure I like that. It just feels weird.
Feels a little weird to me too, although honestly I hope they are renaming the profiles because they don't usually fit with the colors anyway (to me).  I still miss American Beauty.  I never skipped a single box with that profile.


----------



## dousedingin (Apr 18, 2014)

I pre-ordered the plie wand so I'm excited to try it out. Curious what the products will be!


----------



## meaganola (Apr 18, 2014)

> Agreed. And I don't want the Plie wand. Â At all. Â Ever.


 Same here. If I do somehow end up with one, I guaranfuckingtee you that it will end up as a cat toy, and those two will get far more use out if it than I ever would. Especially Oscar. That looks like something he would *love* to chew on.


----------



## Ashleigh Paige (Apr 18, 2014)

Unless they're showing off the Brilliance bottle a month or more early, I'm pretty sure that will be one of this month's MB products. I've been squinting at the image for a while and I swear the small text reads "glycolic hand scrub," which would make it a rebranding. The first word has the same number of letters as "glycolic" and appears to share some too (take that with a grain of salt because it might be my brain making the word what I want it to be) and I'm pretty certain the second and third words are "hand scrub." I liked the sample-size hand scrub I got a couple of months ago, but their way of rebranding old products and presenting them as new _does_ come across as shady.

I'm cautiously awaiting the reveal. My May box is prepaid from the crowdfunding, my June box will be free because I'll have enough Jules by then, and July should be when I get my first skip, so even though I've been considering cancelling because I'm starting to feel a little disillusioned after a year of Julep, there's no reason for me not to stick around for a couple of months when it won't cost me much at all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulosai (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashleigh Paige* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Unless they're showing off the Brilliance bottle a month or more early, I'm pretty sure that will be one of this month's MB products. I've been squinting at the image for a while and I swear the small text reads "glycolic hand scrub," which would make it a rebranding. The first word has the same number of letters as "glycolic" and appears to share some too (take that with a grain of salt because it might be my brain making the word what I want it to be) and I'm pretty certain the second and third words are "hand scrub." I liked the sample-size hand scrub I got a couple of months ago, but their way of rebranding old products and presenting them as new _does_ come across as shady.

I'm cautiously awaiting the reveal. My May box is prepaid from the crowdfunding, my June box will be free because I'll have enough Jules by then, and July should be when I get my first skip, so even though I've been considering cancelling because I'm starting to feel a little disillusioned after a year of Julep, there's no reason for me not to stick around for a couple of months when it won't cost me much at all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
If you've been in for a year you should be grandfathered into the skips... you can still skip whenever you want  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ashleigh Paige (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If you've been in for a year you should be grandfathered into the skips... you can still skip whenever you want  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I wish! I've been buying Julep products since last April (mostly mystery boxes), but I didn't become a Maven until January 1st of this year. I got stuck in that awful little period between the grandfathering date of Dec.18th and when they announced the new system around January 16th and forced everyone who joined post-Dec.18th on it.


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 18, 2014)

Spoiler!!!


----------



## tulosai (Apr 18, 2014)

Ok to say I dislike that apricot color would be an understatement...


----------



## Ashleigh Paige (Apr 18, 2014)

That apricot shimmer reminds me a lot of Karen as it looks when I put it on me. I've got three or four bottles of Karen, so there's one box I'll be avoiding.


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashleigh Paige* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That apricot shimmer reminds me a lot of Karen as it looks when I put it on me. I've got three or four bottles of Karen, so there's one box I'll be avoiding.
Exactly what I thought!  Love peaches and love Karen but yeah, I already have it lol.


----------



## Flowerfish (Apr 18, 2014)

I kinda like the apricot shimmer color and think it's pretty summery. I don't have anything like it already so it's a possible option for me. I've been tempted by Karen so many times when I have seen it as a $5 add on but never ended up getting it. I'm looking forward to seeing this collection  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LuckyMoon (Apr 18, 2014)

Ugh!  Is the Plie wand really a "sneak peek"?  Julep has been begging people to buy it for months now.  Lame!


----------



## cherrycakes (Apr 18, 2014)

ugh looks like I'll be skipping this month again...


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm interested in trying out the Plie wand, although I didn't pre-order.  I like apricot/peachy/orange shades, but good point about Karen.  I haven't even worn that one yet.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 18, 2014)

Someone on Facebook is saying Color Crush is the new It Girl name. Makes sense but why change that one and not the others? We'll see on Sunday, maybe they are actually changing all the names. But I like It Girl better than Color Crush


----------



## Bflopolska (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Spoiler!!!











Oy, that is one FUGLY color!!!


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Apr 18, 2014)

> Just got this email from Julep And a blog post too :Â http://www.julep.com/blog/plie-wand/ Â


 I don't really get this. Does this only apply to the crowdfunders? &amp; if yes, why can't they get a PliÃ© Wand with It Girl or Modern Beauty but they can get 1 with the Polish Lover's Upgrade? That doesn't make a whole lot of sense to me.


> Hmm... It looks like they're adding a new style profile, Color Crush. Or maybe they're renaming It Girl? I'm not sure I like that. It just feels weird.


 NO WAY. Where do you see that?!?


> Unless they're showing off the Brilliance bottle a month or more early, I'm pretty sure that will be one of this month's MB products. I've been squinting at the image for a while and *I swear the small text reads "glycolic hand scrub," which would make it a rebranding.* The first word has the same number of letters as "glycolic" and appears to share some too (take that with a grain of salt because it might be my brain making the word what I want it to be) and I'm pretty certain the second and third words are "hand scrub." I liked the sample-size hand scrub I got a couple of months ago, but their way of rebranding old products and presenting them as new _does_ come across as shady.


 I agree that it'd be pretty lame of them to rebrand the hand scrub, but I think it's 100% necessary. I know what glycogen is &amp; that's why the hand scrub has never appealed to me in the slightest haha. I'm sure I'm not the only one on that boat either.


> Spoiler!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Close up!



Ehh. The polish is okay. I just hope it's not in It Girl this month. xD



> ugh looks like I'll be skipping this month again...


 Haha don't lose hope just yet! We still have 2 more days to find out what products &amp; polishes we can opt for.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 18, 2014)

> NO WAY. Where do you see that?!? .


 In that screenshot of the email, Color Crush is listed as one of the three boxes that do not include the wand. I'm drawing my new-or-replacement conclusion since this is the first I've heard of that *and* It Girl -- which is supposed to be all-polish -- is not listed.


----------



## chelsealady (Apr 18, 2014)

Oh come on. Give us a better color than that.


----------



## DragonChick (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


In that screenshot of the email, Color Crush is listed as one of the three boxes that do not include the wand. I'm drawing my new-or-replacement conclusion since this is the first I've heard of that *and* It Girl -- which is supposed to be all-polish -- is not listed.

This is how I intepreted the email as well.


----------



## Rachel S (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Spoiler!!!












I feel like the model's nails look photoshopped. I'd like to see a legit swatch before I judge... Though this color is one of few that I don't think will look very nice with my skin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't think it's a terrible color though, I'll just have to wait and see!


----------



## tulosai (Apr 18, 2014)

So not even crowd funders are guaranteed a plie wand if they want to choose a box that doesn't have one and not upgrade?

I am not a crowd funder but even I think that is WEAK.


----------



## DragonChick (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So not even crowd funders are guaranteed a plie wand if they want to choose a box that doesn't have one and not upgrade?

I am not a crowd funder but even I think that is WEAK. 

Yeah, the general message I'm seeing now is that you just prepaid for the May box because not all of them have the wand in them. If I can't switch (It Girl is my default profile) to something that has the wand in it Sunday morning then I'm going to be having words on the phone with CS Monday morning because when I did the crowdfunding thing months ago it was specifically for a wand for May's box not to have paid for May's box months in advance with the chance that I might not even get the wand.

I have a feeling that this month isn't going to be a pretty one at all.


----------



## Rachel S (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Â 

Yeah, the general message I'm seeing now is that you just prepaid for the May box because not all of them have the wand in them. If I can't switch (It Girl is my default profile) to something that has the wand in it Sunday morning then I'm going to be having words on the phone with CS Monday morning because when I did the crowdfunding thing months ago it was specifically for a wand for May's box not to have paid for May's box months in advance with the chance that I might not even get the wand.

Â 

I have a feeling that this month isn't going to be a pretty one at all.


I'm so confused how they're going to even go about this. Not all of the crowd funders have the same maven profile, so what if you're an It Girl and It Girl doesn't have a wand? And those are the colors you like? Then what?? Yeesh. I didn't pre-order for May so I'm also interested to see how this all plays out for those of us who didn't do it.


----------



## KatieS131 (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So not even crowd funders are guaranteed a plie wand if they want to choose a box that doesn't have one and not upgrade?

I am not a crowd funder but even I think that is WEAK. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yeah, the general message I'm seeing now is that you just prepaid for the May box because not all of them have the wand in them. If I can't switch (It Girl is my default profile) to something that has the wand in it Sunday morning then I'm going to be having words on the phone with CS Monday morning because when I did the crowdfunding thing months ago it was specifically for a wand for May's box not to have paid for May's box months in advance with the chance that I might not even get the wand.

I have a feeling that this month isn't going to be a pretty one at all.

I definitely got the impression that the crowdfunding was specifically for the PliÃ© Wand, not just a May box. I haven't gone back to look at the original crowdfunding email/request but I would think that if every person who pre-ordered doesn't get a wand there is going to be major backlash at Julep since the wand was the incentive of paying early. 

Also, will the window still open on Sunday even though it's Easter? I have never noticed a window opening on a holiday before, but it seems like Julep is just asking for trouble by opening the window then. Have they ever opened the window early? I guess since it's a Sunday though it wouldn't matter since CS is closed anyways.


----------



## KatieS131 (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yeah, the general message I'm seeing now is that you just prepaid for the May box because not all of them have the wand in them. If I can't switch (It Girl is my default profile) to something that has the wand in it Sunday morning then I'm going to be having words on the phone with CS Monday morning because when I did the crowdfunding thing months ago it was specifically for a wand for May's box not to have paid for May's box months in advance with the chance that I might not even get the wand.

I have a feeling that this month isn't going to be a pretty one at all.



I'm so confused how they're going to even go about this. Not all of the crowd funders have the same maven profile, so what if you're an It Girl and It Girl doesn't have a wand? And those are the colors you like? Then what?? Yeesh.

I didn't pre-order for May so I'm also interested to see how this all plays out for those of us who didn't do it. This is all weird and the email really didn't answer any questions. I'm interested to see how it all plays out when the window opens.


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KatieS131* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

I definitely got the impression that the crowdfunding was specifically for the PliÃ© Wand, not just a May box. I haven't gone back to look at the original crowdfunding email/request but I would think that if every person who pre-ordered doesn't get a wand there is going to be major backlash at Julep since the wand was the incentive of paying early. 

Also, will the window still open on Sunday even though it's Easter? I have never noticed a window opening on a holiday before, but it seems like Julep is just asking for trouble by opening the window then. Have they ever opened the window early? I guess since it's a Sunday though it wouldn't matter since CS is closed anyways. 
The window closed before on Christmas eve so I think everything will be on schedule.  I'm more sad that we wont have our thread on here for 2+ days while the window is open!


----------



## DragonChick (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KatieS131* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

I definitely got the impression that the crowdfunding was specifically for the PliÃ© Wand, not just a May box. I haven't gone back to look at the original crowdfunding email/request but I would think that if every person who pre-ordered doesn't get a wand there is going to be major backlash at Julep since the wand was the incentive of paying early. 

Also, will the window still open on Sunday even though it's Easter? I have never noticed a window opening on a holiday before, but it seems like Julep is just asking for trouble by opening the window then. Have they ever opened the window early? I guess since it's a Sunday though it wouldn't matter since CS is closed anyways. 

The window is probably automated, they've had windows start on a Sunday before, but not on holidays IIRC. This will be interesting.


----------



## madricka (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm sure people are going to flip out no matter what happens on Sunday. :/


----------



## LinaMingo (Apr 18, 2014)

> Quote:Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Spoiler!!!
> 
> ...


 The middle finger looks like a press on nail.


----------



## kElizascope (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yeah, the general message I'm seeing now is that you just prepaid for the May box because not all of them have the wand in them. If I can't switch (It Girl is my default profile) to something that has the wand in it Sunday morning then I'm going to be having words on the phone with CS Monday morning because when I did the crowdfunding thing months ago it was specifically for a wand for May's box not to have paid for May's box months in advance with the chance that I might not even get the wand.

I have a feeling that this month isn't going to be a pretty one at all.
That's not how I'm reading that (if by, "that," you both mean, "if you don't make any changes, you'll receive your default box," as I had to read the release a few times to figure out what part had you concerned; if there's another section I'm missing, 'er, nevermind   :

I think they mean that, as with any month, if someone doesn't log in during the window/doesn't change anything about their order, they will receive whatever box to which their profile is set, even if they've prepaid (i.e., "If you prepaid but have an It Girl default and are too lazy/dumb to look at a computer between 4/20 and 4/24, don't go callin' us when you get a pretty little box with three expensive tiny bottles of nail polish on 5/1 and no Plie.") Not, "If you don't grab one quickly enough within the window, the fact that you've prepaid means nothing and you won't be able to change to a box that would receive the Plie." 

Also, although I'm sure there are countless new ways Julep can continue to screw us over in the future, I don't recall the "soldout" issue ever affecting being able to change boxes themselves, just add-ons (and, then, consequently, sometimes people couldn't/didn't want to change boxes if they HAD scored a now-sold-out add-on because Julep can't manage to hire IT writers to fix the bug in their ordering page that would allow one to, like, keep the sold-out-to-others product and change the not-sold-out-so-it's-not-a-problem-omfg-this-is-so-dumb product). But, in fact, what's always stood out to me as an extra layer of absurb [and, admittedly, I've only been subscribed for a few months now, so perhaps this has happened in the past] is that, even when a polish that is available in one of the boxes sells out as an add-on, one can still always change to the box that includes that polish.

That said, if you're concerned, why not change your default profile to any of the others for this month now? Then, if the polish colors that come with that box aren't what you want once the window opens, then if it turns out to be a non-issue to change boxes, no harm, you switch to what you want, but if you were right and it's a huge drama, you at least already have the plie covered and you can deal with polishes after. Then, you can easily switch your profile back to It Girl or Kolor Kraaazzay or whatevs after the window closes. 

[Also, I could definitely be wrong, as I ultimately decided not to crowdfund prepay based on this (coupled with the fact that there didn't seem to be the high level of interest/demand they seemed to anticipate/attempt to create) and thus haven't really looked at the info in a while, but my understanding of how the whole "some mavens may need to wait for their Plie from their May box if they don't pre-pay" deal would work was that, rather than a "sold-out" scenario, those of us who order/purchase our boxes (or, I guess, add-ons, for the extra-bad-at-math) potentially could get an option more like what happened with the clusterfuck cuticle pusher, or, more accurately, what would have happened if they'd handled that better from the start, i.e., a [hopefully accurate/truthful from the moment of ordering notice/option re a later shipping date].

And, yes, I realize I will likely be back on Sunday, eating my words when my well-thought-through decision to wait it out come back to haunt me and I am wrong about everything and can't get it or can only get it if I order the box with the ugliest colors (like that worse-than-Karen-and-more-than$2.99 2.0 upthread crap*) or some other Julep-ordering hell that I have yet to even be capable of imagining. 

[i *do* want the Plie, very much! Although, Meaganola brings up a great point; I suspect my cat will want it MORE. Sigh. Keeping Josie from stealing all my make-up brushes is hard enough work! Josie gets equally excited about murdering lizards and stealing and attacking make-up brushes. All girl, that one. I think she will LOVE the Plie. I guess the upside is that, even if it sucks as much as that middle-finger-giving Karen press-on nail (WAY TO SELL IT, JULEP!), it won't have to go right in the trash. Reduce, reuse, recycle!]


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kElizascope* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
Also, although I'm sure there are countless new ways Julep can continue to screw us over in the future, I don't recall the "soldout" issue ever affecting being able to change boxes themselves, just add-ons...

This was an issue in (coincidentally enough) the May box from last year with the roaring 20's collection. The new intro boxes still had boxes, but the upgrade, and I believe Boho Glam and Bombshell both sold out and you couldn't change... if I'm right, Julep's going to attempt another campaign like that one. :X


----------



## KatieS131 (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kElizascope* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's not how I'm reading that (if by, "that," you both mean, "if you don't make any changes, you'll receive your default box," as I had to read the release a few times to figure out what part had you concerned; if there's another section I'm missing, 'er, nevermind   :

I think they mean that, as with any month, if someone doesn't log in during the window/doesn't change anything about their order, they will receive whatever box to which their profile is set, even if they've prepaid (i.e., *"If you prepaid but have an It Girl default and are too lazy/dumb to look at a computer between 4/20 and 4/24, don't go callin' us when you get a pretty little box with three expensive tiny bottles of nail polish on 5/1 and no Plie.")* Not, "If you don't grab one quickly enough within the window, the fact that you've prepaid means nothing and you won't be able to change to a box that would receive the Plie." 
I think the problem is that when they asked for crowdfunding, it was specifically for the PliÃ© Wand, not just the monthly Maven box. People who pre-ordered, I believe, thought they were pre-paying to guarantee that they would get a PliÃ© Wand in addition to their monthly box, regardless of what their style profile is/was. Therefore, I can definitely understand the disappointment/anger/frustration that it now appears the PliÃ© Wand will only be in select boxes.

Any other month, I could understand that we do have 4 days to make a selection and if you miss that--well, sorry, but this month I feel Julep owes all crowdfunders a PliÃ© Wand since they specifically paid for them. I know that when I pre-ordered, I did it try out the wand rather than just pay for the box early.


----------



## Rachel S (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


The middle finger looks like a press on nail.

It sure does! That is the first thing I thought when I saw this photo.


----------



## Rachel S (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kElizascope* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's not how I'm reading that (if by, "that," you both mean, "if you don't make any changes, you'll receive your default box," as I had to read the release a few times to figure out what part had you concerned; if there's another section I'm missing, 'er, nevermind   :

I think they mean that, as with any month, if someone doesn't log in during the window/doesn't change anything about their order, they will receive whatever box to which their profile is set, even if they've prepaid (i.e., "If you prepaid but have an It Girl default and are too lazy/dumb to look at a computer between 4/20 and 4/24, don't go callin' us when you get a pretty little box with three expensive tiny bottles of nail polish on 5/1 and no Plie.") Not, "If you don't grab one quickly enough within the window, the fact that you've prepaid means nothing and you won't be able to change to a box that would receive the Plie."

Also, although I'm sure there are countless new ways Julep can continue to screw us over in the future, I don't recall the "soldout" issue ever affecting being able to change boxes themselves, just add-ons (and, then, consequently, sometimes people couldn't/didn't want to change boxes if they HAD scored a now-sold-out add-on because Julep can't manage to hire IT writers to fix the bug in their ordering page that would allow one to, like, keep the sold-out-to-others product and change the not-sold-out-so-it's-not-a-problem-omfg-this-is-so-dumb product). But, in fact, what's always stood out to me as an extra layer of absurb [and, admittedly, I've only been subscribed for a few months now, so perhaps this has happened in the past] is that, even when a polish that is available in one of the boxes sells out as an add-on, one can still always change to the box that includes that polish.

That said, if you're concerned, why not change your default profile to any of the others for this month now? Then, if the polish colors that come with that box aren't what you want once the window opens, then if it turns out to be a non-issue to change boxes, no harm, you switch to what you want, but if you were right and it's a huge drama, you at least already have the plie covered and you can deal with polishes after. Then, you can easily switch your profile back to It Girl or Kolor Kraaazzay or whatevs after the window closes.

[Also, I could definitely be wrong, as I ultimately decided not to crowdfund prepay based on this (coupled with the fact that there didn't seem to be the high level of interest/demand they seemed to anticipate/attempt to create) and thus haven't really looked at the info in a while, but my understanding of how the whole "some mavens may need to wait for their Plie from their May box if they don't pre-pay" deal would work was that, rather than a "sold-out" scenario, those of us who order/purchase our boxes (or, I guess, add-ons, for the extra-bad-at-math) potentially could get an option more like what happened with the clusterfuck cuticle pusher, or, more accurately, what would have happened if they'd handled that better from the start, i.e., a [hopefully accurate/truthful from the moment of ordering notice/option re a later shipping date].

And, yes, I realize I will likely be back on Sunday, eating my words when my well-thought-through decision to wait it out come back to haunt me and I am wrong about everything and can't get it or can only get it if I order the box with the ugliest colors (like that worse-than-Karen-and-more-than$2.99 2.0 upthread crap*) or some other Julep-ordering hell that I have yet to even be capable of imagining.

[i *do* want the Plie, very much! Although, Meaganola brings up a great point; I suspect my cat will want it MORE. Sigh. Keeping Josie from stealing all my make-up brushes is hard enough work! Josie gets equally excited about murdering lizards and stealing and attacking make-up brushes. All girl, that one. I think she will LOVE the Plie. I guess the upside is that, even if it sucks as much as that middle-finger-giving Karen press-on nail (WAY TO SELL IT, JULEP!), it won't have to go right in the trash. Reduce, reuse, recycle!]

I didn't read this entire post so I apologize if what I'm about to say is pointless, but I think the main concern is that it is now appearing that the wand is only in select boxes but when all these ladies pre-ordered in Feb (or whenever that was I forget), they thought they were getting a wand NO MATTER WHAT. So for example if your profile is It Girl, but It Girl doesn't have a wand in it, and you prepaid for the box... It's going to be a major issue. You know what I'm saying? I didn't prepay so I'm not stressing too too much about it but I do feel bad for all the ladies who did and aren't clear about how this will all go down.

When it all started I was pretty sure the pre-paying thing guaranteed a wand, and it implied that it paid for your box for the month of May. It may have even stated that outright but now I can't remember, I just know that to me it sounded like if you participated in the crowdfunding then you had already paid for May AND were for sure getting a wand.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Apr 18, 2014)

What time on the 20th are we able to go and choose? What time zone? What day are you billed on? This is my 1st month.


----------



## Sun8shin3 (Apr 18, 2014)

This is the original pitch that went out from Julep in January.  So I did do crowd funding and I do have the It Girl profile and I was expecting that it would/will come with the wand.  ?  The email I got today said that it would be in the boxes except color crush, modern beauty and core classics.  I guess I will have to wait and find out.  I wish they would open the window early.  Holidays are hectic


----------



## yunii (Apr 18, 2014)

> What time on the 20th are we able to go and choose? What time zone? What day are you billed on? This is my 1st month.


 I am not sure about the exact time it opens but it is usually open before lunchtime (est time zone).


----------



## Sun8shin3 (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CharstarWishes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

What time on the 20th are we able to go and choose?
What time zone?
What day are you billed on?


This is my 1st month.


Hello and Welcome!

The window opens on the 20th - usually by 9 am Eastern.  Most things are Pacific timezone with Julep 

The window is open until the 24th.  You select the maven box you want based on their offerings.  You can choose to add on other polishes or products from the month.  You can also choose to upgrade for an additional fee to the full collection or polish only.  

They bill on the 27th of the month.


----------



## normajean2008 (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CharstarWishes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

What time on the 20th are we able to go and choose?
What time zone?
What day are you billed on?


This is my 1st month.
Window is usually open between 6-7am Pacific time for me.  If the collection is good this month, some of the extra add ons might be sold out by that night.  I usually check it out asap in the morning (my cat gets me up at 6:30am every.single.day, lol, weekends don't exist for my early bird kitty boy).  That way if there is anything I *have* to have, I decide right then.  If it is just okay or I don't care, I'll spend the day thinking and decide that night on the 20th.

They are supposed to bill on the 27th of each month, occasionally it'll get billed a day or two later, it is done in waves starting the 27th.  They are also supposed to start shipping on the 27th, but they ship in waves also, and from two different locations.  Most people tend to receive the maven boxes within a week of billing day since they are still sending them through USPS.


----------



## redjill (Apr 18, 2014)

> I'm sure people are going to flip out no matter what happens on Sunday. :/


 Seriously. Change anything and people flip s$&amp;@. People are like cats; put a new scratching post in the room and it's like a hideous monster invaded. A few weeks later, they're completely fine with it. Same thing.


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 18, 2014)

Maybe they came up with "Color Crush" just for this month and it will have the same colors as It Girl, but not the wand. That way, if It Girl is your style and you prefunded, you keep your profile and get the wand, but if you just want polish, you can go with Color Crush? Just a thought


----------



## CurlyTails (Apr 18, 2014)

I wonder if the wand will be helpful for pedicures. I pre-ordered because I figured why not, but I am pretty good at painting with my non-dominant hand. But I wouldn't mind some pedicure assistance. I am a little peeved that I can't get the wand and Modern Beauty, though.


----------



## trekkersangel (Apr 18, 2014)

In the email I received it says that if you are a modern beauty &amp; you already paid for the wand you will be defaulted to classic with a twist for this month only. You can change it in the reveal, but I forsee some major problems with this whole thing. It will be interesting to see how it all plays out.


----------



## sylarana (Apr 18, 2014)

Hm ... maybe color crush is not a new profile replacing it girl then, but maybe they've finally listened and are giving us the additional option to pick 3 colors freely as an alternative to skipping. Which would make me very happy indeed!!! And then there are products in addition to the plie in all boxes except for it girl .. which only has the polishes plus plie. The apricot color does go with a ballet theme.


----------



## Jacksoki (Apr 18, 2014)

> Hm ... maybe color crush is not a new profile replacing it girl then, but maybe they've finally listened and are giving us the additional option to pick 3 colors freely as an alternative to skipping. Which would make me very happy indeed!!! And then there are products in addition to the plie in all boxes except for it girl .. which only has the polishes plus plie. The apricot color does go with a ballet theme.


 Introducing Color Crush as a new box option (not an It Girl replacement) makes perfect sense to me, and would be an awesome new addition to the lineup. So you could pick Color Crush or Core Classics if the style boxes don't appeal. From a marketing perspective, using alliteration as a method for grouping the alternate boxes together is smart. It stands out from the style profiles. We certainly all noticed that they slipped it into that email! And, agreed: the Apricot is very ballet-appropriate!


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Apr 19, 2014)

If Color Crush is a customizable 3-polish box, I would not be surprised if they do away with It Girl. I think it's a really great idea, actually. It Girl always struck me as a crappy deal compared to the other boxes, but if you can pick exactly the three colors you want, it's much better. The only down side is that it would lead to fewer people upgrading. I bet it would lead to more (and happier) Mavens, though, so I'm sure it'd be worth it (both for new Mavens and for Julep). Win-win!


----------



## Jacksoki (Apr 19, 2014)

Customizable would be brilliant... And a very smart way to keep more Mavens from skipping. Hope that's what this is! Crossing my fingers!


----------



## skyflower (Apr 19, 2014)

Customizable would be nice, but I can imagine the unloved polishes making their way to every future mystery box. Like in dupes or trips. America anyone? Karen? Etc


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Apr 19, 2014)

I have a huge feeling that won't be the intent of the Color Crush style profile. It would kinda defeat the whole purpose of Julep. Then again, I see how it could benefit them customer-wise &amp; more Mavens will be happy. Ehh, I'm really not sure.


----------



## sylarana (Apr 19, 2014)

Yeah, it's probably just wistful thinking. And it would make It Girl redundant.


----------



## autopilot (Apr 19, 2014)

It occurred to me that Color Crush might be a new name for the polish-only upgrade, rather than re-naming It Girl or making a new profile. It made sense to me as you get all the nail colours that month and no beauty products.


----------



## LooseSeal (Apr 19, 2014)

A customizable box would be sweet but I doubt they would do it. Not only would they have a surplus of the unpopular shades from that month, but they might also sell out of the shades people do want and it would just turn into a big mess.


----------



## Jacksoki (Apr 19, 2014)

There's a comment from Julep on yesterday's PliÃ© blog post stating that 4 of the choices will have the PliÃ© wand. We know Modern Beauty, Color Crush, and Core Classics won't, which leaves us with Classic with a Twist, Boho Glam, Bombshell, and It Girl all containing the wand. I'm really thinking at this point that Color Crush is something new and different. Hope we're in for a nice surprise! I haven't seen anything from Julep to-date acknowledging it or hinting at what it could be.


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Apr 19, 2014)

Well it's the day before the window opening. Any product spoilers?


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 19, 2014)

I keep checking the blog but I wonder if they won't have another post since they added the pliÃ© post yesterday.


----------



## ivorwenlindorie (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CurlyTails* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I wonder if the wand will be helpful for pedicures. I pre-ordered because I figured why not, but I am pretty good at painting with my non-dominant hand. But I wouldn't mind some pedicure assistance.

I am a little peeved that I can't get the wand and Modern Beauty, though.

I'm horrible with pedicures and that is where my mind went also. I'm hoping it might help with my toes. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It occurred to me that Color Crush might be a new name for the polish-only upgrade, rather than re-naming It Girl or making a new profile.

It made sense to me as you get all the nail colours that month and no beauty products.
This makes sense to me also.


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 19, 2014)

> I wonder if the wand will be helpful for pedicures. I pre-ordered because I figured why not, but I am pretty good at painting with my non-dominant hand. But I wouldn't mind some pedicure assistance. I am a little peeved that I can't get the wand and Modern Beauty, though.


 Maybe it will be available as an add-on, just not in the box. I've been stalling changing my toes waiting for the wand. Looks like it will be a big help with pedicures.


----------



## sylarana (Apr 19, 2014)

This is from their blog: "It will not be in EVERY box, as not everyone is as eager as we are  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />, but it will be available in 4 of our choices this month, AND as an add-on" which could refer to the 4 nail polish profiles ... or it could refer to the boho, bombshell &amp; classic and the big upgrade. They are being very vague about this. And they talk about both the Polish lover upgrade and color crush in their mail. So, I think either color crush is a new option ... Or it replaces it girl. Though it makes absolutely no sense to me not to include the plie in the it girl boxes. "


----------



## meaganola (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sylarana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This is from their blog:

"It will not be in EVERY box, as not everyone is as eager as we are




, but it will be available in 4 of our choices this month, AND as an add-on"

which could refer to the 4 nail polish profiles ... or it could refer to the boho, bombshell &amp; classic and the big upgrade.

They are being very vague about this. And they talk about both the Polish lover upgrade and color crush in their mail. So, I think either color crush is a new option ... Or it replaces it girl. *Though it makes absolutely no sense to me not to include the plie in the it girl boxes. *"
I'm on the other side:  It doesn't make sense to me that they *would* include it in It Girl boxes.  That's a profile that the created for polish only after they started sending out products, and Mavens complained that they don't *want* products, tools, or anything other than polish.  I picked it and have stuck with it because I don't want the tools or products.  I want *polish*.  Beginning, middle, end.  If there's going to be something else in those boxes, it should be an *small extra* like an emery board or foil samples of something and not part of the box.  I did not join the crowdfunding project because I specifically do not want this thing, and I expected that It Girl would not have it since the big draw of that profile is that it doesn't have anything other than polish.  This whole thing is making my head hurt.  Tomorrow is going to be interesting, and I have a feeling it won't be in a good way.


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Apr 19, 2014)

I've never had so much skepticism toward a company before. Ugh it's starting to make me sick.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 19, 2014)

My guess is that It Girl will be 2 polishes plus the wand for this month only and Color Crush is a special box with 3 colors and no wand, so that those who don't want the wand have a 3 color box to choose.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Apr 19, 2014)

Upon reflection I think you guys are right who said a completely customized box would defeat the point of the profiles. Julep has been pretty bad about just changing things without notice, so it wouldn't surprise me if Color Crush is It Girl with a new name. A nice compromise would be if Color Crush is a three-polish box, but ONE of those polishes can be customized. If you think about it, it would only be fair since they started allowing Mavens to select the product color in the other boxes (for the blush, lipgloss, and eye sheen boxes).

At any rate, we'll know in about 12 hours, right?

...Also, remind me: they don't tell us anything until early morning, right? Nothing is posted at midnight or later during the night?


----------



## Lyllis (Apr 19, 2014)

> Upon reflection I think you guys are right who said a completely customized box would defeat the point of the profiles. Julep has been pretty bad about just changing things without notice, so it wouldn't surprise me if Color Crush is It Girl with a new name. A nice compromise would be if Color Crush is a three-polish box, but ONE of those polishes can be customized. If you think about it, it would only be fair since they started allowing Mavens to select the product color in the other boxes (for the blush, lipgloss, and eye sheen boxes). At any rate, we'll know in about 12 hours, right? ...Also, remind me: they don't tell us anything until early morning, right? Nothing is posted at midnight or later during the night?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TooMuchElectric* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Upon reflection I think you guys are right who said a completely customized box would defeat the point of the profiles. Julep has been pretty bad about just changing things without notice, so it wouldn't surprise me if Color Crush is It Girl with a new name. A nice compromise would be if Color Crush is a three-polish box, but ONE of those polishes can be customized. If you think about it, it would only be fair since they started allowing Mavens to select the product color in the other boxes (for the blush, lipgloss, and eye sheen boxes).

At any rate, we'll know in about 12 hours, right?

...Also, remind me: they don't tell us anything until early morning, right? Nothing is posted at midnight or later during the night?
Nope nothing will go up until about 6AM PST.


----------



## Lyllis (Apr 19, 2014)

Gah, stupid iPad botched my post. I usually get my e-mail about 9 AM, I don't think I've ever gotten one earlier than that. That apricot shimmer image is intriguing. I hope it means we're getting some softer colors this month.


----------



## sylarana (Apr 19, 2014)

I have to say I am rather excited about tomorrow and looking forward to seeing the options!!!


----------



## Jacksoki (Apr 20, 2014)

> I have to say I am rather excited about tomorrow and looking forward to seeing the options!!!


 Agreed!!


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 20, 2014)

Window is open!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 20, 2014)

I like the colors better this month, but I wish there was a product instead of the wand.  I like to "choke-up" on my polish brushes as is, so I cannot believe the product is going to be a win for me.


----------



## chelsealady (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm still not a fan of that orange but the others are calling to me. I only want the wand for my toes.


----------



## flynt (Apr 20, 2014)

I love the bombshell colors, I guess I will be trying out this pliÃ© wand. It mentions double jules as well.


----------



## Ashleigh Paige (Apr 20, 2014)

At first gut reaction (not always my best one, mind you; I decided at first glance I wasn't into the March collection except for Tania but ordered Myriam and Monaco later because they grew on me), I want to go with my default profile Boho Glam with Laree and the Creativity Kit as my add-ons. If I got a third add-on, it would likely be the Karen-looking Saaya solely because of the name. Lose an "a" and it's the name of one of my favorite characters in anything ever (Saya). But I'll give it some time for once.

Kinda annoyed I was right about the Brilliance being a rebranded glycolic scrub.

In case anyone needs the link to Julep's probably-Photoshopped swatches: http://www.julep.com/blog/meet-the-may-2014-maven-collection/


----------



## LisaD123 (Apr 20, 2014)

So my question is I paid $40 months ago for my wand...now everyone is getting them what did my $40 pay for then......everyone else's.? And then they want to charge me my monthly maven?


----------



## LinaMingo (Apr 20, 2014)

I am CWaT. I already have a Raspberry Shimmer. It's called Evie!! What to do what to do. Would be nice if the Mystery Color was something never seen before.


----------



## chelsealady (Apr 20, 2014)

> So my question is I paid $40 months ago for my wand...now everyone is getting them what did my $40 pay for then......everyone else's.? And then they want to charge me my monthly maven?


 I don't think they are going to charge you again for it. You just pre-paid for this month's box.


----------



## chelsealady (Apr 20, 2014)

> I am CWaT. I already have a Raspberry Shimmer. It's called Evie!! What to do what to do. Would be nice if the Mystery Color was something never seen before.


 Evie is my favorite ever Julep polish. I'm so tempted to get this one too.


----------



## LisaD123 (Apr 20, 2014)

> I don't think they are going to charge you again for it. You just pre-paid for this month's box.


 sure hope not I am new the Julep. I sent them an email. So the ones that have the wand are they charging them more?


----------



## LinaMingo (Apr 20, 2014)

My order still says $19.99.


----------



## chelsealady (Apr 20, 2014)

So I'm going boho glam and adding on laree, kam, and jules. I didn't pre-pay so it should be straight forward.


----------



## flynt (Apr 20, 2014)

Looks like there is going to be more customization in the future.

http://www.julep.com/blog/the-new-improved-maven/

"Starting with your June Maven Box, youâ€™ll have the option to switch into one of our new customizable subscription tiers. With My Maven and Maven Luxe, you can personalize your box as much (or as little) as you like. So youâ€™ll always get exactly what you want.

You asked for this, so weâ€™re making it happenâ€”because we want you to fall head-over-heels in love with every single Maven Box.

_Not interested in customization? Thatâ€™s ok! Nothing about your current subscription will change unless you want it to._"


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 20, 2014)

My options show that the box is prepaid. Sound like Customer Service is going to be very busy tomorrow.


----------



## chelsealady (Apr 20, 2014)

> Looks like there is going to be more customization in the future. http://www.julep.com/blog/the-new-improved-maven/ "Starting with your June Maven Box, youâ€™ll have the option to switch into one of our new customizable subscription tiers. With My Maven and Maven Luxe, you can personalize your box as much (or as little) as you like. So youâ€™ll always get exactly what you want. You asked for this, so weâ€™re making it happenâ€”becauseÂ we want you to fall head-over-heels in love with every single Maven Box.
> 
> _Not interested in customization? Thatâ€™s ok! Nothing about your current subscription will change unless you want it to._ "


 So the way I read it. If you sign up for the first time next month it will be 24.99 and you get to customize your box. If you are an existing customer you can stay at the 19.99 level and don't get to customize. Or you can upgrade to the same thing as a new customer.


----------



## autopilot (Apr 20, 2014)

> In case anyone needs the link to Julep's probably-Photoshopped swatches: http://www.julep.com/blog/meet-the-may-2014-maven-collection/


 Totally photoshopped. It's the same hands again, just colour-adjusted. This really irks me as it's impossible to get a good read on the colours with Julep's terrible swatches. I literally have no clue what I'm getting with the Maven box.


----------



## Sun8shin3 (Apr 20, 2014)

I did the ultimate upgrade - I have a similar green, but most of those polishes look pretty and I am looking forward to trying the tool and attachments. The color crush shades were really pretty and I always wanted Evie and never picked it up so the color that seems similar fits the bill. I am pretty happy this month.


----------



## chelsealynn (Apr 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am CWaT. I already have a Raspberry Shimmer. It's called Evie!! What to do what to do.

Would be nice if the Mystery Color was something never seen before.
On their facebook page they said it was an existing color.


----------



## wishingwillow (Apr 20, 2014)

I went back and forth this month based on initially thinking what I owned already in my collection (which is monstrous, let's be honest). I finally settled on It Girl with Maddy as an add on. I was drawn to Boho Glam off the bat, but remembered that I have a Sinful Colors and Sephora X that are close to the blue. Plus a SH that is close to Lilah Shimmer. I opted not for creativity add ons at the moment as my nail tools already tend to be longer and I am pretty accustomed to them by now. If the wand is a game changer (which I am not necessarily expecting) I can add more tools later.


----------



## ElizabethStreet (Apr 20, 2014)

I got It Girl and added Paulette... first time in a while I am intrigued by the colors. I think they are fun and summer-y and the plie wand will just be a bonus. I didn't pre-order months ago because I figured this is what would happen. Good luck to you ladies that will have to deal with getting a hole of customer service to get your pre-orders sorted out!


----------



## autopilot (Apr 20, 2014)

> On their facebook page they said it was an existing color.


 It'll be one of the ugly colours they keep trying to fob off in the mystery boxes. Heed my warning: choose the mystery add-on at your peril. ETA: warning is to ALL Mavens, not directed at you personally.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 20, 2014)

Anyone else notice if you want all the colors, it's cheaper to go Polish Lovers Upgrade and add on the Plie than it is to get the Ultimate Upgrade?


----------



## Sun8shin3 (Apr 20, 2014)

So with the $25 My Maven and the $40 Luxe options do you think they will get rid of add-ons? Julep is fun but it is definitely over priced imho - that's why I shop the coupons, secret store, saavy deals. I am thinking that there are going to be a lot of boxes in the future with one great color and one meh color.


----------



## ElizabethStreet (Apr 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  On their facebook page they said it was an existing color.
Based off of all their responses on FB to people inquiring about the mystery color...I can't help but think it could be Rae? They keep saying "she's a beauty", "great for spring" etc. and since everyone felt royally screwed over by the Rae debacle a few months back, maybe they are trying to be sneaky about it?! Who knows, but all I know if that I have been burned one too many times by their "mysteries" so I will pass. But they just seem really overly-enthusiastic about it.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ElizabethStreet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got It Girl and added Paulette... first time in a while I am intrigued by the colors. I think they are fun and summer-y and the plie wand will just be a bonus. I didn't pre-order months ago because I figured this is what would happen. Good luck to you ladies that will have to deal with getting a hole of customer service to get your pre-orders sorted out! 
So I am a little confused.. I pre-ordered. And it looks like I am not getting anything different than I would had I not pre-ordered.  Am I correct in that? I just funded them for no reason?


----------



## ElizabethStreet (Apr 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I am a little confused.. I pre-ordered. And it looks like I am not getting anything different than I would had I not pre-ordered.  Am I correct in that? I just funded them for no reason?
It seems to be that way....I think they falsely created the idea of a limited supply to get funding upfront when in reality they planned to use the funding to secure product for all mavens. Typically shady Julep nonsense.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I am a little confused.. I pre-ordered. And it looks like I am not getting anything different than I would had I not pre-ordered.  Am I correct in that? I just funded them for no reason?

Quote:

Originally Posted by *ElizabethStreet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It seems to be that way....I think they falsely created the idea of a limited supply to get funding upfront when in reality they planned to use the funding to secure product for all mavens. Typically shady Julep nonsense. 
They stated that Mavens who didn't preorder would still be able to get the wand. I specifically didn't preorder because I knew I would still be able to get the wand even if I didn't give them my money early. You made a preorder basically. Paid for it early, and now you don't have to worry about paying for it now. Crowdfunding doesn't give you stake in the company, necessarily anything extra, or even a discount in this case.


----------



## autopilot (Apr 20, 2014)

> Based off of all their responses on FB to people inquiring about the mystery color...I can't help but think it could be Rae? They keep saying "she's a beauty", "great for spring" etc. and since everyone felt royally screwed over by the Rae debacle a few months back, maybe they are trying to be sneaky about it?! Who knows, but all I know if that I have been burned one too many times by their "mysteries" so I will pass. But they just seem really overly-enthusiastic about it.


 Yeah, sneaky and trying to imply it _could_ be Rae. Then everyone adds it and winds up with colours like Maria, Ashley, Korin, etc.


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm going bombshell with Paulette added on for now. I don't know though, I really don't want that wand. If I didn't have Jules to cover the box I would skip, but I still might skip anyway. It bugs me that the core classics box is my January box with an extra item and extra Jules.


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm _really_ shocked that It Girl comes with a PliÃ© Wand...&amp; 2 colors instead of 3. For now I switched to Color Crush with Kam as an add-on. That's subject to change, because I've been eyeing Zoya Neely for awhile &amp; if I pick that up during the Earth Day promo there's certainly no need to have 2 mint creams. Idk, we'll see. Outta curiosity what would you ladies suggest: It Girl with Iona added on or Color Crush with Kam added on? What would be the better deal?


----------



## yunii (Apr 20, 2014)

I got the polish lover upgrade since crowd founders get a pile wand with it according to their email. Figure that will be the best deal. It is the only benefit for funding that thing.


----------



## yunii (Apr 20, 2014)

> I'm _really_ shocked that It Girl comes with a PliÃ© Wand...&amp; 2 colors instead of 3. For now I switched to Color Crush with Kam as an add-on. That's subject to change, because I've been eyeing Zoya Neely for awhile &amp; if I pick that up during the Earth Day promo there's certainly no need to have 2 mint creams. Idk, we'll see. Outta curiosity what would you ladies suggest: It Girl with Iona added on or Color Crush with Kam added on? What would be the better deal?


 Iona is already sold out


----------



## LuckyMoon (Apr 20, 2014)

Skip you Julep. 






Ready for the Zoya Earth day sale.


----------



## Jwhackers (Apr 20, 2014)

I preordered so I went with boho glam and then used jules to add on the mod art kit. Don't really have much interest in the dotter or the brush for the wand, but  I don't own any of those colors. *shrug* Not bad for no out of pocket cost this month!


----------



## LinaMingo (Apr 20, 2014)

Ok I do see on one page that it says prepaid but I'm the order history is where it still says the charge. We'll see.


----------



## autopilot (Apr 20, 2014)

> Iona is already sold out


 TYPICAL JULEP!!! I added it on so I guess I'm stuck with it now, or risk losing other add-ons. I am super-pessimistic that this colour is going to be a dupe of others I already have, but you take a chance with only the crappy Julep swatches to go by...


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Apr 20, 2014)

> Iona is already sold out


 Yup, just saw that. My eyes rolled so far back into my skull... Well I guess I know my answer!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yunii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got the polish lover upgrade since crowd founders get a pile wand with it according to their email. Figure that will be the best deal. It is the only benefit for funding that thing.
does that seem like the best deal then for those who pre-ordered?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yunii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got the polish lover upgrade since crowd founders get a pile wand with it according to their email. Figure that will be the best deal. It is the only benefit for funding that thing.
EDIT: Disregard. I see it now (not as an add-on).


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm going with Bombshell and adding on the creativity tools.  Nice that we get double Jules points with this box!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 20, 2014)

So far I think I'm getting Boho glam with Kam and pliÃ© creativity kit. I am curious about the pliÃ© wand and I like the double points on the boxes.


----------



## dousedingin (Apr 20, 2014)

I pre-ordered, and since their email stated polish lovers upgrade would contain plie for those who paid upfront, that's what I'm getting + the plie art kit for 5$. So I'm essentially paying a total of $50 for all of the products that come in the ultimate upgrade at $75. I guess that was one benefit of this. I will say I'm a bit underwhelmed by the colors though.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 20, 2014)

Bleh.  I am only interested in the mint green and the baby blue cream.  If It Girl was the green, the blue, and pretty much anything else, I would snag it, but I am utterly uninterested in the wand and the colors in Color Crush (and, ugh, seriously?  Putting a tool in a profile that was specifically created *to omit tools and products*?  Why didn't they just leave It Girl alone and create a new profile with two polishes and the wand?  Oh, wait, I know:  Because if they had done *that*, they wouldn't be forcing the wand on people like my coworker who don't read the emails or change their profile).  They must *really* want to move these wands because they're doing double points, but that's not enough to sway me.  Skipping yet again.  I can't believe how bitter and cynical this rollout has made me.  I thought I was already as bitter and cynical as I could get.  (And I wish I could check more than one reason for skipping.  I hate that wand *and* the colors.)

ETA:  If they really wanted to make using their polishes easier, they would make the bottles shorter and squatter.  The length of the brush is my big problem.


----------



## Vikki120306 (Apr 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok I do see on one page that it says prepaid but I'm the order history is where it still says the charge. We'll see.
Yea same here.  I think we'll just have to see what happens when they actually process the charge.  I believe that even though the invoice says the full amount, since it said on the original page that the box is prepaid, they will only charge whatever add-ons you selected.


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm a bit puzzled by the sale of the extra brushes. Do we need to use that brush in order to use the wand? Or had they ordered all these new brushes when they were planning to change the cap design? I preordered this month and decided to get the polish upgrade. I have enough Jules that it's free since the box is already paid for. Though with the double points, maybe I should pay cash and get the extra Jules.


----------



## tulosai (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm going with Boho Glam and adding on the nail art tools and that pretty raspberry color. I am actually way happier than usual with this month.

In terms of the customization, it's saying if you upgrade  to the one option and pay for 3 months in advance it's essentially the same price as now. Does anyone understand

1. If after the 3 months you are charged the higher price of $25 instead of auto renewing for 3 more months -or0

2. If this will impact your ability to skip, if you pay for 3 months in advance?

I may have to email CS for answers but I'm thinking the next few days will be BUSY for them so I may hold off...


----------



## hrhvittoria (Apr 20, 2014)

Goddammit. At first I had boho glam with the creativity kit, Laree, and an extra 2 pack of the precision kit. Right as I went to switch my box to Bombshell (add ons the same except Paulette instead of Laree), the creativity kit went ~out of stock~ so I couldn't switch to bombshell. Looks like I'm calling customer service tomorrow...


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

*I'm a bit puzzled by the sale of the extra brushes. Do we need to use that brush in order to use the wand? Or had they ordered all these new brushes when they were planning to change the cap design?*

I preordered this month and decided to get the polish upgrade. I have enough Jules that it's free since the box is already paid for. Though with the double points, maybe I should pay cash and get the extra Jules.
No you don't need to use the brush. The brush and extra caps they are selling could be handy for using the wand with other brands, putting caps on a few colors during a multicolor intensive mani so you're not switching them around with wet nails, or switching out brushes on some of you old Juleps that have the old weird brush.


----------



## autopilot (Apr 20, 2014)

> I'm going with Boho Glam and adding on the nail art tools and that pretty raspberry color. I am actually way happier than usual with this month. In terms of the customization, it's saying if you upgrade Â to the one option and pay for 3 months in advance it's essentially the same price as now. Does anyone understand 1. If after the 3 months you are charged the higher price of $25 instead of auto renewing for 3 more months -or0 2. If this will impact your ability to skip, if you pay for 3 months in advance? I may have to email CS for answers but I'm thinking the next few days will be BUSY for them so I may hold off...


 See, I'm actually personally wondering how the skipping would impact the 3-monthly billing schedule...


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm going with Boho Glam and adding on the nail art tools and that pretty raspberry color. I am actually way happier than usual with this month.

In terms of the customization, it's saying if you upgrade  to the one option and pay for 3 months in advance it's essentially the same price as now. Does anyone understand

1. If after the 3 months you are charged the higher price of $25 instead of auto renewing for 3 more months -or0

2. If this will impact your ability to skip, if you pay for 3 months in advance?

I may have to email CS for answers but I'm thinking the next few days will be BUSY for them so I may hold off...
In the Julep blog post:

Quote:  All subscriptions auto-renew. Your current skip privileges will not change.
Sounds like if you choose the 3-month, it will renew as the 3-month. And you will still be able to skip.


----------



## Lyllis (Apr 20, 2014)

> Quote:Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So I am a little confused.. I pre-ordered. And it looks like I am not getting anything different than I would had I not pre-ordered.  Am I correct in that? I just funded them for no reason?
> 
> It seems to be that way....I think they falsely created the idea of a limited supply to get funding upfront when in reality they planned to use the funding to secure product for all mavens. Typically shady Julep nonsense.


 It's not shady, it's crowdfunding, and they were very clear about the way it worked when they first solicited the pre-orders. Crowdfunding is customer-funded product development. Instead of taking the risk of producing large quantities of a product that may not sell well, a company asks customers to pay *before* the product is produced. If not enough interest (money) is generated to justify making the product, those who paid get their money back. If enough money is raised, production begins, the funders get the product they paid for, and the company begins sales of the product to the general public. Quirky works this way, Kickstarter works this way. Software companies have been doing it for decades. You've basically paid them in advance to make a wand for you. Now you're getting the wand you paid for. You've already paid for the May box, you won't be charged again for it. Other Mavens who did not pre-pay and want to get the May box, with or without the wand, will pay their usual $20 bucks for it. Nobody's losing out here, it works like any other Maven box, except that some of us paid for it a couple months early.


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 20, 2014)

> No you don't need to use the brush. The brush and extra caps they are selling could be handy for using the wand with other brands, putting caps on a few colors during a multicolor intensive mani so you're not switching them around with wet nails, or switching out brushes on some of you old Juleps that have the old weird brush.


 Thanks! FYI, there's a post in FB that they are aware of the issue with pre-orders not showing right and they are working on a fix.


----------



## mini-cake (Apr 20, 2014)

I thought the colours in the bombshell box were the same as last month just slight variations of the shade. Also Iona looks like a purplish colour in the swatch and very similar to Sylvia. But they describe it as a blue hydrangea.

I can't seem to find any information on the Jules. Does anyone know how many Jules you get if it's your birthday and anniversary month?


----------



## Rubyriot (Apr 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  In the Julep blog post:

Sounds like if you choose the 3-month, it will renew as the 3-month. And you will still be able to skip.
That still confuses me (it could be because I've just woken up). Im going to have to email them, I dont mind paying three months in advance...but if I skip for two months in the three month time frame and then they auto renew 60$...does that mean i'll have a 100$ credit? I like julep, but not that much haha.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rubyriot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That still confuses me (it could be because I've just woken up). Im going to have to email them, I dont mind paying three months in advance...but if I skip for two months in the three month time frame and then they auto renew 60$...does that mean i'll have a 100$ credit? I like julep, but not that much haha.
I think it will be like a credit. So you pay $60, they credit your account for $60 for Maven boxes. Then once you use that up it will auto-renew. I don't know for sure though so if you do get an answer from Julep let us know!

Also, take note, Julep states:

Quote:  Once you switch your current subscription to My Maven or Maven Luxe, you canâ€™t switch back to a non-customizable subscription.


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 20, 2014)

> Also, take note, Julep states:
> 
> 
> > Â Once you switch your current subscription to My Maven or Maven Luxe, you canâ€™t switch back to a non-customizable subscription.


 I saw that too. At least we have some time to think about it. But paying $60 once every three months and having the option to customize and skip might be OK. Wonder if we'll be able to pay for the pre-paid with Jules.


----------



## autopilot (Apr 20, 2014)

> That still confuses me (it could be because I've just woken up). Im going to have to email them, I dont mind paying three months in advance...but if I skip for two months in the three month time frame and then they auto renew 60$...does that mean i'll have a 100$ credit? I like julep, but not that much haha.


 This is precisely what I want to know. And only for use on monthly boxes, so you couldn't apply that credit to sales or anything. I think I'd be ok if you could skip and then apply that month's $20 to the next if it's awesome colours and you then want to upgrade, or something like that.


----------



## autopilot (Apr 20, 2014)

> I think it will be like a credit. So you pay $60, they credit your account for $60 for Maven boxes. Then once you use that up it will auto-renew. I don't know for sure though so if you do get an answer from Julep let us know!


 This I would be ok with. But not sure Julep would let the grandmothered-in skippers do this. If this is what they actually have in store, then they would make me a very happy Maven.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 20, 2014)

I didn't preorder, so I'm getting Polish Lovers Upgrade, with wand added on, 2 brush/caps, and swatch stickers. I just bought dotting tools and brushes so I don't need the Creativity Kit. And in terms of the customization, I'll probably be skipping that. I upgrade almost every time so there's really no point for me.


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Apr 20, 2014)

> I thought the colours in the bombshell box were the same as last month just slight variations of the shade. Also Iona looks like a purplish colour in the swatch and very similar to Sylvia. But they describe it as a blue hydrangea. I can't seem to find any information on the Jules. Does anyone know how many Jules you get if it's your birthday and anniversary month?


 Iona just looks like Bailey which looks like Monaco which looks like Octavia which looks like Mona. They've done blue to death. I think you get 200 on your anniversary, my birthday just past &amp; I got 200 Jules.


----------



## redjill (Apr 20, 2014)

> Anyone else notice if you want all the colors, it's cheaper to go Polish Lovers Upgrade and add on the Plie than it is to get the Ultimate Upgrade?


 But you also get the nail art tools with the Ultimate.


----------



## LooseSeal (Apr 20, 2014)

I actually love all the colors (minus the apricot Karen dupe). I went for the polish lovers upgrade and added on the pliÃ© wand and mystery polish. I'm not interested in the extra pliÃ© tools so it was cheaper to do the polish upgrade + add on. I swore I would never do another julep mystery box after my match one was filled with shimmery rust colored polish (not my jam) but I can take the risk with one polish. My three month sub ends with the May box so I'm definitely interested to know what the deal is with the different sub levels and customizable boxes. Dumb question but do subscriptions auto renew to monthly or will it auto renew to 3 month?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *redjill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


But you also get the nail art tools with the Ultimate.
You can do the set with the wand and the tools for $18 added on. It' still cheaper than Ultimate. Just takes up one of your add ons.


----------



## redjill (Apr 20, 2014)

Iona was already sold out by the time I woke up this morning around 8:30. I decided that since I like many of the colors and I'm an idiot when it comes to nail art, I'd do the Ultimate upgrade. My first upgrade ever! And I did the mystery add on; I'm using Jules to get it for free, so I can always give it to my sister if it's a dupe. I'm more or less happy with this month's box.


----------



## DragonChick (Apr 20, 2014)

Ugh. The Creativity kit is already sold out. Way to go with not anticipating demand Julep. Wonder if I should call tomorrow and complain because this is ridiculous!


----------



## redjill (Apr 20, 2014)

> You can do the set with the wand and the tools for $18Â added on. It' still cheaper than Ultimate. Just takes up one of your add ons.


 I thought about what you said, and I decided to stick with the Ultimate. Part of that is stubborness : P, and part is because it comes with 2000 Jules for next time. So I can get next month's box for free.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lily V (Apr 20, 2014)

Man, I wake up late today and stuff's already sold out!

Ok, so at first pass- I wasn't too excited with the colors- but then looking at them again closely, I def see ones I like *a lot* &amp; love too-  I love Laree in my bombshell box but Saaya- bleccch!!!  apricot, no way it will look good on me.  Which is surprising, most of the time- I really love the bombshell colors. (next 2nd fave profile is It girl). I like iona &amp; paulette, but already sold out.   So my final decision is CWaT (maddy's pretty and Im intrigued by the description of Ramona- Muted lavender rose), and added on Laree, and color crush (ha! now I can get iona &amp; paulette!) and a bit bummed out that the PliÃ© creativity kit is sold out- so I added on Raegen, which I've been wanting for a while now but was either sold out or full price, so now I get it for free w/ Jules (&amp; actually Laree was free too).  Basically only have to pay for the color crush.  Not bad.   7 polishes plus the wand, means everything basically cost me $5 each.  Which is totally reasonable to me.  (of course it shows in my order history the full price... it better take into my account my freaking credit!)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think it will be like a credit. So you pay $60, they credit your account for $60 for Maven boxes. Then once you use that up it will auto-renew. I don't know for sure though so if you do get an answer from Julep let us know!

Also, take note, Julep states:

Quote:

* Once you switch your current subscription to My Maven or Maven Luxe, you canâ€™t switch back to a non-customizable subscription.*

Oh boy.... not sure how I feel about that, what if I didnt like it and wanted to switch back?  And if you do pre-pay for say 3 months, but what if you wanted to skip in the middle of it (hated one month or something..) Im not too confident in Julep to get it right... Im def going to wait and see how it works out for others before I make a switch...


----------



## sylarana (Apr 20, 2014)

I find the amount of dupes this month a bit frustrating. paulette = edith Saaya = karen Maddy = evie iona = yet another indigo/navy kam is similar to hannah I'm sure there is a dupe to jeanne as well. And the overall it girl aka color crush looks way too much like last month's it girl I am going with bombshell so far ... though i have karen. the customization looks intriguing and i wouldn't mind paying for 3 months in advance as long as it's handled like store credit and i can still skip and won't have to pay until the credit is used up.


----------



## tulosai (Apr 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lily V* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Oh boy.... not sure how I feel about that, what if I didnt like it and wanted to switch back?  And if you do pre-pay for say 3 months, but what if you wanted to skip in the middle of it (hated one month or something..) Im not too confident in Julep to get it right... Im def going to wait and see how it works out for others before I make a switch...
Yes this is the issue... Julep has squandered most if not all of the good faith and trust they had built up with me in the past 4-5 months.  I am reluctant to just sign up and trust them to work it out in a fair and honorable way.


----------



## Lily V (Apr 20, 2014)

I have edith- and it had a terrible formula!!  So if Paulette ends up being a dupe- if it's got a better formula, I'll be much happier..(thought paulette doesnt say anything about holographic glitter, which edith has, though it's super light/faint holographics). But looking at julep's swatches now closely, paulette looks a lot more purple than edith too... whelp, I'll find out when I get my box at any rate.  Maybe I can swatch them and take pics to share here too..

Quote:

Originally Posted by *sylarana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I find the amount of dupes this month a bit frustrating.

paulette = edith
Saaya = karen
Maddy = evie
iona = yet another indigo/navy
kam is similar to hannah
I'm sure there is a dupe to jeanne as well.
And the overall it girl aka color crush looks way too much like last month's it girl

I am going with bombshell so far ... though i have karen.

the customization looks intriguing and i wouldn't mind paying for 3 months in advance as long as it's handled like store credit and i can still skip and won't have to pay until the credit is used up.


Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes this is the issue... Julep has squandered most if not all of the good faith and trust they had built up with me in the past 4-5 months.  I am reluctant to just sign up and trust them to work it out in a fair and honorable way.

Yep yep yep. This.   In theory, it sounds great, but I think I'm going to hold off for awhile and see how it all shakes out...


----------



## normajean2008 (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm not happy 3 1/2 hours into selections started two colors were already sold out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I wanted the blue hydrangea color, but I don't know, seems like it might be too similar.  If it looks better in real swatches I might pick it up later with a discount code.

For now I've selected Boho Glam (to get the shimmer purple), and then added on the two Bombshell colors, using jules for one of them.  Saaya seems like a slightly darker version of Karen, but I never ended up getting around to buying Karen, so this works out well.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Apr 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *itsoliviaaah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

For now I switched to Color Crush with Kam as an add-on. That's subject to change, because I've been eyeing Zoya Neely for awhile &amp; if I pick that up during the Earth Day promo there's certainly no need to have 2 mint creams. Idk, we'll see.
I don't think Kam looks like Zoya Neely... Susie is more like Neely (I have both, and also obsessed with mint greens). I'd say Kam looks more like Butter London Bossy BOots, which has a yellowish tint to it than blue for mint:

Then agin, with Julep.... no one knows.


----------



## sylarana (Apr 20, 2014)

Oh yes, edith has the worst formula ... it's pretty much unusable. So Paulette can only be better.


----------



## KatieS131 (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm honestly not thrilled with the colors this month and if I hadn't prepaid I would probably skip. But since I did pre-order and I want to try out the wand, I'm going with Boho Glam and I was able to add on the creative kit before it sold out, so I'm happy about that! 

I don't think i'll upgrade to one of the customizable tiers next month since I really don't see the need to pay extra in order to customize colors when they will probably be on sale later. I rarely use my new colors right away anyway, so I won't miss getting them immediately.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Apr 20, 2014)

How much were mavens who prepaid required to support at? I remember it being $40... if the box is only $20, what happened to the other $20 of your support?


----------



## DragonChick (Apr 20, 2014)

It looks like some more of the Creativity Kit was added. it's back in stock.... for now!


----------



## sylarana (Apr 20, 2014)

For mavens it was only $20. For now, I decided on the polish lover upgrade ... with the double jules and the included wand for funders, it seems like a good deal. And I do like quite a few of the colors. Though I might end up simple switching back to boho, bombshell or it girl.


----------



## onlybythenight (Apr 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sylarana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

For now, I decided on the polish lover upgrade ... with the double jules and the included wand for funders, it seems like a good deal. And I do like quite a few of the colors. Though I might end up simple switching back to boho, bombshell or it girl.

I keep seeing that people who pre-ordered get the wand with the polish lover upgrade. But I can't seem to find that anywhere, does anyone know where I can find where this was stated by Julep? Because if this is the case I will totally go for it!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Apr 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *onlybythenight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I keep seeing that people who pre-ordered get the wand with the polish lover upgrade. But I can't seem to find that anywhere, does anyone know where I can find where this was stated by Julep? Because if this is the case I will totally go for it!
According to this: http://cdn.makeuptalk.com/6/66/900x900px-LL-663558fa_plie1-top-hero-updated.jpeg those are the only three that exclude the pile wand... I somehow doubt that's what Julep meant, and I'm thinking maybe they're going to screw themselves over on this now

eta: someone said "I called them Friday. If the picture next to the selection don't contain a wand, you wont get one. Basically, we all just paid for them to make them and they are giving a 19.99 credit. I thought the same as you."


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 20, 2014)

Trying to get a quote, but the email I received from Julep clearly stated that if you prepaid for the wand, it would come in the Polish Lovers upgrade. If you didn't prepay for the wand, you will not get it with the Polish Lovers upgrade.


----------



## onlybythenight (Apr 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  According to this: http://cdn.makeuptalk.com/6/66/900x900px-LL-663558fa_plie1-top-hero-updated.jpeg those are the only three that exclude the pile wand... I somehow doubt that's what Julep meant, and I'm thinking maybe they're going to screw themselves over on this now

eta: someone said "I called them Friday. If the picture next to the selection don't contain a wand, you wont get one. Basically, we all just paid for them to make them and they are giving a 19.99 credit. I thought the same as you."
ohhh ok. thank you so much! it said that if you upgrade to the polish lovers that you will still get the wand. so as far as i am concerned they have it in writing so they have no choice but to give it out. so they can't really argue with it! that was all i was really worried about.


----------



## mrst909 (Apr 20, 2014)

I have no interest in the plie wand. I was going to get color crush and add on 2 more polishes, but decided to go with the polish lovers upgrade. What pushed me over the edge was the double Jules this month. With the upgrade I'll get 1300 jules instead of 600, which will give me enough for a free box next time. I really like all the colors this month, there are a few that I know will be dups for me but I'll save those to use in gift baskets. I'm also confused about the customizable options starting next month. It sounds great in theory but I'm wondering how the skip option will work.


----------



## Rachel S (Apr 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mrst909* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have no interest in the plie wand. I was going to get color crush and add on 2 more polishes, but decided to go with the polish lovers upgrade. What pushed me over the edge was the double Jules this month. With the upgrade I'll get 1300 jules instead of 600, which will give me enough for a free box next time. I really like all the colors this month, there are a few that I know will be dups for me but I'll save those to use in gift baskets. I'm also confused about the customizable options starting next month. It sounds great in theory but I'm wondering how the skip option will work.

This is what I was going to do as well, except I have enough jules for a free box this month and it wouldn't let me apply those to the upgrade? I just figured I'd have to pay the difference (the $25+) but it wouldn't let me apply any of them because I don't have enough for the whole thing   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I ended up getting the Color Crush and adding on 3 polishes. I'm going to end up paying $15 out of pocket and only earning 600 jules, where as if it would let me do the upgrade and use my jules, I could pay $10 more out of pocket for 3 additional polishes and get 1300 jules! I'm a tad bit bummed about that..


----------



## CurlyTails (Apr 20, 2014)

I have Boho Glam selected for now.  Overall, I think the collection is pretty, but most of the polishes look like colors I already have.


----------



## Flowerfish (Apr 20, 2014)

I absolutely love the new collection. For the first time ever since being a Maven for coming up on a year I have just done my first upgrade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I went with the Polish Lover Upgrade, these colors are so me, I think they are gorgeous. I like everything except Iona which is not to my taste, but my good friend will like it so I plan to gift it to her. I initially added the PliÃ© system but then I checked the email from last week that says in regards to the PliÃ© Wand and Polish Lover Upgrade, "Don't worry, crowd funders who upgrade to Polish Lover will still get one" so I really hope that will be the case. I can totally imagine this box showing up without the wand and having to call in to customer service about it, but I hope that does not happen. I guess Julep will have to check each Polish Lover upgrade box go see if the recipient crowd funded or not. Kinda sad that I'll be missing out on the striping tool, I'd add it on but it's already sold out. I'm excited, I am really loving this collection  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wadedl (Apr 20, 2014)

I almost skipped when they were out of the creativity set. I went with Boho Glam and creativity set. It's been at least 6 months since I did not skip. 2 colors I will wear for once. There were other colors I would have preferred over the blue but it's decent.


----------



## sylarana (Apr 20, 2014)

I'd be surprised if the striping tool didn't come back in stock every now and then. So, if you're interested, I'd recommend checking back in every now and then.


----------



## Andi B (Apr 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I absolutely love the new collection. For the first time ever since being a Maven for coming up on a year I have just done my first upgrade




I went with the Polish Lover Upgrade, these colors are so me, I think they are gorgeous. I like everything except Iona which is not to my taste, but my good friend will like it so I plan to gift it to her.
I initially added the PliÃ© system but then I checked the email from last week that says in regards to the PliÃ© Wand and Polish Lover Upgrade, "Don't worry, crowd funders who upgrade to Polish Lover will still get one" so I really hope that will be the case.* I can totally imagine this box showing up without the wand and having to call in to customer service about it, but I hope that does not happen. I guess Julep will have to check each Polish Lover upgrade box go see if the recipient crowd funded or not. *Kinda sad that I'll be missing out on the striping tool, I'd add it on but it's already sold out.
I'm excited, I am really loving this collection





I thought the exact same thing, but I still chose the Polish Lover upgrade because I have full faith that they will make it right if this does happen...although I'm saving my crowdfunding email that says we'll get it with Polish Lover, just in case!


----------



## mrst909 (Apr 20, 2014)

> This is what I was going to do as well, except I have enough jules for a free box this month and it wouldn't let me apply those to the upgrade? I just figured I'd have to pay the difference (theÂ $25+)Â but it wouldn't let me apply any of them because I don't haveÂ enough for the whole thingÂ   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I ended up getting the Color Crush and adding on 3 polishes. I'm going to end up paying $15 out of pocket and only earning 600 jules, where as if it would let me do the upgrade and use my jules,Â I could pay $10 moreÂ out of pocket for 3Â additional polishes and get 1300 jules! I'm a tad bit bummed about that..


 that sucks! I wonder how many jules you have to use to get the polish upgrade...


----------



## reepy (Apr 20, 2014)

The worst part is that we all of so many questions and MUT will be down ... so Customer Service will get that many more calls since we won't be able to share info.  Sigh.


----------



## feemia (Apr 20, 2014)

> Kinda sad that I'll be missing out on the striping tool, I'd add it on but it's already sold out.


 I just made my selections about 20 minutes ago and I got the striping tool.


----------



## onlybythenight (Apr 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sylarana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'd be surprised if the striping tool didn't come back in stock every now and then. So, if you're interested, I'd recommend checking back in every now and then.
I got the polish lover upgrade and added on the creativity kit. It all seemed to be in stock. I'd say just keep checking back in.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 20, 2014)

The Creativity Set is back in stock for those who wanted to add it on!


----------



## hellorigby (Apr 20, 2014)

I went with Boho Glam this month and added the Creativity set. I (surprisingly) don't have dupes for a lot of the colors this month, and am crossing my fingers the formula of the colors I picked are good ones!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SerpentineBabou (Apr 20, 2014)

Is it possible to use a gift card to buy your maven box/add ons?


----------



## Flowerfish (Apr 20, 2014)

> > Kinda sad that I'll be missing out on the striping tool, I'd add it on but it's already sold out.
> 
> 
> I just made my selections about 20 minutes ago and I got the striping tool.





> The Creativity Set is back in stock for those who wanted to add it on!


 Thanks for posting ladies, I just went back on and added that baby!


----------



## keewee10 (Apr 20, 2014)

> Is it possible to use a gift card to buy your maven box/add ons?


 I'm trying to figure out the same thing... Just asked on their FB page...


----------



## CharstarWishes (Apr 20, 2014)

[VIDEO][/VIDEO]This was my 1st time to choose. I got my Welcome box this month/(end of march) I got up around 9:30 central. I ended up choosing the Bombshell with the Julep PliÃ© Wandâ„¢ Laree (Bombshell) - Golden pink taffeta shimmer Saaya (Bombshell) - Golden apricot shimmer with Jules Earned: 600 - Double Jules! ( anyone know why) Is it because of my birthday (April 28th) or will I get other Jules for that? Or another reason? I added the PliÃ© Creativity Kit- $4.99 |Jules: 750 I already have 100 Jules, so I realized when I got home from church that if I add the: PliÃ© Wand Precision Brush - 2 Pack for $2.99 Jules: 550 That will give me enough points for a free box next month! Edit: You do not earn Jules from add ons And I would have the extra brush toppers for using two colors for nail art. However, it won't let me added it, I'm getting an error trying to add the 2pack so I'll likely have to call. I think the error is because the creativity kit is sold out now. It won't add the brush set on. I'll keep checking to see if they restock the creativity kit. Edit: The creativity kit is back in stock ....... and I was just able to add my PliÃ© Wand Precision Brush - 2 Pack


----------



## eas00 (Apr 20, 2014)

OK, so I need helped deciding. Right now I am getting Classic with a Twist with Paulette, Laree, and Jules add-ons. I prepaid for the box so now I am wondering if I should pay the $25 instead of the $15 (for add-ons) for the polish upgrade. I am intrigued by Jeanne. Not sure it its for me but kind of want to try it. Not a fan of Saaya but my mom or sister may like it. Again not sure about Kam. I've never done a green polish before so I'm not sure if it will get used. But could always hope to find someone who does. With Iona I do want it even though I'm not sure how it will look on me. However I feel like I might have a polish or two that is kind of like Iona. I'm just really not sure what to do. I am already paying $15 for 3 polishes but could pay $10 more on top of that for 4 more polishes that I might use. Please help. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CharstarWishes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This was my 1st time to choose. I got my Welcome box this month/(end of march)

I got up around 9:30 central.
I ended up choosing the Bombshell with the Julep PliÃ© Wandâ„¢
Laree (Bombshell) - Golden pink taffeta shimmer
Saaya (Bombshell) - Golden apricot shimmer

with Jules Earned: 600 - *Double Jules! ( anyone know why)
Is it because of my birthday (April 28th) or will I get other Jules for that?
Or another reason?*

I added the PliÃ© Creativity Kit- $4.99 |Jules: 750

I already have 100 Jules, so I realized when I go home from church that if I add the:
PliÃ© Wand Precision Brush - 2 Pack for $2.99 Jules: 550
That will give me enough points for a free box next month!

And I would have the extra brush toppers for using two colors for nail art.

However, it won't let me added it, I'm getting an error trying to add the 2pack so I'll likely have to call. I think the error is because the creativity kit is sold out now. It won't add the brush set on. I'll keep checking to see if they restock the creativity kit.


Edit: The creativity kit is back in stock .......

and I was just able to add my
PliÃ© Wand Precision Brush - 2 Pack
Double Jules this month as a bonus for the Plie Wand release. You'll get 200 Jules separately for your birthday.

Quote: Originally Posted by *eas00* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OK, so I need helped deciding. Right now I am getting Classic with a Twist with Paulette, Laree, and Jules add-ons. I prepaid for the box so now I am wondering if I should pay the $25 instead of the $15 (for add-ons) for the polish upgrade. I am intrigued by Jeanne. Not sure it its for me but kind of want to try it. Not a fan of Saaya but my mom or sister may like it. Again not sure about Kam. I've never done a green polish before so I'm not sure if it will get used. But could always hope to find someone who does. With Iona I do want it even though I'm not sure how it will look on me. However I feel like I might have a polish or two that is kind of like Iona. I'm just really not sure what to do. I am already paying $15 for 3 polishes but could pay $10 more on top of that for 4 more polishes that I might use. Please help. Thank you in advance.
Careful, we're all enablers here! You can always get the polishes later during a sale or promo, but if it were me I would upgrade! I already did, and I upgrade almost every month.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 20, 2014)

> with Jules Earned: 600 - Double Jules! ( anyone know why) Is it because of my birthday (April 28th) or will I get other Jules for that? Or another reason?


 Everyone is getting double Jules for taking the box. I think they just *really* want everyone to get boxes this month.


----------



## skyflower (Apr 20, 2014)

Upgrade might make sense for you because of the double jules. Enabler here



> OK, so IÂ need helped deciding. Right now I am getting Classic with a Twist with Paulette, Laree, and Jules add-ons. I prepaid for the box so now I am wondering if I should pay the $25 instead of the $15Â (for add-ons) for the polish upgrade. I am intrigued by Jeanne. Not sure it its for me but kind of want to try it.Â Not a fan of Saaya but my mom or sister may like it. Again not sure about Kam. I've never done a green polish before so I'm not sure if it will get used. But could always hope toÂ find someone who does. With Iona I do want it even though I'mÂ not sure how it will look on me. However I feel like I might have a polish or two that is kind of like Iona. I'm just really not sure what to do. I am already paying $15 for 3 polishes but could pay $10 more on top of that for 4 more polishes that I might use. Please help. Thank you in advance.


 ETA If each jule is like a penny, then the upgrade puts you 7$ closer to a free box. Which almost makes it a 3$ difference for you.


----------



## eas00 (Apr 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
Careful, we're all enablers here! You can always get the polishes later during a sale or promo, but if it were me I would upgrade! I already did, and I upgrade almost every month.

Quote: Originally Posted by *skyflower* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Upgrade might make sense for you because of the double jules. Enabler here

Ok, I'm convinced to Upgrade. Thank you. I think I knew I should upgrade but needing a little convincing. Haha. Thank you again.


----------



## LaStupenda (Apr 20, 2014)

I did the Ultimate Upgrade because A) I LOVE the colors B) The double jules and C) I already have a $20 credit. Seems logical, IMO


----------



## sylarana (Apr 20, 2014)

CharStar Wishes: I think you may be confusing the Julep you get for taking a box and the ones you have to pay for addons/boxes. you only get Jules for the monthly box ... usually 300, but this month 600. If you upgrade, you get more for the upgrade. you don't get any Jules for addons. However, you can use the Jules you already have to pay for the whole box and/or addons ... depending on how much you can cover. For your choice (bombshell with some addons), you will get a total of 600 Jules this month ... (plus 200 for your birthday on the 28th)


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 20, 2014)

[@]sylarana[/@] has it covered


----------



## CharstarWishes (Apr 20, 2014)

> CharStar Wishes: I think you may be confusing the Julep you get for taking a box and the ones you have to pay for addons/boxes. you only get Jules for the monthly box ... usually 300, but this month 600. If you upgrade, you get more for the upgrade. you don't get any Jules for addons. However, you can use the Jules you already have to pay for the whole box and/or addons ... depending on how much you can cover. For your choice (bombshell with some addons), you will get a total of 600 Jules this month ... (plus 200 for your birthday on the 28th)


 Ok, so the jules listed with the add on, is what you can use to pay for the add on in jules. Not more jules you earn from buying. So no extra jules from add ons. Well, err. (I like my way better)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks for telling me, this will save me a lot of confusion later.


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Apr 20, 2014)

Nothing is really catching my eye again this month. Other than Paulette.

The one she comes with though looks so much like Bess. Which I already have.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I think I'm just gonna skip again.


----------



## magictodo (Apr 20, 2014)

Just tried to add on Jules and of course got an error because I have the sold-out Paulette in my add ons. I don't know how Julep has known about this problem for months and still hasn't fixed it.


----------



## LinaMingo (Apr 20, 2014)

Is it confirmed if I paid the upfront $20 and select polish upgrade for extra $25 will I still get a wand? Too many things being said. I am confused.


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Apr 20, 2014)

Okay. I chose not to skip.

I got Boho Glam this month instead of It Girl. I hated that pink. Ugh. I never wear light colors like that.

I added on Laree because my mom liked it..and I kinda like it too.

And, I also added Kam. Because I'm a sucker for greens.

Added on the dotting tool and striper too. I have really short nails right now. So, no stripes yet. But, at least I can put polka dots on my nails. (in any color too..because, I can dump a little polish out on a plate from another brand and still use the tool. Can't I?)


----------



## CharstarWishes (Apr 20, 2014)

About skipping , I think remember it saying being allowed to skip twice a year. But some members can skip anytime. Is this something we can work with CS on or do they give new members a hard time with skipping compared to other members who can skip anytime. Why the two sets of skipping rules?


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Apr 20, 2014)

Also. I'm pretty interested in using the Pile. That's the main reason I bit this month.

I can do my nails with my non-dominate hand okay when I have longer nails. But, with the short nails I have right now it's hell. Hopefully this will give me more precision so I don't get polish all over my cuticles.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Apr 20, 2014)

Hi!! Just joined MUT but I've been creeping for a little while.

I keep changing my mind about my first box. Right now I have Boho Glam with Maddy, Laree, and the Freedom Polymer added. I'm considering doing the polish lover upgrade, but I really want the plie wand wand too. 

I'm assuming that the price for a box with the polish lovers upgrade is $45 and the price for the ultimate upgrade is $75. But everything you get added with the ultimate upgrade is available with the $17.99 plie wand nail polishing system add-on. So it's just an extra $12?

What type of stuff is usually in the secret store? Is it pretty good?


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Apr 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaD123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So my question is I paid $40 months ago for my wand...now everyone is getting them what did my $40 pay for then......everyone else's.? And then they want to charge me my monthly maven?
The $19.99 option is the only option that counted as pre-paying for May's box. Your $40 order is simply a $40 order from Julep in which you will receive whatever it is that was included in the $40 package. The May box is completely separate from the order that you made.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How much were mavens who prepaid required to support at? I remember it being $40... if the box is only $20, what happened to the other $20 of your support?
There were several funding options, but only one of them (the $19.99 one) counted as pre-paying for your May maven box*.*

Quote: Originally Posted by *SerpentineBabou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Is it possible to use a gift card to buy your maven box/add ons?
Originally Posted by *keewee10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm trying to figure out the same thing... Just asked on their FB page...
No. Maven boxes are billed to the card you have on file, on the 27th of each month (or a few days later).


----------



## DivaSaurusRex (Apr 20, 2014)

Skipped. I really don't want a pliÃ©, and I don't like Color Crush or Core Classics, either. I almost got color crush just for Iona, but I don't like either of the other colours, and I realized I already have colours like Iona. It feels like julep does a primary, medium blue EVERY SINGLE MONTH. I appreciate colours, but a slightly different blue each month is crazy. What about a navy or baby blue, even a medium blue with heavy shimmer or something. Better yet, a green or purple. The other colours seem kinda blah. I wanted the double Jules, but just couldn't do it. And I just don't want this pliÃ©. No no no. It's not for me. Did it annoy anyone else with the whole "I don't yet see the awesomeness of the pliÃ© wand!" Option for skipping? Blah, julep. It makes me dislike them just that much more, because I am fully aware or what I like and what I don't like, and phrasing it like that was yucky. Also, I'm interested with this new option for customizable boxes. Though, if I can't still skip like now I won't be prepaying. I'll probably just stick to what I do now, getting a full collection every couple months with accumulated Jules.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Apr 20, 2014)

Re: gift cards: I just realized you can probably use gift cards if you are sending someone "Gift of Maven" https://www.julep.com/giftofmaven.

...Has anyone here ever used a gift card or a coupon for a gift subscription? And can you send yourself a subscription?


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 20, 2014)

Hmmm, they are getting very convoluted with their pricing, it feels to me like a way to get more money out of subscribers before they realize it's not a great deal. 

I think they want to make 8-9 polishes a month and have 2 in each + product in each of the 4 style profiles, then have the polish one (which will have a combo from the other boxes) and the product (no polishes)


----------



## meaganola (Apr 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CharstarWishes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

About skipping , I think remember it saying being allowed to skip twice a year.
But some members can skip anytime.

Is this something we can work with CS on or do they give new members a hard time with skipping compared to other members who can skip anytime.

Why the two sets of skipping rules?
I think some newer Mavens have been able to call and get a one-time skip, but Julep won't convert you to a skip-whenever-you-want account.  My guess as to why there are two different rules is because they know that oldtimers like me would be out of there in a red hot minute if that was taken away from us since one of the big draws for this program was to be able to see the colors ahead of time, change to a different style profile if a different one was more appealing that month, and skip altogether if none interested us.  I feel like all of the changes they have been making lately have been in part specifically to gradually drive us away so they can replace us with newbies who will have to get every box, many of whom will get frequent upgrades because they haven't seen the same colors with five different names already. 

What they really need if they want people like me to not skip is an avant garde profile with experimental colors.  Call it...  Test Subject.  Think early days of Urban Decay.  No pinks, oranges, reds, corals, beiges, or any other traditional nail polish colors.  Very few creams.  Lots of unusual finishes.  A puke-green metallic?  I want it.  Soft delicate feminine floral-inspired colors?  Get that crap away from me.  If they had an experimental colors profile, I would get it every month even if the colors were mysteries and not revealed until someone received their box and posted it somewhere.  The problem for me is that Julep relies on the same basic safe colors month after month, and I am not a basic safe colors person.  It's frustrating to me that they keep churning out the same things over and over when I look at things like Adele, Reece, Etta, Glam Roc, Emilie, Jaime, Nora, Joanna, Ciara, Angela, and Blakely.  I know they can do better.  They just *don't*.


----------



## Imberis (Apr 20, 2014)

Skipped. I don't really want the pliÃ© wand. The only color I liked was the hot pink/watermelon pink, and I have a Julep color that's almost exactly the same.


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Apr 20, 2014)

Okay, I am currently listed at taking the full polish upgrade. My reasoning is: A) I know I'd wear/keep 6 out of the 9 colors, though at least one is a dupe--but a dupe I like! I can sell/trade the other 3; B) I really don't want the plie wand (and didn't prepay), so I'd rather not do one of the regular boxes; and C) the double jules! I was going to do CWaT with a couple of add-ons, but it just seems to make more sense to pay a bit extra and get a few more colors AND double jules.

Honestly though, I can probably see myself taking one more box after this one, waiting around until my anniversary and birthday month in July, and cashing out my jules with a final free polish upgrade. I've been a member for ~9 months now and only taken a couple of boxes (and just taken advantage of the promos and what not), but I think the new system us just becoming too confusing, and I still am convinced they will eventually take away the skip option for everyone (and feel like the customization option is part of the slow build to that). Just not really sure they are a company I want to give my money to anymore.


----------



## MissTrix (Apr 20, 2014)

I couldn't pass up the double points so I'm getting this...





Also, how many jules do you need for an upgraded box?


----------



## CurlyTails (Apr 20, 2014)

I changed to Bombshell. Even though I have similar colors, they are colors that I have used quite a bit. The concern that I had with Boho Glam is the blue is way too similar to what I have already and don't really use that often. I may end up changing my mind again before the window closes.


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 20, 2014)

I just realized that if the product was something other than the wand I would be all over this month. I pretty much love all the colors, I just really wish we were getting a product (instead of the wand) in the boxes and that would really put me over the top. I don't need 9 more colors and I really feel like the pliÃ© value is very low since there will be tons of people with them after the crowd funding/Jules incentive. Sounds like my add on is now sold out so if I have any trouble changing my selections I think I will just skip.


----------



## Meggpi (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm torn--I want to try the Plie wand (I think it would help me with my toes) but I have every single color nearly covered in my collection with the exception of Bombshell.  FWIW I think the difference between that apricot and Karen is that the new one has a gold shimmer?  whereas Karen is a frost.  I am really lacking in warm colors so it might be good to take this month but the reason I lack those colors is my cool skin...

And yea, the two skip rules are because existing customers were grandfathered in on the old rules.  I would definitely have canceled after my first box if I were a new customer, unless they had more indie-style polish.  I have a large polish collection as is,  and their other products just don't interest me much.


----------



## KatieS131 (Apr 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just realized that if the product was something other than the wand I would be all over this month. I pretty much love all the colors, I just really wish we were getting a product (instead of the wand) in the boxes and that would really put me over the top. I don't need 9 more colors and I really feel like the pliÃ© value is very low since there will be tons of people with them after the crowd funding/Jules incentive. Sounds like my add on is now sold out so if I have any trouble changing my selections I think I will just skip.
I was surprised that the only products were the PliÃ© Wand and recycled Hand Creme/Scrub. I really thought that the PliÃ© Wand would be an extra this month (like the LOVE polish in February) and they would also be sending out another product.


----------



## emilylithium (Apr 20, 2014)

this is the first time that i did not skip in a very long time. i chose the it girl box, really likes the pink and mint. also got an add on creativity kit

i'm wondering have anyone used the cuticle pusher? how do you like it? is it effective? thanks!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm torn--I want to try the Plie wand (I think it would help me with my toes) but I have every single color nearly covered in my collection with the exception of Bombshell.  FWIW I think the difference between that apricot and Karen is that the new one has a gold shimmer?  whereas Karen is a frost.  I am really lacking in warm colors so it might be good to take this month but the reason I lack those colors is my cool skin...

And yea, the two skip rules are because existing customers were grandfathered in on the old rules.  I would definitely have canceled after my first box if I were a new customer, unless they had more indie-style polish.  I have a large polish collection as is,  and their other products just don't interest me much.
I still wear warm colors on my cool skin. Maybe I just care less and they actually look bad, but so far I've used every color of the rainbow I've bought from Julep and I think most of them looked good. I have just been getting into Indie polish and I made a big purchase from Rainbow Honey, and I've got a few others I'm looking at. I look at Julep as my source for cremes, shimmers, and sometimes more interesting silks, and glitters, and I'll get Indie polish elsewhere. I wonder if that's why they're hesitant to try more "Indie-like" colors, because there are so many other places to get those, and I bet the colors each month are picked out and made months in advance. They try something new, but it's not for a while that they can try it again if it sold well.


----------



## Meggpi (Apr 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I still wear warm colors on my cool skin. Maybe I just care less and they actually look bad, but so far I've used every color of the rainbow I've bought from Julep and I think most of them looked good. I have just been getting into Indie polish and I made a big purchase from Rainbow Honey, and I've got a few others I'm looking at. I look at Julep as my source for cremes, shimmers, and sometimes more interesting silks, and glitters, and I'll get Indie polish elsewhere. I wonder if that's why they're hesitant to try more "Indie-like" colors, because there are so many other places to get those, and I bet the colors each month are picked out and made months in advance. They try something new, but it's not for a while that they can try it again if it sold well.
I'm fine with Julep doing what they do best--the polishes I've been happiest with from them really are the classic cremes.  I just could never take a box every month without having a lot of dupes/colors so similar I don't need both.  I'm glad I kept skipping instead of cancelling, I would never rejoin now.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Apr 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm going bombshell with Paulette added on for now. I don't know though, I really don't want that wand. If I didn't have Jules to cover the box I would skip, but I still might skip anyway. It bugs me that the core classics box is my January box with an extra item and extra Jules.
I know! I have zero interest in the wand, but I am pretty interested in extra Jules. I still feel like my January box was a good deal; I'm so happy with those three products that I was actually considering buying another set from the Jule Box.  I figure I might as well just get the classics box this month... It's a good price for products that I love, and you KNOW the polishes will be on sale later anyway. The wand too, for that matter.

I'm trying to decide if I want an add-on for the fun of getting a new color, or if I should wait to see real-life swatches from people.


----------



## redjill (Apr 20, 2014)

> Hi!! Just joined MUT but I've been creeping for a little while... I'm assuming that the price for a box with the polish lovers upgrade is $45 and the priceÂ for the ultimate upgrade is $75. But everything you get added with the ultimate upgrade is available with the $17.99 plie wand nail polishing system add-on. So it's just an extra $12?


 Hi, welcome! Well, seems like I'm the only one doing the Ultimate upgrade. Yeah, it's $12 cheaper to do the polish upgrade and then add on the pile set, but I figure with the 2000 Jules I'll earn, my next box will be free.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And since I haven't skipped since July (had to for monetary reasons- the California Coast collection was actually my favorite of all time), I'm pretty sure that will be the June box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Apr 20, 2014)

$45 (polish only upgrade) + $18 (plie and stuff) -$13 (1300 earned Jules which is basically $13 credit toward a future box) = $50 + two available add-on spots

$75 (full upgrade which includes polishes + plie + plie accessories) - $20 (2000 earned Jules towards a future box) = $55 + three available add-on spots

Hooray, math!


----------



## Shanny81 (Apr 20, 2014)

Ok, I was considering doing the ultimate upgrade because I have enough Jules for it, but then realized I wouldn't earn the double Jules this month if I used Jules to pay for the box.  So I'll save it for another month when it isn't double Jules. 

I'm also curious about the customizable box option.  Does anyone here currently have a gift subscription AND have the skip options?  I'm just curious if you prepay and skip a month...do you get charged for another 3 month subscription at 3 months?  Or after your credits run out?  The FAQs don't address it since they took away the skip options.

I actually got to try the plie wand.  I didn't know a huge difference in painting my nails, but it did help a bit in that it helped to balance the brush.  It certainly helped when I was using the tools.  I'll be curious what everyone else thinks about it.


----------



## cari12 (Apr 20, 2014)

Okay. I think I solved all my confusion. Haha.

I did the crowdfunding pre-order so I have a 19.99 credit towards this box, and I love all the colors so I did the polish upgrade since for crowdfunders it DOES come with a plie wand (per the email I got yesterday, it's there in writing so I'm holding them to it...haha) and then added on the creativity kit. 

So I should be getting all 9 polishes, the plie wand, and the dotting/striping tools. I have an email to them to confirm that's how this is all going down though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And about the customization. I'm excited about the option! Not sure I'll go for it or not just yet, I might wait and see how everything works out before I switch over since you can't switch back. Most months I love at least one profile though so I'm pretty happy as is right now.


----------



## Jacksoki (Apr 20, 2014)

> Hi, welcome! Well, seems like I'm the only one doing the Ultimate upgrade. Yeah, it's $12 cheaper to do the polish upgrade and then add on the pile set, but I figure with the 2000 Jules I'll earn, my next box will be free.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And since I haven't skipped since July (had to for monetary reasons- the California Coast collection was actually my favorite of all time), I'm pretty sure that will be the June box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 So I was all over the place today... Started by switching from CwaT to Boho, because Paulette was sold out when I woke up, and adding on the CwaT colors. Then I added the Jules pink because I don't have a pink that color and it's a good neutral shade. And then I switched it to the Polish Lover's Upgrade, because that Mint color is fantastic... Added on the PliÃ© wand... And then said, "Screw it! I want a free box next month (well, discounted, if you account for the price difference between PL+wand and Ultimate). Ultimate Upgrade and 2000 Jules to me!" I'm new and just starting my polish collection, so no dupes here... This time. I can't imagine that I'd do this very often... Especially without the double Jules incentive.


----------



## shutterblog (Apr 20, 2014)

Originally Posted by *emilylithium* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i'm wondering have anyone used the cuticle pusher? how do you like it? is it effective? thanks!

I love it - my husband hates it.  But I seriously cannot paint my nails without it now.

I got it for Christmas from my in-laws in the Julep the manicure kit, and although there is a polish clean-up tool included in that kit (which I LOVE), the cuticle pusher is absolutely perfect for the job.  The fine ends help clean up any polish that drifts over the cuticle and around the edge of the nail bed.  It having reversible ends allows you to clean up either hand, and either side of the nail, quickly and without it being awkward to do so.  And the ends have a perfect "curve" that goes right under the nail tip.  If my nails are a bit shorter and I don't want the polish going on the tip of my finger, I'll put the end curved under my nail as a barrier from the skin - hope that one makes sense.

My husband hates it because I paint my nails on the couch and that little sucker rolls around like crazy.  If I forget to put a small box next to me to hold my tools, the cuticle pusher never fails to roll into the cushions 2-3 times and I have to call him over to fish it out because my nails are wet.  It drives him crazy.  






My MIL was out earlier in the month and watched me paint my nails one night.  She was so intrigued watching me use the cuticle pusher (that she bought me), she took the polish she was wearing off and did her nails again.  I'm under strict orders to get her one for Mother's Day.  So I know it's not just me that loves it for another purpose...  (All that said, it works great as a cuticle pusher / cleaning tool with Julep's Vanish as well!  My favorite use for it just isn't the original intended one.)


----------



## Jacksoki (Apr 20, 2014)

My boyfriend's feelings are hurt that I didn't include his input into this polish decision making process. He was very helpful. :icon_wink


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jacksoki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My boyfriend's feelings are hurt that I didn't include his input into this polish decision making process. He was very helpful.




Haha totally jealous of him, my bf couldn't care less about my recent makeup/polish/Julep addiction! I think the only thing he likes is that I have cuticle oil around to use on his nails. It's ok though we have so many other common interests, that I don't mind too much when he gives me a hard time.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 20, 2014)

I was just thinking about the customization option, and someone was making a point about why not just add on the polish you want, same price but an extra polish etc. But what if they get rid of the beauty product customization we've had recently for only the people who are subscribed to the customization options? What if we have to get the color that comes with the profile, for instance the blush, lip gloss, eye sheens, we had recently? I would not be happy if they did that.


----------



## KatieS131 (Apr 20, 2014)

> I was just thinking about the customization option, and someone was making a point about why not just add on the polish you want, same price but an extra polish etc. But what if they get rid of the beauty product customization we've had recently for only the people who are subscribed to the customization options?Â What if we have to get the color that comes with the profile, for instance the blush, lip gloss, eye sheens, we had recently?Â I would not be happy if they did that.


 I really hadn't thought of the recent color customizations changing. I also hope they don't take add-ons away. Julep acted in their post like nothing would change for current mavens who want to stay with their current plan so I hope that's the case. I could see that they would want people to pay extra for customization though, so it'll be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## redjill (Apr 20, 2014)

> So I was all over the place today... Started by switching from CwaT to Boho, because Paulette was sold out when I woke up, and adding on the CwaT colors. Then I added the Jules pink because I don't have a pink that color and it's a good neutral shade. And then I switched it to the Polish Lover's Upgrade, because that Mint color is fantastic... Added on the PliÃ© wand... And then said, "Screw it! I want a free box next month (well, discounted, if you account for the price difference between PL+wand and Ultimate). Ultimate Upgrade and 2000 Jules to me!" I'm new and just starting my polish collection, so no dupes here... This time. I can't imagine that I'd do this very often... Especially without the double Jules incentive.


 Yeah, I've never upgraded before, and I've been a Maven for almost a year. Partly it's because I got a decent tax rebate this year though.


----------



## redjill (Apr 21, 2014)

> My boyfriend's feelings are hurt that I didn't include his input into this polish decision making process. He was very helpful. :icon_wink





> Haha totally jealous of him, my bf couldn't care less about my recent makeup/polish/Julep addiction! I think the only thing he likes is that I have cuticle oil around to use on his nails. It's ok though we have so many other common interests, that I don't mind too much when he gives me a hard time.


 You're both lucky. My boyfriend gets so annoyed about my polish addiction. It makes a mess sometimes, and it costs too much money, he says. And I have way too many colors. But he's probably right. ðŸ˜“


----------



## Jacksoki (Apr 21, 2014)

> Haha totally jealous of him, my bf couldn't care less about my recent makeup/polish/Julep addiction! I think the only thing he likes is that I have cuticle oil around to use on his nails. It's ok though we have so many other common interests, that I don't mind too much when he gives me a hard time.


 Lol! I've yet to convince my bf to try the cuticle oil... But I know he'd love it!


> You're both lucky. My boyfriend gets so annoyed about my polish addiction. It makes a mess sometimes, and it costs too much money, he says. And I have way too many colors. But he's probably right. ðŸ˜“


 But your fingers and toes are so pretty...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jacksoki (Apr 21, 2014)

> Yeah, I've never upgraded before, and I've been a Maven for almost a year. Partly it's because I got a decent tax rebate this year though.


 Nice!! Plus, kudos on the self control!


----------



## sylarana (Apr 21, 2014)

For me, I often like one color in each of the boxes and don't want the product. Just not sure I'd be willing to pay 25 for 3 polishes. If the 3 month plan ends up being a credit system where I can still skip as much as I want .. I'll definitely switch to that. Otherwise, I'll probably stick to the cheaper plan and just skip if I don't like what they are offering.


----------



## emilylithium (Apr 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shutterblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I love it - my husband hates it.  But I seriously cannot paint my nails without it now.

I got it for Christmas from my in-laws in the Julep the manicure kit, and although there is a polish clean-up tool included in that kit (which I LOVE), the cuticle pusher is absolutely perfect for the job.  The fine ends help clean up any polish that drifts over the cuticle and around the edge of the nail bed.  It having reversible ends allows you to clean up either hand, and either side of the nail, quickly and without it being awkward to do so.  And the ends have a perfect "curve" that goes right under the nail tip.  If my nails are a bit shorter and I don't want the polish going on the tip of my finger, I'll put the end curved under my nail as a barrier from the skin - hope that one makes sense.

My husband hates it because I paint my nails on the couch and that little sucker rolls around like crazy.  If I forget to put a small box next to me to hold my tools, the cuticle pusher never fails to roll into the cushions 2-3 times and I have to call him over to fish it out because my nails are wet.  It drives him crazy.  





My MIL was out earlier in the month and watched me paint my nails one night.  She was so intrigued watching me use the cuticle pusher (that she bought me), she took the polish she was wearing off and did her nails again.  I'm under strict orders to get her one for Mother's Day.  So I know it's not just me that loves it for another purpose...  (All that said, it works great as a cuticle pusher / cleaning tool with Julep's Vanish as well!  My favorite use for it just isn't the original intended one.)
Thank you so much for the reply! I think i am definitely getting it then. I wanted a tool that just works like that!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Apr 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *redjill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Hi, welcome!
Well, seems like I'm the only one doing the Ultimate upgrade. Yeah, it's $12 cheaper to do the polish upgrade and then add on the pile set, but I figure with the 2000 Jules I'll earn, my next box will be free.



And since I haven't skipped since July (had to for monetary reasons- the California Coast collection was actually my favorite of all time), I'm pretty sure that will be the June box.




Thanks!! I'm really thinking of doing the ultimate upgrade right now. I guess it'll just depend on how my bank account's looking in the next couple days! 

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jacksoki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My boyfriend's feelings are hurt that I didn't include his input into this polish decision making process. He was very helpful.




My boyfriend loves to give his input on these things, even though he thinks I'm wasting way too much money. I asked this time and he just wanted me to get was Maddy.


----------



## RandeeJ9 (Apr 21, 2014)

Hey ladies!!

So, I'm not sure that this is the right thread to put it in, but being that it's the most current Julep thread, I figured why not. I just wanted to share my new favorite find! I found this baby at Target.. It's a Caboodle boasting that it holds 24 nail polishes, but, it holds a whopping 92 Julep polishes! (4 Julep bottles fit into each slot, 3 Julep bottles in the corner slots). It also has a tray on top that comes out for storing tools and whatnot. It's CHEAPER than the Julep caddy ($20 vs $30) that Julep sells and holds WAY more polishes, plus, hello, CABOODLES!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Apr 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RandeeJ9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey ladies!!

So, I'm not sure that this is the right thread to put it in, but being that it's the most current Julep thread, I figured why not. I just wanted to share my new favorite find! I found this baby at Target.. It's a Caboodle boasting that it holds 24 nail polishes, but, it holds a whopping 92 Julep polishes! (4 Julep bottles fit into each slot, 3 Julep bottles in the corner slots). It also has a tray on top that comes out for storing tools and whatnot. It's CHEAPER than the Julep caddy ($20 vs $30) that Julep sells and holds WAY more polishes, plus, hello, CABOODLES!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />













THAT IS AWESOME!

Thank you for posting that! I just poked around and it's at Ulta too. http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?productId=xlsImpprod5980022 It's not as cheap, but I'm bookmarking it for the next time there's a good GWP.


----------



## RandeeJ9 (Apr 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TooMuchElectric* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
THAT IS AWESOME!

Thank you for posting that! I just poked around and it's at Ulta too. http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?productId=xlsImpprod5980022 It's not as cheap, but I'm bookmarking it for the next time there's a good GWP.

Always happy to share with fellow beauty junkies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm going to bookmark that Ulta one too since I've already filled up the first one (I might have a problem) and that quilted pattern on the one at Ulta is super cute!


----------



## Flowerfish (Apr 21, 2014)

I think the idea of the customization is great, but I notice it says that when Mavens switch to the customization plan they cannot switch back to the regular $19.99 plan so I don't think I'll go for that. Paying 3 months in advance for $19.99 per month is a good deal but I just don't feel compelled to pay in 3 month increments. And would that then be on auto renewal after taking 3 boxes? Or maybe someone in that position could possibly ask to be switched to the $24.99 month to month option after taking 3 boxes if they prefer. Either way I'm personally not sold on this. There have been many times when I have liked just 1 polish per box profile, in those instances I have just added on another polish from another profile I like for a total of $24.98 (the box of my choice plus an add-on polish). It doesn't make sense to me to pay the same amount, $24.99 for the same thing except 1 polish less with Juleps customization plan. I'd rather just do the add on and also have the polish I don't want and give it to a friend. The way Julep has planned this out instead of getting a product and 3 polishes (2 with the box, 1 as an add-on) for $24.98 Julep would get $24.99 and send 1 less polish. I don't think this benefits the Maven. All of that said, I'm not sure how it would work with switching out the beauty product. In that case it might be worth it... Maybe.


----------



## Flowerfish (Apr 21, 2014)

> Hey ladies!! So, I'm not sure that this is the right thread to put it in, but being that it's the most current Julep thread, I figured why not. I just wanted to share my new favorite find! I found this baby at Target.. It's a Caboodle boasting that it holds 24 nail polishes, but, it holds a whopping 92 Julep polishes! (4 Julep bottles fit into each slot, 3 Julep bottles in the corner slots). It also has a tray on top that comes out for storing tools and whatnot. It's CHEAPER than the Julep caddy ($20 vs $30) that Julep sells and holds WAY more polishes, plus, hello, CABOODLES!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 This is very cute. I think I like it more than the color caddy (which I have but have never gotten around to using). I might just have to go out and get myself one of these caboodles. Thanks for sharing!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Apr 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mandithomas89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi!! Just joined MUT but I've been creeping for a little while.

I keep changing my mind about my first box. Right now I have Boho Glam with Maddy, Laree, and the Freedom Polymer added. I'm considering doing the polish lover upgrade, but I really want the plie wand wand too. 

I'm assuming that the price for a box with the polish lovers upgrade is $45 and the price for the ultimate upgrade is $75. But everything you get added with the ultimate upgrade is available with the $17.99 plie wand nail polishing system add-on. So it's just an extra $12?

What type of stuff is usually in the secret store? Is it pretty good?
Welcome, the secret store is hit or miss for me. Lately the best thing has been first access to the birthstone polish.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RandeeJ9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey ladies!!

So, I'm not sure that this is the right thread to put it in, but being that it's the most current Julep thread, I figured why not. I just wanted to share my new favorite find! I found this baby at Target.. It's a Caboodle boasting that it holds 24 nail polishes, but, it holds a whopping 92 Julep polishes! (4 Julep bottles fit into each slot, 3 Julep bottles in the corner slots). It also has a tray on top that comes out for storing tools and whatnot. It's CHEAPER than the Julep caddy ($20 vs $30) that Julep sells and holds WAY more polishes, plus, hello, CABOODLES!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />












Love it!


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm not sure that the customization change is necessary. The #1 way to get me to take more boxes is to make the products and colors more compelling. Period. The incentives help (discontinued free polish, Jules) but they only push me over the edge. All these new rules just seem confusing and like if I don't read all the tiny fine print somewhere I'm going to screwed over somehow without realizing it before its too late.


----------



## mrst909 (Apr 21, 2014)

> I'm not sure that the customization change is necessary. The #1 way to get me to take more boxes is to make the products and colors more compelling. Period. The incentives help (discontinued free polish, Jules) but they only push me over the edge. All these new rules just seem confusing and like if I don't read all the tiny fine print somewhere I'm going to screwed over somehow without realizing it before its too late.


 Yep same here. I need to see the fine print before making a decision. There is too much unanswered right now. I'm especially worried that it says once you switch to these customizable options you can't just switch back, that seems a little shady...


----------



## AMaas (Apr 21, 2014)

> I'm not sure that the customization change is necessary. The #1 way to get me to take more boxes is to make the products and colors more compelling. Period. The incentives help (discontinued free polish, Jules) but they only push me over the edge. All these new rules just seem confusing and like if I don't read all the tiny fine print somewhere I'm going to screwed over somehow without realizing it before its too late.


 Could not agree more. The main thing I am concerned about is that they are going to increase Maven costs for those of us who do not join the new account types...like on Maven window Add Ons, for example. It is obviously cheaper to add one or two colors to your regular box during the window than it is later. Unless they have a sale. So if they start messing with us "grandfathered in" Mavens I will not be pleased. I'm also curious if they will offer these new customizations as an option every month to existing Mavens or if it's going to be June only and then that's it. They definitely need to provide more information!


----------



## tulosai (Apr 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *redjill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



You're both lucky. My boyfriend gets so annoyed about my polish addiction. It makes a mess sometimes, and it costs too much money, he says. And I have way too many colors. But he's probably right. ðŸ˜“
Yeah.  I did an inventory last night and I have way too much polish.  Period.  No denying it. I am probably going to put some of it up for sale/trade tonight. My bf also gives me a hard time, but he's not wrong.  It is out of control.I'd feel the same if he kept compulsively buying ties or something, in just slightly different shades at times, and then just wore one for a week before switching to another one for a week with like 200 unused in his closet.

Quote: Originally Posted by *sylarana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

For me, I often like one color in each of the boxes and don't want the product. Just not sure I'd be willing to pay 25 for 3 polishes. If the 3 month plan ends up being a credit system where I can still skip as much as I want .. I'll definitely switch to that. Otherwise, I'll probably stick to the cheaper plan and just skip if I don't like what they are offering.
Agreed. While I do think this benefits mavens like me who often skip if they don't like any of the boxes but do like one thing in many boxes, I need more info abotu how I will be charged before committing.  Until then I can just keep skipping if none of the boxes wow me.


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Could not agree more. The main thing I am concerned about is that they are going to increase Maven costs for those of us who do not join the new account types...like on Maven window Add Ons, for example. It is obviously cheaper to add one or two colors to your regular box during the window than it is later. Unless they have a sale. So if they start messing with us "grandfathered in" Mavens I will not be pleased.
I'm also curious if they will offer these new customizations as an option every month to existing Mavens or if it's going to be June only and then that's it. They definitely need to provide more information!
I also have a bad feeling that it will just turn into the Beauty Army problem where everything good is gone in minutes!  I think they need to be seriously pressured into beefing up their inventory before rolling this out.  Otherwise anyone who doesn't log in immediately (customizers or not) will be stuck with their default....causing even more skipping.  Seems like entire profiles could go OOS if there's a really good color in them..??  Also, if you can swap out a product for a polish, can you swap a polish for a product...and get 3 products in your box??


----------



## puppyluv (Apr 21, 2014)

Do you earn jules if you pay for your box with jules? I have 2100 right now, but I'm wondering if I should wait to use them so that I can earn the extra jules this month.

Also do you earn jules for add-ons?

I'm torn about what to select. I love all the colors in the Color Crush box, but I really want to try the Plie wand. If Iona or Paulette weren't out of stock, I could just do those as add-ons and get 4 polishes + the wand for $30. If I get the Color Crush and do the wand as an add-on I only get 3 polishes + the wand for $33 so it makes no sense to do that.

Maybe if I wait around long enough they will be back in stock?


----------



## pokee (Apr 21, 2014)

> Hey ladies!! So, I'm not sure that this is the right thread to put it in, but being that it's the most current Julep thread, I figured why not. I just wanted to share my new favorite find! I found this baby at Target.. It's a Caboodle boasting that it holds 24 nail polishes, but, it holds a whopping 92 Julep polishes! (4 Julep bottles fit into each slot, 3 Julep bottles in the corner slots). It also has a tray on top that comes out for storing tools and whatnot. It's CHEAPER than the Julep caddy ($20 vs $30) that Julep sells and holds WAY more polishes, plus, hello, CABOODLES!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Love it! I have 3 color caddies, but like this even more! It's even cheaper at Walmart! $18-ish. Alas I live in Canada so I have to try to find it up here!


----------



## pokee (Apr 21, 2014)

> Do you earn jules if you pay for your box with jules? I have 2100 right now, but I'm wondering if I should wait to use them so that I can earn the extra jules this month. Also do you earn jules for add-ons? I'm torn about what to select. I love all the colors in the Color Crush box, but I really want to try the Plie wand. If Iona or Paulette weren't out of stock, I could just do those as add-ons and get 4 polishes + the wand for $30. If I get the Color Crush and do the wand as an add-on I only get 3 polishes + the wand for $33 so it makes no sense to do that. Maybe if I wait around long enough they will be back in stock?


 Yes, you earn Jules for boxes you redeem with Jules. You do jot earn Jules for add ons. This has been my most indecisive month with Julep since I signed up as a Maven a year ago. I've changed my box 6 times! Mostly it's because I have 4000 Jules and I am trying to decide if I should buy this months box, so I'll have enough Jules to get the entire collection for free next month (that is, if I like the collection, and they don't try to spring a new redemption amount for Jules in conjunction with alltheir other changes! I got Color Crush. I think the wand is a waste. Plus I want to see what others have to say about it before I decide to try it. I'd get Color Crush if I were you and then get the wand another time if you hear good things. Your chances of getting the wand are better than the popular colors.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Apr 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppyluv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Do you earn jules if you pay for your box with jules? I have 2100 right now, but I'm wondering if I should wait to use them so that I can earn the extra jules this month.

Also do you earn jules for add-ons?

I'm torn about what to select. I love all the colors in the Color Crush box, but I really want to try the Plie wand. If Iona or Paulette weren't out of stock, I could just do those as add-ons and get 4 polishes + the wand for $30. If I get the Color Crush and do the wand as an add-on I only get 3 polishes + the wand for $33 so it makes no sense to do that.

Maybe if I wait around long enough they will be back in stock?
you're not supposed to, but in my experience... yes &gt;.&gt;


----------



## pokee (Apr 21, 2014)

> Ok, I was considering doing the ultimate upgrade because I have enough Jules for it, but then realized I wouldn't earn the double Jules this month if I used Jules to pay for the box.Â  So I'll save it for another month when it isn't double Jules.Â  I'm also curious about the customizable box option.Â  Does anyone here currently have a gift subscription AND have the skip options?Â  I'm just curious if you prepay and skip a month...do you get charged for another 3 month subscription at 3 months?Â  Or after your credits run out?Â  The FAQs don't address it since they took away the skip options. I actually got to try the plie wand.Â  I didn't know a huge difference in painting my nails, but it did help a bit in that it helped to balance the brush.Â  It certainly helped when I was using the tools.Â  I'll be curious what everyone else thinks about it.Â


 I used my Jules to pay for my box and my invoice still tells me that I've earned 600 jules. Is this an error?


----------



## Shanny81 (Apr 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pokee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I used my Jules to pay for my box and my invoice still tells me that I've earned 600 jules. Is this an error?

This is what the FAQs say about it at least:


Do I earn Jules when I am redeeming Jules for other items? Unfortunately, you can only earn Jules when paying cash for an item.


----------



## Imberis (Apr 22, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> I'm not sure that the customization change is necessary. The #1 way to get me to take more boxes is to make the products and colors more compelling. Period. The incentives help (discontinued free polish, Jules) but they only push me over the edge. All these new rules just seem confusing and like if I don't read all the tiny fine print somewhere I'm going to screwed over somehow without realizing it before its too late.


I totally agree. I'd be more inclined to take boxes if Julep made more interesting/different polishes instead of the regular cremes/cremes with shimmer in them. I'd like to see something unique from them more often.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 22, 2014)

Ugh, I can't see pics on the whole site :/


----------



## meaganola (Apr 23, 2014)

Imberis said:


> I totally agree. I'd be more inclined to take boxes if Julep made more interesting/different polishes instead of the regular cremes/cremes with shimmer in them. I'd like to see something unique from them more often.


It's so frustrating! They *can* do it. They even have the perfect profile to use for the experimental stuff. They just *don't*.


----------



## disconik (Apr 23, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Bleh.  I am only interested in the mint green and the baby blue cream.  If It Girl was the green, the blue, and pretty much anything else, I would snag it, but I am utterly uninterested in the wand and the colors in Color Crush (and, ugh, seriously?  Putting a tool in a profile that was specifically created *to omit tools and products*?  Why didn't they just leave It Girl alone and create a new profile with two polishes and the wand?  Oh, wait, I know:  Because if they had done *that*, they wouldn't be forcing the wand on people like my coworker who don't read the emails or change their profile).  They must *really* want to move these wands because they're doing double points, but that's not enough to sway me.  Skipping yet again.  I can't believe how bitter and cynical this rollout has made me.  I thought I was already as bitter and cynical as I could get.  (And I wish I could check more than one reason for skipping.  I hate that wand *and* the colors.)
> 
> *ETA:  If they really wanted to make using their polishes easier, they would make the bottles shorter and squatter.  The length of the brush is my big problem.*



Yes!  All of the polish dripping down that long plastic tube and onto the brush makes the formula get goopy SO quickly; not to mention that i'll be in mid-stroke and all of a sudden there's a giant drop of polish running down and i have to go to the bottle to catch it and then go back to painting.  It makes for a lot of drag on the mani and wasted polish in general.  And there's already not much polish to begin with.



mrst909 said:


> that sucks! I wonder how many jules you have to use to get the polish upgrade...



If it's $25, you need 2500 jules.

I prepaid for this month and decided to do the polish upgrade for $25 and did the striping brush/dotting tool add-on.  The Iona is actually what did it for me.  Yes, it's another blue like bailey from last month, but Bailey was a sheer and an awful one at that.  Julep does pretty well on standard cremes and Iona is a creme and has more of a violet tinge to it than Monaco did.  Monaco was more primary to me.  I didn't get it, either, so...  I'm cool with Iona.


----------



## tulosai (Apr 23, 2014)

Here was Julep's response to my questions on customization:

Hello,

Thank you for reaching out to us and for being a Maven; we're happy to have you! We have great news, your subscription will remain the same unless you choose to start customizing your box. In that case you will still enjoy all of the features of your account such as the skip option, 20% discount and free shipping just like before. If you choose to switch to a three month billing cycle it will renew every three months, but after the third month if you would like to switch to monthly billing customer service would be happy to assist you.

If you choose to skip during your three month prepaid cycle we will only renew the three month prepay when you accept three boxes. For instance if you accept April, May and then skip June but accept July your next three month billing date will be for the August Box. Does that answer your questions? We look forward to hearing from you soon. Thank you.

Maven Experience Team


----------



## tulosai (Apr 23, 2014)

Can you not be subscribed to topics now??? I am so so lost on my profile page.  Do you have to do something special to get them added to your feed??? This is the worst.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 23, 2014)

tulosai said:


> Can you not be subscribed to topics now??? I am so so lost on my profile page. Do you have to do something special to get them added to your feed??? This is the worst.


I keep getting dumped on the home page and can't get back into anything -- subforum, thread, or post! I could only get into this post because I got a thread reply in my email, and I DO NOT WANT updates to come to me via email. And I have no buttons in the mobile version, so I can't post photos from my phone, which is how I do it probably 99% of the time. Do not like!


----------



## Lumaday (Apr 23, 2014)

I decided to skip this month (I'm a newer maven so technically don't have the option, but I just called and it took 2 minutes).  I am not impressed with any of the colors or finishes this month.  Instead I placed an order for Zoya polishes for Earth Day.  I went a little overboard, but I love Zoya and for that price I just couldn't pass it up.  This will take care of my polish obsession for a long time!


----------



## tulosai (Apr 23, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I keep getting dumped on the home page and can't get back into anything -- subforum, thread, or post! I could only get into this post because I got a thread reply in my email, and I DO NOT WANT updates to come to me via email. And I have no buttons in the mobile version, so I can't post photos from my phone, which is how I do it probably 99% of the time. Do not like!


Yes I like the new layout but this I AM SOOOOOOOOO UNHAPPY WITH.  I know this is probably not the thread for it but since I am struggling to get into/find any others, I am ranting here...I can't believe the only way we can follow threads now is through email and we can't easily click on them in any way.  This is a major major downgrade to me.

If someone does know some other way we can easily follow threads let me know.  How will I even find threads if there are no email updates? Do I have to search for them every single time????


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 23, 2014)

tulosai said:


> Yes I like the new layout but this I AM SOOOOOOOOO UNHAPPY WITH.  I know this is probably not the thread for it but since I am struggling to get into/find any others, I am ranting here...I can't believe the only way we can follow threads now is through email and we can't easily click on them in any way.  This is a major major downgrade to me.
> 
> If someone does know some other way we can easily follow threads let me know.  How will I even find threads if there are no email updates? Do I have to search for them every single time????


What I have figured out so far is that if you click on your name at the top (from your PC, no clue how to work mobile yet) you get some options and "My Content" appears to be every thread I've ever posted in/subscribed to and "Content I Follow" appears to be everywhere I posted today.  Supposedly our subscriptions were to be carried over but that doesn't seem to be the case for me.  Other than posting in a thread, I had to go into them and "Follow" them individually.  Which brings the next issue....

If you click on the little man ("Notifications") next to your username at the top there's a button that says "Options."  From there you have to go through and decide what notifications you want to show up on the site vs. via email.  The default appears to be email for everything - basically the opposite of what most of us would want.  Now my subscriptions/content I follow page is operating as it was before.

On topic for Julep, I decided on Bombshell and Paulette added on and I already pre-sold my wand.  I am really happy with that and getting more excited to see how the whole collection looks in person  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleyanner (Apr 23, 2014)

tulosai said:


> Yes I like the new layout but this I AM SOOOOOOOOO UNHAPPY WITH.  I know this is probably not the thread for it but since I am struggling to get into/find any others, I am ranting here...I can't believe the only way we can follow threads now is through email and we can't easily click on them in any way.  This is a major major downgrade to me.
> 
> If someone does know some other way we can easily follow threads let me know.  How will I even find threads if there are no email updates? Do I have to search for them every single time????


I don't know how effective this is, but so far it's working alright for me.  Once I subscribed to the threads I wanted/could find...I noticed there was a "View New Content" button in the upper right hand corner when I'm under the "Forums" tab.  And on that page...on the left hand side there's an option "Just items I follow" that I checked.  Now, all the threads I think I'm subscribed to are in one tidy place that I can get to from that "View New Content" button.  What's bugging me is that it starts at the top of the thread every time and I have to click the "Go to last unread post" each time I want to get to where I left off.  Rambling...hope it helps a little!


----------



## tulosai (Apr 23, 2014)

THANK YOU BOTH For your generous help.  The layout is less intuitive for me now but I will get used to it I'm sure and this has really helped me figuring it out. Thank you!!!


----------



## meaganola (Apr 23, 2014)

My big rant is about how pretty much all of the useful stuff seems to be very well-hidden, under about fifteen other layers, or completely missing on the mobile version! HATE!


----------



## skyflower (Apr 23, 2014)

Decided on the polish lover upgrade.  I don't usually do creme's or pastels, but these look like they would be really nice bases for the birthstone collection.

and the new customization policy starting in june, i think i will lay low on polishes for a while unless they are really compelling.  I want to see how it plays out before i decide to "upgrade" and forever lose out on the current method of month-to-month 20$ preset boxes.

I am wearing kayla right now and i can't stop staring at my nails.  so pretty.  2 coats, no base coats, no top coats, and 3 days in i think the shrinkage helped the look.


----------



## sylarana (Apr 23, 2014)

For me, it's also the first month I am going to stick with the upgrade. Not only is it a great deal for those of us who prepaid for the wand, the colors have also truly grown on me. Maddy might be too much of a dupe to Evie, but other than that, I think I'm going to be happy to use every single one of them. There is no color that I feel like I MUST have (like Kayla or Cameron or Joelle in past months), but I'm interested in all of them.

Just wish they had real swatches.

I am very happy with the terms for customization and I'm pretty sure I will switch to that sooner or later. I'll wait until a month comes around when I feel like I'd like to customize ..

Regarding the product swaps, it sounds a bit like they might offer older options instead of just the current one. I think you can swap a polish for a product, but probably not the other way round.


----------



## rachelshine (Apr 23, 2014)

Gahhh, I kept switching profiles between the one with the pale blue and the one with mint green (which both colors I do think I already own some form of dupe but still, soo purdy), skipping altogether and doing the Zoya promo instead. One thing that irks me a bit about the Zoya promo (and I'm about to get selfish) is paying shipping!


----------



## Lumaday (Apr 23, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Gahhh, I kept switching profiles between the one with the pale blue and the one with mint green (which both colors I do think I already own some form of dupe but still, soo purdy), skipping altogether and doing the Zoya promo instead. One thing that irks me a bit about the Zoya promo (and I'm about to get selfish) is paying shipping!


I went all out with Zoya and ordered 24 of them so I got free shipping, some sort of gift sampler for an order over $30, a free 7 oz. citrus scrub for an order over $100, a free remover, and a free acrylic tray (I think that must be color spoons?) and then I upgraded to expedited shipping for only $2 - and it shipped the next day and is on its way!  So yeah, I went a little nuts, but I love the Zoya formula and shade selections.  

I'm a more recent polish collector and previous to the last 4 months my collection consisted mostly of clearance bottles of Revlon and drug store brands like that so I tried to choose good basic shades that I know I'll get a lot of use out of.  I think I'm going to cancel my Julep subscription next month and go on a polish no-buy for the next several months.  If I cancel Julep then this order technically pays for itself in 5 months, ha ha, and I get twice as much polish!  But I like having the option to pick my own colors.  With Julep I feel like I always really like 1 color in the set and not the other, and I don't like that about it.  Also after spending $45 last month on the full polish upgrade and then having the formulas turn out like crap I was so disappointed.  The only two I've gotten to work decently for me are Kayla and Flora.

I also was bad and ordered the Zoya Peter Som Spring 2014 3 polish set on ebay which includes Cole (which I was going to buy anyway), Edie, and Alexa which are limited-edition gorgeous green and blue shades.  So yeah, I'm set for a loooong time.


----------



## rachelshine (Apr 23, 2014)

@ *bowing down* AMAZING!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 23, 2014)

@ Wow what a haul! I like Zoya's formula I am just so overwhelmed whenever I browse their website. Too many colors! At one point I went searching through swatches to see if I wanted any of their colors, but it was too difficult deciding.

On the topic of May's box, I found the spoilers for the Mystery Add On polish. The color is Bess. I won't be getting it, I just bought it not that long ago in Savvy Deals for $2.99.


----------



## Lumaday (Apr 23, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> @ *bowing down* AMAZING!


It's almost embarrassing but I know the people here understand!  I'm so excited for my order, I can't wait to get it - it should be here Saturday so I'll have some fun swatching this weekend!  I felt a little crazy spending that much on polish but I got a work bonus recently and I have a really stressful job, so sometimes you just gotta splurge on something silly that makes you happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lumaday (Apr 23, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> @ Wow what a haul! I like Zoya's formula I am just so overwhelmed whenever I browse their website. Too many colors! At one point I went searching through swatches to see if I wanted any of their colors, but it was too difficult deciding.
> 
> On the topic of May's box, I found the spoilers for the Mystery Add On polish. The color is Bess. I won't be getting it, I just bought it not that long ago in Savvy Deals for $2.99.


I was overwhelmed too but I had planned to place a giant order for Earth Day for a while so a few months ago I started reading Zoya reviews and browsing the site.  I like that you can narrow it down by color and formula at least, that helped a lot.  I think I got a really good mix of neutrals for work, some corals which are lacking in my stash, some of the gorgeous holos they have, 2 pixie dusts, and then some fun purples and greens/blues.  I tried to make sure I didn't order any dupes for colors I already have by having my color wheels out while I searched.  This was a serious undertaking, ha ha!

Edit - the Makeupalley site helped a lot with reviews too, so if I was interested in a color and it only had 3 stars I skipped it and got something else.


----------



## KatieS131 (Apr 24, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> @ Wow what a haul! I like Zoya's formula I am just so overwhelmed whenever I browse their website. Too many colors! At one point I went searching through swatches to see if I wanted any of their colors, but it was too difficult deciding.
> 
> On the topic of May's box, I found the spoilers for the Mystery Add On polish. The color is Bess. I won't be getting it, I just bought it not that long ago in Savvy Deals for $2.99.


Thanks for the spoiler! I had the mystery add on in my order and took it out because I just didn't want to take the chance. I'm glad I did! I wish Julep wouldn't give out mystery polishes that have been in the clearance section for ages!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 24, 2014)

KatieS131 said:


> Thanks for the spoiler! I had the mystery add on in my order and took it out because I just didn't want to take the chance. I'm glad I did! I wish Julep wouldn't give out mystery polishes that have been in the clearance section for ages!


Yeah and they just moved this polish back over to the full price section too. I've stopped with the mystery stuff for just this reason, I either don't want it or I already have it.


----------



## Flowerfish (Apr 24, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> What I have figured out so far is that if you click on your name at the top (from your PC, no clue how to work mobile yet) you get some options and "My Content" appears to be every thread I've ever posted in/subscribed to and "Content I Follow" appears to be everywhere I posted today.  Supposedly our subscriptions were to be carried over but that doesn't seem to be the case for me.  Other than posting in a thread, I had to go into them and "Follow" them individually.  Which brings the next issue....
> 
> If you click on the little man ("Notifications") next to your username at the top there's a button that says "Options."  From there you have to go through and decide what notifications you want to show up on the site vs. via email.  The default appears to be email for everything - basically the opposite of what most of us would want.  Now my subscriptions/content I follow page is operating as it was before.
> 
> On topic for Julep, I decided on Bombshell and Paulette added on and I already pre-sold my wand.  I am really happy with that and getting more excited to see how the whole collection looks in person  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you for posting this info  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  This thread is my first stop on the new site and I was so so lost (still pretty lost to be honest, but this helps a lot).

So I was thinking about the customization options and decided what could be a good option for me is to set up a second account and buy the 3 month for $60 ($20/month) deal.  I would plan to use my regular current account whenever I don't want to customize, thus keeping my $19.99 rate locked in and then if I ever do want to do a switcheroo use the other account with customization.  Whichever account I don't order from that month I would just skip.  Definitely thinking about this to get the best of both worlds   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: And I meant to say that if I end up not wanting the customization account I could just cancel it without worrying about losing the benefits of my older account; $19.99 month to month, skipping.


----------



## MissTrix (Apr 24, 2014)

meaganola said:


> My big rant is about how pretty much all of the useful stuff seems to be very well-hidden, under about fifteen other layers, or completely missing on the mobile version! HATE!


This! I am not enjoying the new site AT ALL. Sure it looks nice but what good are looks if all functionality goes out of the window. GRRRRRRR

On topic: I can't wait to hear people's thoughts on the wand thingy once it gets in to the hands of consumers. I passed on it and went with Color Lovers or whatever it's called but I admit I am intrigued.


----------



## autopilot (Apr 24, 2014)

Glad I skipped the mystery polish!


----------



## linda37027 (Apr 24, 2014)

Flowerfish said:


> Thank you for posting this info  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  This thread is my first stop on the new site and I was so so lost (still pretty lost to be honest, but this helps a lot).
> 
> So I was thinking about the customization options and decided what could be a good option for me is to set up a second account and buy the 3 month for $60 ($20/month) deal.  I would plan to use my regular current account whenever I don't want to customize, thus keeping my $19.99 rate locked in and then if I ever do want to do a switcheroo use the other account with customization.  Whichever account I don't order from that month I would just skip.  Definitely thinking about this to get the best of both worlds   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ETA: And I meant to say that if I end up not wanting the customization account I could just cancel it without worrying about losing the benefits of my older account; $19.99 month to month, skipping.


Would you have the option of skipping on your new account? I thought all new accounts could only skip every 6 months.


----------



## tulosai (Apr 24, 2014)

Flowerfish said:


> Thank you for posting this info  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  This thread is my first stop on the new site and I was so so lost (still pretty lost to be honest, but this helps a lot).
> 
> So I was thinking about the customization options and decided what could be a good option for me is to set up a second account and buy the 3 month for $60 ($20/month) deal.  I would plan to use my regular current account whenever I don't want to customize, thus keeping my $19.99 rate locked in and then if I ever do want to do a switcheroo use the other account with customization.  *Whichever account I don't order from that month I would just skip. * Definitely thinking about this to get the best of both worlds   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ETA: And I meant to say that if I end up not wanting the customization account I could just cancel it without worrying about losing the benefits of my older account; $19.99 month to month, skipping.


Like the last person to post said, you would not be able to skip with the new account.  For that reason this is a bad idea.


----------



## DragonChick (Apr 24, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> @ Wow what a haul! I like Zoya's formula I am just so overwhelmed whenever I browse their website. Too many colors! At one point I went searching through swatches to see if I wanted any of their colors, but it was too difficult deciding.
> 
> On the topic of May's box, I found the spoilers for the Mystery Add On polish. The color is Bess. I won't be getting it, I just bought it not that long ago in Savvy Deals for $2.99.


I almost went for the mystery polish. Almost. It looks like a dupe of Jeanne in the Boho Glam box this month.  Maybe I'm expecting something different for the mystery polish, but those two look close enough to be dupes because I'll bet the overly photoshopped pics are a bit on the bright side.


----------



## LindseyJ (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm so excited about this month! It'd the first month I'm actually not skipping since I signed up, lol. I've bought a mystery box and made some polish orders, but not a monthly box. I'm getting the one with the light green and pink polishes and I added on the red shimmer one from another box. I can't remember the name. And the dotting tool and striping brush attachments. I can't wait to get it!


----------



## RedBadger (Apr 24, 2014)

After changing my mind a few times (first I wanted the all-polish upgrade with Evelyn and Raegan add-ons, then just the polish upgrade, then the color crush) I decided on Classic with a Twist and Kam as an add-on.  My curiosity about the plie wand got the better of me, and I figure I won't be able to try it this inexpensively for at least the next 6 months. And if I want more polishes I still have some codes to use.

And now I have enough jules for a free box next month, so not cancelling my subscription just yet.


----------



## cari12 (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm actually really excited about the wand and the upcoming changes! I think there could've been better communication and thought about some things (like the upgrade pricing being off for the ultimate upgrade) though so I definitely get the frustration.

I pre-ordered my box and the wand back in February so I'm going with the polish upgrade and added on the creativity kit. Julep needs to stop putting out full collections I NEED. I'm going to go broke and drown in polish soon.

My Maven looks awesome. I actually like the pre-pay $60 for 3 months, especially since it lets you keep your skip privileges. I might wait to upgrade my account after next month just to see how it works out at first since you can't change back but I definitely see myself doing it eventually. I'll have over 2000 jules after the double jules this month so I'll probably take next month's box for free and then if it looks worth it - switch up to My Maven for July. I may even treat myself to a Luxe box in August for my birthday (depending on how easy it is to switch between My Maven and Maven Luxe, I read you could somewhere so I hope that is the case)


----------



## LisaD123 (Apr 24, 2014)

Ladies I spoke with Julep and those that pre ordered get the wand, and the creative kit along with one or two polishes separate from the monthly May Julep. The CS Rep state those that pre order should consider swapping to the crush (?) box. Anyways if anything I would call Julep.


----------



## Jwhackers (Apr 24, 2014)

LisaD123 said:


> Ladies I spoke with Julep and those that pre ordered get the wand, and the creative kit along with one or two polishes separate from the monthly May Julep. The CS Rep state those that pre order should consider swapping to the crush (?) box. Anyways if anything I would call Julep.


I'm assuming that is for those that did the 40$ crowdfunding option


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 24, 2014)

cari12 said:


> I'm actually really excited about the wand and the upcoming changes! I think there could've been better communication and thought about some things (like the upgrade pricing being off for the ultimate upgrade) though so I definitely get the frustration.
> 
> I pre-ordered my box and the wand back in February so I'm going with the polish upgrade and added on the creativity kit. Julep needs to stop putting out full collections I NEED. I'm going to go broke and drown in polish soon.
> 
> *My Maven looks awesome. I actually like the pre-pay $60 for 3 months, especially since it lets you keep your skip privileges.* I might wait to upgrade my account after next month just to see how it works out at first since you can't change back but I definitely see myself doing it eventually. I'll have over 2000 jules after the double jules this month so I'll probably take next month's box for free and then if it looks worth it - switch up to My Maven for July. I may even treat myself to a Luxe box in August for my birthday (depending on how easy it is to switch between My Maven and Maven Luxe, I read you could somewhere so I hope that is the case)


Now that they've explained that you pay for three boxes and only get charged after you have taken three boxes, I will likely switch, too.  It will make the $25 for the polish upgrade seem like I'm spending less money, since the $20 for the box was already spent!


----------



## LaStupenda (Apr 24, 2014)

Does anyone know if/when we'll get credited if we did the crowdfunding? I'm still not seeing it on my order status.


----------



## cari12 (Apr 24, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> Now that they've explained that you pay for three boxes and only get charged after you have taken three boxes, I will likely switch, too.  It will make the $25 for the polish upgrade seem like I'm spending less money, since the $20 for the box was already spent!


My thoughts exactly :-D


----------



## tulosai (Apr 24, 2014)

Yeah to my great surprise I was VERY pleased with their reply to me... I did think they were sucking up a bit (probably been dealing with a lot of backlash lately...) but they answered my questions clearly without beating around the bush and they also were the answers I wanted so good for them.

If we can still skip and if they won't bill again till we've taken 3 boxes, quite frankly, I don't see any disadvantage to customization unless it's hard for you to scrounge up $60 in one go. Hopefully they will have enough of all the colors in stock though!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 24, 2014)

I am still not a fan of the customization options. Unless there's a big advantage they haven't mentioned yet I won't do it. I've been upgrading almost every month, because I know that even though usually only one profile jumps out at me each month, Julep's swatches are so inaccurate that inevitably the whole collection looks beautiful and I wish I had gotten the whole thing. So I just do and most of the time I've been very happy doing this.

I do have skip privileges, even though I've never used them. Maybe down the road I'll be more picky and only want a few colors each month, but their products usually only partially interest me. Some I've ended up loving more than others, but I want to wait and see what could possibly be included in the Maven Luxe option. That might be more up my alley, but I hope they have a way next month to sort of "preview" how these would work before committing.


----------



## LinaMingo (Apr 24, 2014)

Jwhackers said:


> I'm assuming that is for those that did the 40$ crowdfunding option


Yea I thought my $20 only gets me the want. I added the kit on. I hope I don't end up with two.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 25, 2014)

prettylights said:


> I went all out with Zoya and ordered 24 of them so I got free shipping, some sort of gift sampler for an order over $30, a free 7 oz. citrus scrub for an order over $100, a free remover, and a free acrylic tray (I think that must be color spoons?) and then I upgraded to expedited shipping for only $2 - and it shipped the next day and is on its way!  So yeah, I went a little nuts, but I love the Zoya formula and shade selections.
> 
> I'm a more recent polish collector and previous to the last 4 months my collection consisted mostly of clearance bottles of Revlon and drug store brands like that so I tried to choose good basic shades that I know I'll get a lot of use out of.  I think I'm going to cancel my Julep subscription next month and go on a polish no-buy for the next several months.  If I cancel Julep then this order technically pays for itself in 5 months, ha ha, and I get twice as much polish!  But I like having the option to pick my own colors.  With Julep I feel like I always really like 1 color in the set and not the other, and I don't like that about it.  Also after spending $45 last month on the full polish upgrade and then having the formulas turn out like crap I was so disappointed.  The only two I've gotten to work decently for me are Kayla and Flora.
> 
> I also was bad and ordered the Zoya Peter Som Spring 2014 3 polish set on ebay which includes Cole (which I was going to buy anyway), Edie, and Alexa which are limited-edition gorgeous green and blue shades.  So yeah, I'm set for a loooong time.


Thats an awesome haul!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 25, 2014)

Looks like im sticking to boho glam and the creativity kit.


----------



## Flowerfish (Apr 25, 2014)

linda37027 said:


> Would you have the option of skipping on your new account? I thought all new accounts could only skip every 6 months.


Ahh I forgot all about that! You're right I wouldn't be able to. However I still might go with this plan and open another account with the $60 for 3 boxes deal to test out the customization first hand. I could just skip on my current account for 3 months. Then after 3 months cancel the customization account. If I didn't find it useful no loss and if I did find it useful I could upgrade my current account and keep my skip privileges. I usually take a box each month so I'm not too worried about not liking anything, especially if I can customize!


----------



## hrhvittoria (Apr 25, 2014)

Question about billing. They start billing on the 27th, which for this month, is a Sunday. Do they still bill on the 27th if it's a Sunday, or would they bill on the next day, on a Monday? (I ask because I wouldn't have money coming in until after the weekend.)


----------



## button6004 (Apr 25, 2014)

This is the first month since November that I havent skipped.  I want to try the plie wand out, and I liked the two shimmery pink and orange colors in the bombshell box.  And I added on some swatch stickers because I really love those damn things and hate when the polishes dont come with them.


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 25, 2014)

In case anyone was wondering, julep confirmed that all boxes were shipping per usual this month. I don't think there was any confusion here, but I know there was some people posting on FB that crowdfunders boxes were shipping first so I wanted to ask them.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Apr 25, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> In case anyone was wondering, julep confirmed that all boxes were shipping per usual this month. I don't think there was any confusion here, but I know there was some people posting on FB that crowdfunders boxes were shipping first so I wanted to ask them.


Maybe the crowdfunders just want to find some kind of perk for investing $.  Did they pay extra?  If so, what was the benefit to them of paying more when you could get the same thing for Maven price on the 24th?


----------



## Lyllis (Apr 25, 2014)

LuckyMoon said:


> Maybe the crowdfunders just want to find some kind of perk for investing $. Did they pay extra? If so, what was the benefit to them of paying more when you could get the same thing for Maven price on the 24th?


Nope, we didn't pay extra, just paid for the May box a couple months early. 
There really wasn't any investment, just a commitment to buy the May box, and pre-paying for it.

I think some people misunderstood, and either thought they were paying extra, or that the wand was an exclusive product that would only be given to the crowdfunders.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 25, 2014)

New Deal

[SIZE=7pt]

http://click.julep-mail.com/?qs=614...6b428a2169af73c26f7339b5cfb5898023dfef9218aef[/SIZE]


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Apr 25, 2014)

LuckyMoon said:


> Maybe the crowdfunders just want to find some kind of perk for investing $.  Did they pay extra?  If so, what was the benefit to them of paying more when you could get the same thing for Maven price on the 24th?


As far it seems right now, there has been no extra perks.

Julep could've easily funded this. Not sure if y'all saw this article, but their latest round raised $30M in venture capital funding (http://www.geekwire.com/2014/julep-raises-30m/). How much were they asking for their mavens to contribute to the campaign? $40,000? That's chump change for them -- the idea was generate interest in the plie product and have something their mavens would look forward to / not cancel with all the changes they made. Jane Park is smart. Julep is hardly an "indie" nail polish company; they just know there's a big marketing for "indie" right now, so they're playing to that. A company with 200 employees and who's raised $50M in venture capital funding may be a startup, but it's certainly not indie.


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 25, 2014)

Ugh, ok now I'm confused!  This is really annoying.





And my email from last night:

We apologize for any confusion. Mavens that did not crowd fund the Plie Wand will have their boxes shipped out just as they normally do from the end of this month into the beginning of May. No need to worry about any delays in your box!

Please do let me know if there is anything else I can help you with. Until next time, thank you and have a great day!

Maven Experience Team

1-877-651-3292
www.julep.com
Monday-Friday 8am-5pm PST
Saturday 9am-1pm PST
Sunday Closed


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 25, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Ugh, ok now I'm confused!  This is really annoying.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe both are true?  "Regular" Maven boxes usually don't start shipping until the 28th.  If they are shipping the "crowdfunder" boxes starting now, it's possible that they could send out the crowdfunder boxes first, and still send boxes to Mavens who didn't crowdfund "just as they normally do." 

At one point, I think there were some posts about the crowdfunder boxes not going out until the middle of May, so maybe that's why some of the FB crowd is going particularly batsh!t over this.  I did pre-pay, but just the regular price of the May box.  I guess that makes me a "crowdfunder" but I really didn't expect anything other than my regular box with the Plie in it, at the time I normally get it. 

Maybe it's the people who paid the higher "tiers" of crowdfunding who are upset?


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 25, 2014)

Lyllis said:


> Nope, we didn't pay extra, just paid for the May box a couple months early.
> 
> There really wasn't any investment, just a commitment to buy the May box, and pre-paying for it.
> 
> I think some people misunderstood, and either thought they were paying extra, or that the wand was an exclusive product that would only be given to the crowdfunders.


There _were_ different tiers of crowdfunding.  Some people paid $40, I think there was a $75 and/or $100 level and maybe even some higher ones.  But I just paid $19.99, which I just viewed as pre-paying for May, not something that would get me anything special..

On one hand, I'm not sure Julep explained all of this very well.  But on the other hand, I think there are a lot of people who would misunderstand what they were getting no matter how well Julep communicated it.


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 25, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> Maybe both are true?  "Regular" Maven boxes usually don't start shipping until the 28th.  If they are shipping the "crowdfunder" boxes starting now, it's possible that they could send out the crowdfunder boxes first, and still send boxes to Mavens who didn't crowdfund "just as they normally do."
> 
> At one point, I think there were some posts about the crowdfunder boxes not going out until the middle of May, so maybe that's why some of the FB crowd is going particularly batsh!t over this.  I did pre-pay, but just the regular price of the May box.  I guess that makes me a "crowdfunder" but I really didn't expect anything other than my regular box with the Plie in it, at the time I normally get it.
> 
> Maybe it's the people who paid the higher "tiers" of crowdfunding who are upset?


But how does that work if they don't charge until Sunday?  Didn't a lot of people select a box for more than their crowdfunder credit?  Or are they getting 2 shipments?  Oh well, I'll just wait and see what happens.  I was mostly curious as I am sending my wand to someone else once I get it.

I think maybe they explained it ok, but just in 10 different places, over 2+ months haha.  I hope they keep things simple and clear about the customization thing, especially since we can't switch back.  I'm still not sure I 100% get it, but I don't want to worry about it until next month.  Maybe just keep all the information on their blog and update there if there is any further clarification on anything.  It's too hard to find these little bits of info buried in their wall every month.


----------



## Meggpi (Apr 25, 2014)

So I realized that the Julep swatches were Photoshopped, but I just noticed that the lines in the darker toned skin's palm are identical to the fair palm.  I don't know if I'm crazy but I find that so much worse than digitally changing color.  Apologies if this has been brought up before, I'm a serial skipper (yea I'm one of those, our fault that the rules changed) so I don't follow every month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 25, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> There _were_ different tiers of crowdfunding.  Some people paid $40, I think there was a $75 and/or $100 level and maybe even some higher ones.  But I just paid $19.99, which I just viewed as pre-paying for May, not something that would get me anything special..
> 
> On one hand, I'm not sure Julep explained all of this very well.  But on the other hand, I think there are a lot of people who would misunderstand what they were getting no matter how well Julep communicated it.


I think in general people still don't quite understand crowd funding in general. I read the funding page the first day and said to myself "Ok I'm not going to get anything extra out of this so I'm just going to wait for May". I do get the feeling that crowdfunders will be getting an extra polish, but if it's new or not I couldn't say. I've had some bad luck with some Kickstarters I've funded so I've decided to not fund them anymore out of principle. I don't think people understand how amazing it is that Julep is delivering this when they said they would, because the same can't be said for most Kickstarters.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 25, 2014)

meggpi said:


> So I realized that the Julep swatches were Photoshopped, but I just noticed that the lines in the darker toned skin's palm are identical to the fair palm.  I don't know if I'm crazy but I find that so much worse than digitally changing color.  Apologies if this has been brought up before, I'm a serial skipper (yea I'm one of those, our fault that the rules changed) so I don't follow every month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yep they've been using the same photo and photoshopping the skin color. I don't mind as long as they aren't editing the polish color a ton.


----------



## Lumaday (Apr 25, 2014)

Flowerfish said:


> Ahh I forgot all about that! You're right I wouldn't be able to. However I still might go with this plan and open another account with the $60 for 3 boxes deal to test out the customization first hand. I could just skip on my current account for 3 months. Then after 3 months cancel the customization account. If I didn't find it useful no loss and if I did find it useful I could upgrade my current account and keep my skip privileges. I usually take a box each month so I'm not too worried about not liking anything, especially if I can customize!


I don't have the skip privileges either, but I just called and they skipped me no questions asked.  I assume they will be ok with doing that - rather than having someone completely cancel over not liking that month's box they'd probably want to just let you skip in the hopes you'd take one in the future.


----------



## LooseSeal (Apr 25, 2014)

meggpi said:


> So I realized that the Julep swatches were Photoshopped, but I just noticed that the lines in the darker toned skin's palm are identical to the fair palm.  I don't know if I'm crazy but I find that so much worse than digitally changing color.  Apologies if this has been brought up before, I'm a serial skipper (yea I'm one of those, our fault that the rules changed) so I don't follow every month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It bothers me too. I know it's nowhere near as offensive as blackface, but that's where my mind goes.


----------



## DragonChick (Apr 25, 2014)

meggpi said:


> So I realized that the Julep swatches were Photoshopped, but I just noticed that the lines in the darker toned skin's palm are identical to the fair palm.  I don't know if I'm crazy but I find that so much worse than digitally changing color.  Apologies if this has been brought up before, I'm a serial skipper (yea I'm one of those, our fault that the rules changed) so I don't follow every month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I think what makes it seem worse is that the swatches have gone to mildly photoshopped, but using different hand models to high levels of photoshopping using only one hand model for the different skintones. The fact that they're using both one hand model and photoshopping bothers me. How expensive is it to rotate between people that work in their office showcasing the different colors each month?

I wouldn't necessarily blame you for the skip changes. I think, as a business move, changing the skip options means more monthly revenue to show to the investors when it's number crunching time. The same with throttling the quantities on the add-ons then releasing more stock later after the fecal matter hits the fan with feedback on FB, it creates a sense of false-demand.


----------



## hrhvittoria (Apr 25, 2014)

hrhvittoria said:


> Question about billing. They start billing on the 27th, which for this month, is a Sunday. Do they still bill on the 27th if it's a Sunday, or would they bill on the next day, on a Monday? (I ask because I wouldn't have money coming in until after the weekend.)


&gt;.&gt;


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 25, 2014)

hrhvittoria said:


> Question about billing. They start billing on the 27th, which for this month, is a Sunday. Do they still bill on the 27th if it's a Sunday, or would they bill on the next day, on a Monday? (I ask because I wouldn't have money coming in until after the weekend.)


Nope they will bill on the 27th. Just like the window still opened on the 20th even though it was a holiday.


----------



## hrhvittoria (Apr 25, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Nope they will bill on the 27th. Just like the window still opened on the 20th even though it was a holiday.


Fack.


----------



## KatieS131 (Apr 25, 2014)

There were multiple tiers of Crowdfunding, including crazy amounts to be able to personalize a polish and receive supplies to throw a party, but I specifically remember that only 1 option (the $19.99 option) was viewed as a pre-order. This is the option I chose and that's exactly how I viewed it--as a pre-order. I don't feel that Julep owes me anything because I chose this option and I don't care if other people receive the wand before me (especially considering they have already been using the wands in Julep's salons so they aren't exactly new). I wanted to try out the wand and I'll get to do that. A bonus was that my box was already paid for this month so I didn't have to worry about it.


----------



## KatieS131 (Apr 25, 2014)

meggpi said:


> So I realized that the Julep swatches were Photoshopped, but I just noticed that the lines in the darker toned skin's palm are identical to the fair palm. I don't know if I'm crazy but I find that so much worse than digitally changing color. Apologies if this has been brought up before, I'm a serial skipper (yea I'm one of those, our fault that the rules changed) so I don't follow every month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I hate that they photoshop the pictures. I mean they sell nail polish and even have their own salons so can they not find some way to get better swatches? It's even worse that they have been called out repeatedly and refuse to change.
Edit:Sorry I didn't address photoshopping the skin color. That is definitely worse than editing the polish color. They should not be altering skin tone at all. It makes them look really bad as a business and it should not be difficult to find multiple models to help provide accurate and honest swatches.


----------



## KatieS131 (Apr 25, 2014)

I just got a shipping notice for my box with a message thanking me for crowdfunding the Plié Wand and letting me know they are sending crowdfunded boxes early and will be shipping add-ons (if purchased) later. I wasn't expecting this but can't say I'm not excited to get my box early this month! 

I hope this answers any questions people have on the order that Julep is sending this month's boxes. I would imagine that billing for everything else will occur on the 27th as usual with boxes being shipped shortly after.


----------



## CurlyTails (Apr 25, 2014)

KatieS131 said:


> I just got a shipping notice for my box with a message thanking me for crowdfunding the Plié Wand and letting me know they are sending crowdfunded boxes early and will be shipping add-ons (if purchased) later. I wasn't expecting this but can't say I'm not excited to get my box early this month!
> 
> I hope this answers any questions people have on the order that Julep is sending this month's boxes. I would imagine that billing for everything else will occur on the 27th as usual with boxes being shipped shortly after.


I just got this same shipping notice.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Apr 25, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> I think what makes it seem worse is that the swatches have gone to mildly photoshopped, but using different hand models to high levels of photoshopping using only one hand model for the different skintones. The fact that they're using both one hand model and photoshopping bothers me. How expensive is it to rotate between people that work in their office showcasing the different colors each month?
> 
> I wouldn't necessarily blame you for the skip changes. I think, as a business move, changing the skip options means more monthly revenue to show to the investors when it's number crunching time. The same with throttling the quantities on the add-ons then releasing more stock later after the fecal matter hits the fan with feedback on FB, it creates a sense of false-demand.





LooseSeal said:


> It bothers me too. I know it's nowhere near as offensive as blackface, but that's where my mind goes.





meggpi said:


> So I realized that the Julep swatches were Photoshopped, but I just noticed that the lines in the darker toned skin's palm are identical to the fair palm.  I don't know if I'm crazy but I find that so much worse than digitally changing color.  Apologies if this has been brought up before, I'm a serial skipper (yea I'm one of those, our fault that the rules changed) so I don't follow every month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


LOL, there was a discussion about this in the Facebook group already which got shut down. Basically a lot of people tried to apologize for it.

I am... mildly annoyed. I think it's really disrespectful, and I was a little sad that a company run by a WOC wouldn't be more sensitive to the fact that WOC face a lot of stigma about skin color already. But whatever. I don't tink they'll do anything unless if a bunch of people complain


----------



## Meggpi (Apr 25, 2014)

It's weird because no one would EVER do that to a face to show the same color on different skin tones.  When I look at hands I'm reminded of the cadavers we use in A&amp;P lab.  The med students paint the nails of the females.  I asked why once and was told that it was to remind you that they were living people.  So whenever I see hands I remember there are people attached to them.   Anyway, not trying to open some deep race discussion thing, it's just strange, and I just noticed!  

On that note but on topic, I think the bombshell colors are going to be amazing on dark skin.  Those brights never look as good on me.


----------



## sylarana (Apr 25, 2014)

I also got a shipping notice, but they are sending me the CWaT now and the rest of the upgrade plus add-ons later.

I wouldn't even have minded a regular shipment, but this certainly is nice.


----------



## skyflower (Apr 25, 2014)

Received my crowdfunding shipping notice for CWaT (same with upgrade and add on later) too. Really pleasant surprise. That seems to address some of my concerns of how they would make sure to send everything correctly (at least with less chance for error).


----------



## Flowerfish (Apr 26, 2014)

skyflower said:


> Received my crowdfunding shipping notice for CWaT (same with upgrade and add on later) too. Really pleasant surprise. That seems to address some of my concerns of how they would make sure to send everything correctly (at least with less chance for error).


I also got the same email.  Its nice to receive a complete maven box a little early.  I wonder why they chose Classic with a Twist.  My default profile is BoHo Glam, but it doesn't really matter since I upgraded the rest will come shortly after.  It looks like crowd funders who upgraded are all receiving Classic With a Twist first.  I'm really looking forward to this collection   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DragonChick (Apr 26, 2014)

Flowerfish said:


> I also got the same email.  Its nice to receive a complete maven box a little early.  I wonder why they chose Classic with a Twist.  My default profile is BoHo Glam, but it doesn't really matter since I upgraded the rest will come shortly after.  It looks like crowd funders who upgraded are all receiving Classic With a Twist first.  I'm really looking forward to this collection   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



My shipping email doesn't specify a box, just "Thank you for crowdfunding the Plié Wand! We wanted to let you know we've shipped your box out first and it's on the way. If you selected add-ons, they will ship separately. "  Where is everyone seeing the CWaT mentions at?


----------



## Flowerfish (Apr 26, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> My shipping email doesn't specify a box, just "Thank you for crowdfunding the Plié Wand! We wanted to let you know we've shipped your box out first and it's on the way. If you selected add-ons, they will ship separately. "  Where is everyone seeing the CWaT mentions at?



Mine says this:

Hello Maven, Thank you for crowdfunding the Plié Wand! To ensure you get your box first, we've shipped you Classic with a Twist and will ship the remainder of your Upgrade box and any add-ons after billing is complete on April 27th.  

My tracking has a delivery date between tomorrow and Tuesday.  I'm hoping it shows up tomorrow   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sylarana (Apr 26, 2014)

Mine is showing delivery between may 3rd and 7th. Which would be really slow for usps. So I'm hoping it'll update to something sooner.


----------



## LethalLesal (Apr 26, 2014)

I'm sorry that I can't remember the name of the person I was talking about this with on the old forum, but I wanted to let everyone know that I contacted Julep regarding my super thick and never drying Tatum and Kayla back on the 17th of this month, and they offered to send out replacements for me.  

They still haven't gotten here, of course, because Julep's "free" shipping is the absolute worst, but I'll update when they do arrive.  It's ridiculous to have to go out and purchase some polish thinner for a brand-new bottle of nail polish.  

When I was on the phone with the rep, I went ahead and cancelled my sub with her at that time, just so that I wouldn't have to call back in later.  Luckily, I didn't really end up loving any of the May colors anyways.  

Just as an aside, I went ahead and place a huge order with Rainbow Honey that same day that I cancelled my Maven subscription.  I've already used about seven of the polishes I got in that order, and they're all amazing and lovely.  







My pretty, but extremely disappointing Julep order.


----------



## Jwhackers (Apr 26, 2014)

I am sort of pissed now, because I pre-ordered with the crowd-funding thing and I haven't received any sort of shipping notice.


----------



## acostakk (Apr 26, 2014)

Despite "following" this thread I'm still not getting notification of new posts. So I'm just tossing in a comment to see if that helps. I did my first ever upgrade as my own Mothers Day gift (cause my husband is awesome in many ways, but totally sucks at special occasions). I'll share with my own momma, so it's a win all around.


----------



## Flowerfish (Apr 26, 2014)

My tracking updated today, I won't be getting my box today but the tracking says I'll be getting it on Monday. Yay!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jac13 (Apr 26, 2014)

JC327 said:


> Thats an awesome haul!





JC327 said:


> Thats an awesome haul!


I love Zoya! They are always having great promotions.


----------



## Jac13 (Apr 26, 2014)

I have not received any shipping notifications this month.


----------



## LinaMingo (Apr 26, 2014)

I'm getting my crowd finder on Monday too woo hoo


----------



## skyflower (Apr 26, 2014)

They've restocked the previous jules boxes (feb-april) and the FORMOM code works on them too (I bought the modern beauty boxes with the eye makeup and blush/bronzer). Maybe I should've posted in the coupon section, but being on mobile it's not as easy to skip through the pages. Weren't we previously able to select page numbers or skip to last page?


----------



## skyflower (Apr 26, 2014)

Unfortunately PERK30 does not seem to work on the old boxes or on the birthstone collection


----------



## chelsealady (Apr 26, 2014)

Does anybody know how close Harriett from March and Caitlen from April are? I'm severely limited in the pink range and they are both calling me.


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 26, 2014)

Someone received their box on FB, there is an extra and it's Yumi. (in white text since I'm not sure we have spoiler tags yet).

So excited to see what you gals think of your wands and to see more colors!


----------



## KatieS131 (Apr 26, 2014)

chelsealady said:


> Does anybody know how close Harriett from March and Caitlen from April are? I'm severely limited in the pink range and they are both calling me.


I don't have Harriet but I do have Caitlin and it is a very bright hot pink and from pictures Harriet looks like an orangey coral, so I don't think they would be too similar. Raegan and Avery are also great Julep pinks if you're looking for that shade. 

Also...Caitlin and Avery both dry to a rubber/matte finish. With a top coat they are shiny but just wanted to let you know not to expect a glossy finish with either.


----------



## LinaMingo (Apr 26, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Someone received their box on FB, there is an extra and it's Yumi. (in white text since I'm not sure we have spoiler tags yet).
> 
> So excited to see what you gals think of your wands and to see more colors!


Aww I have that already.

I am thinking of starting a Community Polish Bowl for my team at work. I figured it would be a great way to get my julep repeats some use.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Apr 27, 2014)

People have started receiving their boxes already (because of the preorder)! I went with the Core Classics box + cuticle pusher, so I won't have anything to swatch. I really like several of the colors, but I'm waiting to see what the polishes actually look like before buying. Has anyone seen swatches yet?


----------



## MissTrix (Apr 27, 2014)

acostakk said:


> *Despite "following" this thread I'm still not getting notification of new posts.* So I'm just tossing in a comment to see if that helps. I did my first ever upgrade as my own Mothers Day gift (cause my husband is awesome in many ways, but totally sucks at special occasions). I'll share with my own momma, so it's a win all around.


Check out this topic, it's super helpful!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131802-definitive-guide-to-subscriptions-my-content-and-view-new-content/


----------



## Jac13 (Apr 27, 2014)

I miss the old site...sighs. I can't wait to get my May box. I have skipped several months and I haven't been using my Julep polish so I am curious about all the changes.


----------



## disconik (Apr 28, 2014)

I got the email about shipping me a CWaT box early and it's supposed to arrive today!  I hope the extra that Lolo22 mentioned above is what I'm getting since I don't have it yet and it's super cute.  I'm glad the extra wasn't the creativity kit since I added that on.  

My concern is that they're going to overwhelm themselves by trying to figure out who still needs to get what colors.  I won't be terribly upset if I end up with double bottles of something since I have friends that would be happy to take my extras.  I'm worried that we're going to end up NOT getting colors we were supposed to get.


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 28, 2014)

Julep said in their comments on the customization blog post that they are launching an app next month! YAY!  Their website is just horrible on my phone so I'm looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## teacupjoy (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm so antsy for my box this month. This is the first time I've been excited about one in a while! I got the May It Girl box (includes plie wand, Jules, Kam) with some add-ons (plie creativity kit, some swatch-y stickers, and the "mystery polish" add-on). Gawd, I hope the mystery polish add-on isn't America, Stefani, or Kennedy! I'd be so mad!


----------



## LethalLesal (Apr 28, 2014)

I got my replacement Tatum today and it was also thick and gloopy, of course.  Oh well, just so you ladies do know, though, you can contact them for a replacement of any polishes that are thick or too thin, since they have so many formulaic issues.  Best of luck with your subscriptions!


----------



## pokee (Apr 28, 2014)

LethalLesal said:


> I got my replacement Tatum today and it was also thick and gloopy, of course.  Oh well, just so you ladies do know, though, you can contact them for a replacement of any polishes that are thick or too thin, since they have so many formulaic issues.  Best of luck with your subscriptions!


Julep is great when there are obvious issues with your product (missing/wrong product, damage, bad brush, dried up polish) but they generally do not ship a replacement just because you think the formula is too thin or too thick.  Generally this is specific to the polish itself.  Even if they did agree to send a replacement polish, it usually results in the same problem, as you have experienced, since they are all part of the same batch.


----------



## LethalLesal (Apr 28, 2014)

pokee said:


> Julep is great when there are obvious issues with your product (missing/wrong product, damage, bad brush, dried up polish) but they generally do not ship a replacement just because you think the formula is too thin or too thick.  Generally this is specific to the polish itself.  Even if they did agree to send a replacement polish, it usually results in the same problem, as you have experienced, since they are all part of the same batch.


That's not my experience with their customer service team, obviously.  I'd suggest to anyone to contact them themselves, and see if maybe you could even switch out to a different polish if you experienced the same issues that I did.  There were several of us on the old forum who did.  My posting is for them. 

It's also not a matter of "I think it's too thick," the polish is too thick and does not dry.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Apr 28, 2014)

Did anyone who didn't do the crowdfunding get billed or get their shipping notice? I haven't yet.


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 28, 2014)

I've gotten polish replaced before also, and they were nice about it.  I did have to send a photo though (which is fine, I get it).  That was before I knew about thinner, but I don't think thinner could have saved it anyway, it was seriously like silly putty!  I'm just a little irked about how crazy thin a few of the recent polishes have been because I'm not sure how to resurrect those, if that's even possible.  I guess just wait like 2 years to use them....


----------



## tulosai (Apr 28, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> I've gotten polish replaced before also, and they were nice about it.  I did have to send a photo though (which is fine, I get it).  That was before I knew about thinner, but I don't think thinner could have saved it anyway, it was seriously like silly putty!  I'm just a little irked about how crazy thin a few of the recent polishes have been because I'm not sure how to resurrect those, if that's even possible.  I guess just wait like 2 years to use them....


Yeah this is also very much my experience with them... they are very nice if you email them about an issue but they will absolutely require a picture.  As long as you're prepared to provide that, they will work with you.  However, as someone else said above, often if the formula is really off it's off for all of the polishes in that color, so their sending a replacement won't actually much help.


----------



## disconik (Apr 28, 2014)

Got my early bird CWaT box with the Plie!  Here are the pictures!

The Box - Ramona, Maddy, and Yumi polishes, the Plie wand with a brush cap included, a snap on adapter, and an extra brush cap attachment.




So they DO send one of the clip on attachments that just attaches to the small round lid underneath the square lid.










The brushes they send are fairly crap at first glance.  They're shorter so obviously taking into account they'll be used with NOT julep bottles. 

Dominant hand use:




Non-dominant hand use:




First thoughts? I'm pretty excited to play with it tonight.  They do recommend that you clean the brushes (including the art brush if you got the creativity add-on) with nail polish remover to remove the protective coating before using them.

It actually feels pretty natural in my hand and while using it in my non-dominant hand will take some getting used to, I can definitely say that it made me feel like I will get more stable strokes.

As for the colors - SO pretty.  Can't vouch for the formulas as of yet, though.  And Yumi is included for those that crowd funded.


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 28, 2014)

Bombshell box posted on FB..... colors are completely WTF from the preview.   I had a feeling they would be brighter but I really hope they look better in person.  It's just not at all what I was expecting.  And @@mandithomas89 I was charged yesterday, no shipping email yet.


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Apr 28, 2014)

I keep wondering about something. My order still says pending and I haven't been sent an email telling me that my box has been shipped. I didn't preorder so that my be why. But, is anyone else having this issue?

Also. I hope I get Yumi in my box. Though, it may just be for people who pre-ordered. Womp, womp.


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 28, 2014)

Swatch of Laree!  Ok, love this!  http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/708802757015725361_8248928

It girl box:  http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/708769367978980000_7391067

Boho glam box:  http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/708765906965732607_35746638


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 28, 2014)

weareclouds said:


> I keep wondering about something. My order still says pending and I haven't been sent an email telling me that my box has been shipped. I didn't preorder so that my be why. But, is anyone else having this issue?
> 
> Also. I hope I get Yumi in my box. Though, it may just be for people who pre-ordered. Womp, womp.


Usually, the shipping notices would just start going out today for the regular monthly boxes.  All of my old orders say "processing," but not "pending."  I don't think the status on Julep's on-line account information is ever updated to show "shipped" or the shipping details. 

Did you check your credit card to see if you were billed yesterday?  If you were, all should be well; it does sometimes take a few days for all of the boxes to ship.  I know I've had a few that didn't ship until the 30th/31st of the month.

I sent you a PM re: Yumi.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 28, 2014)

disconik said:


> Got my early bird CWaT box with the Plie!  Here are the pictures!
> 
> The Box - Ramona, Maddy, and Yumi polishes, the Plie wand with a brush cap included, a snap on adapter, and an extra brush cap attachment.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting, i cant wait to get mine.


----------



## Sun8shin3 (Apr 28, 2014)

I called Julep customer service today because my Classic with a Twist box arrived today with the plie wand.  I was a crowd funder and I did the polish lover upgrade + creativity kit and I wanted to know when the rest of the order would ship out from Julep.

Julep CS said that the shipping notice for the remaining polishes would go out today in a second shipment so I guess that I will get them sometime next week.   

I feel really bad for their CS people and even worse for the logistics people.  I imagine that they have been really busy the past few weeks.  The double shipment is expensive and silly and it must be a logistics nightmare to track who got what when and then fill the remainder of the order.  I would have been thrilled to get everything together via USPS instead of DH but it was sort of like a minor miracle for a package from Julep to arrive so quickly. (I'm just outside Philadelphia and it always takes at least 5-14 days for anything from Julep to arrive - even when they ship from NJ).

I do really like using the plie wand - it is a lot easier and I had much more control (though I haven't tried to use it bent yet).  The color Ramona is a super light tint of a lavender-mauve color (haven't applied either polish yet).  The other color Maddy looks very similar to Nellie, it is just a tiny bit lighter and has shimmer in it that I can see in the bottle.  (Haven't applied it yet)


----------



## Sun8shin3 (Apr 28, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Swatch of Laree!  Ok, love this!  http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/708802757015725361_8248928
> 
> It girl box:  http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/708769367978980000_7391067
> 
> Boho glam box:  http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/708765906965732607_35746638



Laree is really pretty!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lumaday (Apr 28, 2014)

LethalLesal said:


> That's not my experience with their customer service team, obviously.  I'd suggest to anyone to contact them themselves, and see if maybe you could even switch out to a different polish if you experienced the same issues that I did.  There were several of us on the old forum who did.  My posting is for them.
> 
> It's also not a matter of "I think it's too thick," the polish is too thick and does not dry.


I agree with your thoughts on Tatum - I had the same problem.  It still wasn't completely dry over two hours later and I got dents.  Yes, I have Seche top coat which does help, but I shouldn't *have* to use a quick-dry top coat with a polish just to get it to dry properly.  Especially on ones like Bailey that are supposed to have a special rubbery-looking finish.

I did not call about replacements on the 4 extremely disappointing polishes from last month - Brigitte, Kayla, Tatum, and Bailey, although maybe I should have.  I just skipped this month, placed a huge Zoya order, and will probably cancel Julep altogether.  Unfortunately I feel I have wasted too much money on them when there are other, better (I don't mean to offend anyone - this is just my opinion!) polish brands out there.  Also, with other brands I don't have to worry (for the most part) about the swatches looking so different online than what I actually get.  I couldn't believe how different Margaret looked in the photos vs IRL a few months ago.  Online it showed as purple, and it's actually sky blue!  So, all of those things together have just made me fed up with Julep.


----------



## LethalLesal (Apr 28, 2014)

prettylights said:


> I agree with your thoughts on Tatum - I had the same problem.  It still wasn't completely dry over two hours later and I got dents.  Yes, I have Seche top coat which does help, but I shouldn't *have* to use a quick-dry top coat with a polish just to get it to dry properly.  Especially on ones like Bailey that are supposed to have a special rubbery-looking finish.
> 
> I did not call about replacements on the 4 extremely disappointing polishes from last month - Brigitte, Kayla, Tatum, and Bailey, although maybe I should have.  I just skipped this month, placed a huge Zoya order, and will probably cancel Julep altogether.  Unfortunately I feel I have wasted too much money on them when there are other, better (I don't mean to offend anyone - this is just my opinion!) polish brands out there.  Also, with other brands I don't have to worry (for the most part) about the swatches looking so different online than what I actually get.  I couldn't believe how different Margaret looked in the photos vs IRL a few months ago.  Online it showed as purple, and it's actually sky blue!  So, all of those things together have just made me fed up with Julep.


I think it was actually you who i was talking to about it on the old forum, haha!  You should definitely give them a call.  It's not fair to have to put up with sub-par quality products that we paid such a large amount for.


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Apr 28, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> Usually, the shipping notices would just start going out today for the regular monthly boxes.  All of my old orders say "processing," but not "pending."  I don't think the status on Julep's on-line account information is ever updated to show "shipped" or the shipping details.
> 
> Did you check your credit card to see if you were billed yesterday?  If you were, all should be well; it does sometimes take a few days for all of the boxes to ship.  I know I've had a few that didn't ship until the 30th/31st of the month.
> 
> I sent you a PM re: Yumi.


Thanks.

Yeah. The payment's been taken out of my bank. So, I'm sure an email will show up soon.


----------



## KatieS131 (Apr 28, 2014)

I got my Boho Glam box today and I love it! Paulette is a really pretty lavender/purple color (not nearly as pink as shown on Julep's website) but it has a gorgeous gold shimmer! I also like Jeanne. I was worried it would be too close to Julianne but it's not. The colors may be a tad off of what I was expecting based on Julep's swatches but I am happy with both colors, especially Paulette!

I haven't had time to try the Plié Wand yet but am excited about playing with it! I'm very glad that I got a box this month!


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm just patently waiting for my Pile Wand and tools. I'm gonna attempt some funky (awesome?) nail art based on my favorite 80s sitcom. LOL.


----------



## sylarana (Apr 28, 2014)

I got my box as well and the wand does feel nice in my hand. I'm excited to try it tonight .. provided my littlest one gets to bed early enough as my husband is traveling.

I'm very happy that Maddy is so much brighter and pinker than Eva/Evie. I like it. Ramona seems almost white to me .. and I love the extra!!! Gorgeous!


----------



## LinaMingo (Apr 28, 2014)

I didn't think I was going to like the CWaT colors, but...ilove them. I painted my nails yesterday but took it off to use the CWaT colors with the wand. I used it bent for my right hand but I have to get used to which position feels comfy for me. So far so good Julep!!!


----------



## Lumaday (Apr 28, 2014)

LethalLesal said:


> I think it was actually you who i was talking to about it on the old forum, haha!  You should definitely give them a call.  It's not fair to have to put up with sub-par quality products that we paid such a large amount for.


Yes I think that was us discussing the formula problems  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Maybe I will call them.  You're right, after paying that much it definitely was such a huge disappointment and I feel like I won't even really use the colors based on what a PITA they are to apply.  I wouldn't even feel right trading them knowing I was sending such a sub-par item.  Maybe I will give them a call tomorrow just to let them know my thoughts.  Thank you for sharing your experience.  At least they tried to make it right by sending a new one, but what's the point if the whole batch is not good quality?


----------



## LethalLesal (Apr 28, 2014)

prettylights said:


> Yes I think that was us discussing the formula problems  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Maybe I will call them.  You're right, after paying that much it definitely was such a huge disappointment and I feel like I won't even really use the colors based on what a PITA they are to apply.  I wouldn't even feel right trading them knowing I was sending such a sub-par item.  Maybe I will give them a call tomorrow just to let them know my thoughts.  Thank you for sharing your experience.  At least they tried to make it right by sending a new one, but what's the point if the whole batch is not good quality?


For sure!  The only reason why I accepted the replacement was because I hoestly figured that they might be from a different batch.


----------



## Ashleigh Paige (Apr 28, 2014)

I don't get to enjoy my box until next week because I didn't know if it would make to me before I move home for the summer (it's basically going as far as it can possibly go within the continental US, so the boxes take a while for me), so I'll have to look at all the pretty pictures until then. Sad but bearable. Not like i would have had time to properly test it right now anyway.

If the Bombshell colors look like they do in the photos I've seen, I'm especially excited to get them now because they look like just my kind of polishes. Even Saaya, the one I thought I'd skip because it looked icky and too much like Karen!


----------



## Jwhackers (Apr 28, 2014)

I crowdfunded, but because of an error with me paying for my add ons with jules, my box wasn't showing up as having been crowdfunded, so my box didn't get shipped out early. I spoke to Katie in customer service today and she was very nice and helpful .She said because of the mix up my box and add ons will be shipped together as it would has i not crowdfinded with the rest of the non crowdfunders (she said next week) and she place a separate order for yumi so that I still will get the bonus polish. And she also gave me 750 jules for the mix up. So I am happy with how she made it right, but disappointed not to be getting my box early. Just hope it ships soon.


----------



## CurlyTails (Apr 28, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Bombshell box posted on FB..... colors are completely WTF from the preview.   I had a feeling they would be brighter but I really hope they look better in person.  It's just not at all what I was expecting.  And @@mandithomas89 I was charged yesterday, no shipping email yet.


I got my Bombshell box today, and the colors don't look like this in person. To me, they look like a shimmery sherbet color in the bottle, if that makes sense. I haven't swatches yet, but I really like the way the colors look.


----------



## jesemiaud (Apr 28, 2014)

I received my box today and Laree is just gorgeous. I do like how the wand feels in my hand and I do feel like I had less clean up issues.


----------



## wadedl (Apr 28, 2014)

Excited about the positive feedback on the wands. I can't wait to get mine. I wish I had prepaid so it would be here already.

Somone made a comment on the shorter brush, its supposed to be for people who don't like the length of the julep brushes I think. It said in a video for people who want a shorter brush.


----------



## Flowerfish (Apr 29, 2014)

My Classic with a Twist box arrived today 





I was too tired from a long day at work to play with anything but at first glance it all looks good. The Classic with a Twist colors were the ones I was least excited about but I quite like them 

Too bad Yumi is the freebie polish being sent out to crowd funders, I think it's a gorgeous shade but I already have it. I'll just save it for my sister to enjoy.

Can't wait for the rest of my upgrade!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Apr 29, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Swatch of Laree!  Ok, love this!  http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/708802757015725361_8248928
> 
> It girl box:  http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/708769367978980000_7391067
> 
> Boho glam box:  http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/708765906965732607_35746638


Thanks!! I guess there was an issue with my credit card which they emailed me about and within 20 minutes of changing my default card, they sent me a shipping notice so now it's on its way! Based on the first picture of the Bombshell colors, I wasn't excited but I love Laree in this one!!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 29, 2014)

Secret Store is up already. Priscilla is the May Birthstone polish and I'm happy to say the swatches look real and less photoshopped then others have been lately.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Apr 29, 2014)

I agree it does not looked photoshopped. Yay! Good for them for listening.

I still have the April birthstone polish in my cart, I went ahead and added May, though , I'm not ready to purchase yet.

I will wait till later in the month hopefully they will still have them. I want to see my first box (not welcome box) and see of I like those polishes , before I invest more money in julep. I got the bombshell this month and added Paulette. I may try one more month if I like the.

Has anyone bought the April birthstone color? Did you like it?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 29, 2014)

Ohh do either of you have a link or picture? Always curious about the birthstone polishes   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edit: Nevermind, I found her! http://www.julep.com/secret-store/priscilla.html


----------



## LisaD123 (Apr 29, 2014)

Totally newbie here can someone explain what the difference of crowd funding and none crowd funding and first in line? I order when it said first in line. CSR stated I was. Non-crowd funding order for the wand. Uh, I am so confused!


----------



## Vikki120306 (Apr 29, 2014)

What do you guys think of the color fan??... I'm debating because all of mine are swatched on the cap stickers anyway...


----------



## KatieS131 (Apr 29, 2014)

vislis said:


> Totally newbie here can someone explain what the difference of crowd funding and none crowd funding and first in line? I order when it said first in line. CSR stated I was. Non-crowd funding order for the wand. Uh, I am so confused!


I don't know what first in line is but Julep did crowdfunding for the Plié Wand by having people pre-order their May box. These people were shipped their boxes first and all other boxes (for non crowdfunders) should be shipping soon (if they haven't already shipped). 



Vikki120306 said:


> What do you guys think of the color fan??... I'm debating because all of mine are swatched on the cap stickers anyway...


I need a color fan/spoons/wheel really badly to organize all my colors but this doesn't look like it has very many on it so I think I'm going to get a bigger one (probably cheaper) from somewhere else. I have swatch stickers too and I use hole-punch labels for polishes without a sticker but I would like to have a wheel or sticks also.


----------



## LisaD123 (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks Katie


----------



## linda37027 (Apr 29, 2014)

Anyone know any codes that work with Secret Store?


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 29, 2014)

If you're willing to wait for shipping from China, you can get nail fans on eBay or Amazon for much less -- 50 spoons for $3 or $4.  If you have Amazon Prime, it might be worth looking for a seller where you can get them as an add-on item.  They are maybe a little more expensive ($5 for 50), but you get them quicker.  Even at $5 for 50, you're getting twice the number of spoons as the Julep offer.

FWIW, I prefer spoons to wheels.  The wheels are nice if you're swatching a specific collection (e.g., Julep's May 2014 polishes).  But I like the spoons better for managing an overall collection.  To me, it's easier to grab all of the swatches of a particular color group (or finish, or however you want to organize) and find the perfect one than having to go through a bunch of wheels looking for a particular item.

I'm not crazy abotu the Secret Store items this month.  I do like the Birthstone color, but will wait until tonight to order.  I'm pretty sure I saw a coupon code in my box last night and want to use it if I can.  But it's nice to see them adding nail products like the wheels to their line-up.


----------



## BeMyBait (Apr 29, 2014)

I really want to get the April Polish as well but its kind of boring to me. I mean... April does have a boring birthstone anyway but still. I'm still debating on it.



CharstarWishes said:


> I still have the April birthstone polish in my cart, I went ahead and added May, though , I'm not ready to purchase yet.
> I will wait till later in the month hopefully they will still have them. I want to see my first box (not welcome box) and see of I like those polishes , before I invest more money in julep. I got the bombshell this month and added Paulette. I may try one more month if I like the.
> 
> Has anyone bought the April birthstone color? Did you like it?


----------



## mariahk83 (Apr 29, 2014)

i didn't take my box this month - did they find a way to shut the back door access to the secret store?  If not, does anyone have that link?

for those of you that can't get in, here's whats in the store this month

http://www.evolutionofafoodie.com/2014/04/julep-may-2014-secret-store-is-open.html


----------



## Ashleigh Paige (Apr 29, 2014)

More of those tricky secret surprises! Gonna avoid them since the last ones weren't so great. Other than that, these Secret Store offerings are pretty cool (the polish/lip gloss combos, the Mask Noir because I've been eyeing that for ages, some of the individual polishes, the two most recent birthstone polishes,...) and I'm debating the necessity of multiple orders even though I've been trying to save money the past month or two because I have a huge NYC trip at the end of May.

If I hadn't just bought ten new colors wheels for $5 in addition to owning three I haven't used yet, I'd be all over the fans. I've gotten fond of the color wheels and I have enough that I can devote one wheel to one color/polish family (pinks/reds, greens, top coats, etc.), so I'll stay with them.

ETA: Holy crap, I just put two things in my cart and went to check out and one of the mystery boxes from this month (the Kimberly one) is available as an add-on. _That_ hasn't happened before.


----------



## linda37027 (Apr 29, 2014)

Only code I could get to work was the ForMom mystery gift. Anyone that ordered this gotten it yet?


----------



## Hipster (Apr 29, 2014)

OMG Priscilla is gorgeous!!  I still have a free polish code from taking 3 boxes in a row so I think I'll definitely pick this one up!  And maybe get one for my sister since her birthday is in May.

Curious about the "soda shop surprise" items, but I wish they gave some kind of detail (ie. X amount of products). Vaguest description ever!

Anyone getting the 2-pack of DD cream? LOL


----------



## Imberis (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm trying to cancel my Julep subscription and I've been on hold for so long! Sheesh. And while you're waiting, you have to listen to Julep product commercials and terrible "muzak." It's so terrible. LoL


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Apr 29, 2014)

Anyone else still waiting for shipping email? I still am. So odd.


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 29, 2014)

weareclouds said:


> Anyone else still waiting for shipping email? I still am. So odd.


Did you crowdfund?
I don't have mine yet either. Mine ways ship so late for some reason, but I'm sure they are putting priority on the crowdfunders boxes this month.


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Apr 29, 2014)

Nope. I didn't crowdfund.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 29, 2014)

It's all fine and good that they're shipping out crowd funding boxes stuff first, they totally deserve to get their boxes early. But delaying everyone else's box is not OK in my opinion. Normally mine would have shipped by now and probably been here tomorrow or on the 1st. If it's really true that ours is not even going to begin shipping until next week is a little disappointing. I hope I'm pleasantly surprised and my box arrives earlier, but I've never had my Maven box arrive so comparatively late before.


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 29, 2014)

I usually get my box the week before the next window opens, and I'm in the US. I really don't know what takes them so long. It's hard to stay excited for basically a month.


----------



## sylarana (Apr 29, 2014)

I am really surprised by how much I like maddy and Ramona. Those were the colours which interested me the least .. And I found the wand quite helpful .. I only which they had included more magnetic caps instead of extra brushes (or perhaps you can take those apart? ). This way I have to wait for one color to be completely dry before I can switch to another.

The rest of my upgrade hasn't shipped yet, but with the weekend right after the selection window, they probably need a little more time to get all the boxes pacKed ..


----------



## patentlyvee (Apr 29, 2014)

PROMO CODE ALERT:  I found out via Julep Swaps on Facebook that you can get the polish Something Blue for free with a $10 purchase.  

If you search the term SOMETHING BLUE on their site, the free gift option is found at the bottom of the page.  If you add it to your cart, add your other items (I purchased from the Secret Store) and use the code BLUE when you complete your checkout, the SOMETHING BLUE polish is free.   It says that you must spend $10, but some people are reporting that they spent less than $10 and it still worked.


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 29, 2014)

patentlyvee said:


> PROMO CODE ALERT:  I found out via Julep Swaps on Facebook that you can get the polish Something Blue for free with a $10 purchase.
> 
> If you search the term SOMETHING BLUE on their site, the free gift option is found at the bottom of the page.  If you add it to your cart, add your other items (I purchased from the Secret Store) and use the code BLUE when you complete your checkout, the SOMETHING BLUE polish is free.   It says that you must spend $10, but some people are reporting that they spent less than $10 and it still worked.


Oh you're right! I just got Monaco and Something Blue for $4.99.  Monaco says $6.99 in the SS but it was only $4.99 when I checked out.  Also, they have the speckled mystery box in the add-on section so I guess they have more of those still.


----------



## tulosai (Apr 29, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> It's all fine and good that they're shipping out crowd funding boxes stuff first, they totally deserve to get their boxes early. But delaying everyone else's box is not OK in my opinion. Normally mine would have shipped by now and probably been here tomorrow or on the 1st. If it's really true that ours is not even going to begin shipping until next week is a little disappointing. I hope I'm pleasantly surprised and my box arrives earlier, but I've never had my Maven box arrive so comparatively late before.


Yes I REALLY agree.


----------



## Sun8shin3 (Apr 29, 2014)

weareclouds said:


> Anyone else still waiting for shipping email? I still am. So odd.


Hi,

I am waiting on my shipment email too for the rest of the polish upgrade ( I got the wand and the CWaT box yesterday).  I wish they they would have just sent the whole thing at once instead of multiple shipments.  I called CS yesterday and they said it would ship yesterday but so far I haven't gotten any shipping info from Julep.  I did get confirmation from Zoya though so hopefully my earthday order will come this week.

As others have said the 2 colors in CWaT are pretty, but I am more excited about Laree and Priscilla.  I only had a few minutes to play with it, but I do like the wand.  It gives you great control.  

Did anyone have problems with the formula for Kayla last month (the pretty purple duochrome) - even with seche vite and thin layers it took literally hours and hours to dry for me.

These codes came in the CWaT box:

25% of the Glycolic Hand Scrub BRILLIANT25 (exp 31 May, deducted from full retail price)

PERK10 for $10 off $20 (excludes saavy deals, secret store and jule box)


----------



## Sun8shin3 (Apr 29, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> It's all fine and good that they're shipping out crowd funding boxes stuff first, they totally deserve to get their boxes early. But delaying everyone else's box is not OK in my opinion. Normally mine would have shipped by now and probably been here tomorrow or on the 1st. If it's really true that ours is not even going to begin shipping until next week is a little disappointing. I hope I'm pleasantly surprised and my box arrives earlier, but I've never had my Maven box arrive so comparatively late before.


I agree with you completely.


----------



## hellorigby (Apr 29, 2014)

patentlyvee said:


> PROMO CODE ALERT:  I found out via Julep Swaps on Facebook that you can get the polish Something Blue for free with a $10 purchase.
> 
> If you search the term SOMETHING BLUE on their site, the free gift option is found at the bottom of the page.  If you add it to your cart, add your other items (I purchased from the Secret Store) and use the code BLUE when you complete your checkout, the SOMETHING BLUE polish is free.   It says that you must spend $10, but some people are reporting that they spent less than $10 and it still worked.


um this is awesome, I just got Kyla + the Something Blue gift for $2.99 + tax.


----------



## Meggpi (Apr 29, 2014)

They must have fixed it, it wouldn't work for me.  I was going to order the Mother's Day Love (for me, not her--I didn't take February and want that polish lol)

Edit: I lied, user error.  It works.


----------



## LinaMingo (Apr 29, 2014)

I just got shipping confirmation for the rest of my polish upgrade box.

Make that two shipping confirmations????? Wonder why two. I already got my crowd funder.


----------



## Pixikins (Apr 29, 2014)

Abigail in the secret store is also ringing up $4.99 in the cart and works with code BLUE


----------



## sylarana (Apr 29, 2014)

I think they count the price of something blue towards the $10 ... So as long as you order something for 1c .. you're good. Not sure if that's intentional ...

I got 2 shipping notes as well. They are probably shipping the add on separately from the test of the upgrade ?


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Apr 29, 2014)

Just got Nessa and Something Blue for $2.99 (Because I needed a yellow to draw a waffle on my nails with)


----------



## Jwhackers (Apr 29, 2014)

just got nadia and something blue for $2.99!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skyflower (Apr 29, 2014)

Any spoilers on they mystery mini set? I wouldn't have ordered it but gwp and mini got me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I haven't received it yet but anxious for spoilers


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 29, 2014)

skyflower said:


> Any spoilers on they mystery mini set? I wouldn't have ordered it but gwp and mini got me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I haven't received it yet but anxious for spoilers


Spoilers won't happen until someone, usually someone who paid for expedited shipping, gets theirs. I post any and all spoilers on my blog, but so far I haven't heard or seen anything. Probably won't for at least a day or two.


----------



## yunii (Apr 29, 2014)

Damn I am too late, they fixed the blue code. Never mind it was user error.


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Apr 29, 2014)

So, does anyone know if they are bumping the prices for everyone next month or just the people who decide to switch to the custom boxes.

And, if we don't switch to the custom boxes. Can we still do add-ons.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 29, 2014)

weareclouds said:


> So, does anyone know if they are bumping the prices for everyone next month or just the people who decide to switch to the custom boxes.
> 
> And, if we don't switch to the custom boxes. Can we still do add-ons.


Prices will go up for any new subscribers after May 1, and for anyone who decides to switch to customization. If we don't switch we'll be charged the regular $19.99 a month, and we can still do add ons.


----------



## splash79 (Apr 29, 2014)

I can't remember, but do we normally get emails before boxes go live?  I didn't get one this month, completely forgot about Julep, and I would have preferred a different box than the one that's coming.  I know it's my fault that I didn't check this month, but I feel like I used to get an email reminder in past months.


----------



## KatieS131 (Apr 29, 2014)

splash79 said:


> I can't remember, but do we normally get emails before boxes go live? I didn't get one this month, completely forgot about Julep, and I would have preferred a different box than the one that's coming. I know it's my fault that I didn't check this month, but I feel like I used to get an email reminder in past months.


They do usually send an email on the 20th letting you know the window is open, I don't think it's before boxes go live though. Even if they don't send an email the edit box part of the website is always available during the selection window.


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Apr 30, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Prices will go up for any new subscribers after May 1, and for anyone who decides to switch to customization. If we don't switch we'll be charged the regular $19.99 a month, and we can still do add ons.


Thanks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jac13 (Apr 30, 2014)

Vikki120306 said:


> What do you guys think of the color fan??... I'm debating because all of mine are swatched on the cap stickers anyway...


I placed an order for them. I just brought 2 sets and think it will be great to have for my other brands. You can probably get it cheaper on Amazon but this was convenient.


----------



## Flowerfish (Apr 30, 2014)

LinaMingo said:


> I just got shipping confirmation for the rest of my polish upgrade box.
> 
> Make that two shipping confirmations????? Wonder why two. I already got my crowd funder.


I received 2 shipping confirmations today too.  Both of them say they are for my add-ons, neither say anything about the rest of the polish upgrade.  Hopefully the polish upgrade is one of these shipments.


----------



## Jac13 (Apr 30, 2014)

splash79 said:


> I can't remember, but do we normally get emails before boxes go live?  I didn't get one this month, completely forgot about Julep, and I would have preferred a different box than the one that's coming.  I know it's my fault that I didn't check this month, but I feel like I used to get an email reminder in past months.


Yes we did. I got one for this month as well. Check to make sure your email is valid. I don't know if it's a mass email computer generated that may have accidentally left you off.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Apr 30, 2014)

Ok, I loved the Something blue color so I used the "Blue" code. I picked up Nessa $2.99 &amp; Catrina $4.99 from the secret shop. It was $7.98 for my order and I was able to add some yellow polishes to my collection.


----------



## Flowerfish (Apr 30, 2014)

I just took a look over the Secret Store.  It has some decent things in it this month.  Personally I'm not keen on the birth stone polish this month so I'll skip that but I just checked out with the the duo with Dianna and Winonna.  The duo was $9.99 and I used the blue code.  I'm not really sure that I love that blue polish but I didn't have another code to use so thought I may as well give it a shot.  If I dislike it I'll just give it away  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissTrix (Apr 30, 2014)

I placed 2 orders today. The first was for Priscilla and Tania using the Perk2for1 code (only seems to work if you add a non-SS polish to your cart). For my second order I caved and bought the wand since everyone is really liking it so far. I saw someone mention using it to do their toes and that seems like a great use for it since I have a hard time doing my own pedis. Anyhoo, I used Perk10 on that order so I'm getting it for half price.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 30, 2014)

patentlyvee said:


> PROMO CODE ALERT:  I found out via Julep Swaps on Facebook that you can get the polish Something Blue for free with a $10 purchase.
> 
> If you search the term SOMETHING BLUE on their site, the free gift option is found at the bottom of the page.  If you add it to your cart, add your other items (I purchased from the Secret Store) and use the code BLUE when you complete your checkout, the SOMETHING BLUE polish is free.   It says that you must spend $10, but some people are reporting that they spent less than $10 and it still worked.


Thanks for posting i got something blue and Joelle for $4.99.


----------



## ILikeGiants (Apr 30, 2014)

I keep getting an error when I try to enter the promo code "BLUE", and I even have $10+ in my cart. A couple other people mentioned it not working at first and then realizing it was user error. I can't figure out what I'm doing wrong! The code is just the word "blue", right?

Never mind! I missed the part where you had to add it to your cart first. Whoops.


----------



## ILikeGiants (Apr 30, 2014)

Also, you can take the brushes out of the magnetic cap part, so you really get three magnetic caps if you don't want to use the "precision brush" they come with.


----------



## splash79 (Apr 30, 2014)

KatieS131 said:


> They do usually send an email on the 20th letting you know the window is open, I don't think it's before boxes go live though. Even if they don't send an email the edit box part of the website is always available during the selection window.





Jac13 said:


> Yes we did. I got one for this month as well. Check to make sure your email is valid. I don't know if it's a mass email computer generated that may have accidentally left you off.


Hmm, I wonder why I didn't get one this month.  I double-checked my address and all folders and didn't receive one this month.  I think I'll set up an automatic email reminder for future months.  Thanks for the clarification on the email thing!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 30, 2014)

splash79 said:


> Hmm, I wonder why I didn't get one this month.  I double-checked my address and all folders and didn't receive one this month.  I think I'll set up an automatic email reminder for future months.  Thanks for the clarification on the email thing!


i never get their emails, i just come here for the news.


----------



## autopilot (Apr 30, 2014)

Has everyone (not crowd funding) gotten a shipping email for their box? I haven't yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## magictodo (Apr 30, 2014)

I bought Glam Roc out of the Secret Store yesterday for $6.99. Logged in today and it's now $4.99.

:angry: :blink: :wacko2:

What on earth, Julep???? They have the worst pricing and customer service I've ever seen. They are so horribly inconsistent.


----------



## tulosai (Apr 30, 2014)

autopilot said:


> Has everyone (not crowd funding) gotten a shipping email for their box? I haven't yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


No I haven't AND I'm kind of miffed about it.  My shipping emails always come on the 28th like clockwork.  I do not feel how they are handling this month is well thought out or cool.  If they wanted to ship crowd funders early, okay, you do that, but I don't think it's fair to push everyone else back.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Apr 30, 2014)

MIne hasn't shipped yet, but I had a billing issue and they only just charged me.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Apr 30, 2014)

Mine still hasn't shipped; usually it's here or nearly here by now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jaly (Apr 30, 2014)

I didn't crowdfund and I got the shipping email.  Its coming to me from Seattle WA and I live in California.


----------



## BeMyBait (Apr 30, 2014)

Holy enablers!! I just placed an order for 3 of the $2.99 polishes, April's Birthstone Polish and one of the Mystery Boxes so I could get the Mother's Day Mystery Box and then I had to turn around and order Gianna so I could get Something Blue for free! That's a pretty big haul for only $40 though, so I'm excited!

Now I must stay away from this thread and the Julep site for a few weeks lol


----------



## JC327 (Apr 30, 2014)

autopilot said:


> Has everyone (not crowd funding) gotten a shipping email for their box? I haven't yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Me either.


----------



## autopilot (Apr 30, 2014)

Ugh... sucks for you and the others. But at the same time, I'm reassured that for once, it's not just because I'm Canadian...


----------



## Sun8shin3 (Apr 30, 2014)

ILikeGiants said:


> Also, you can take the brushes out of the magnetic cap part, so you really get three magnetic caps if you don't want to use the "precision brush" they come with.


I checked and you can take the overcap off of the extra precision brushes.  So that is a win.  The plie wand is pretty awesome.  I am really enjoying using it.


----------



## Jmroberts87 (Apr 30, 2014)

Just called Julep CS - non crowd funder's boxes started going out today (about 1000 sent out) and will continue to go out May 1 &amp; 2. I am soooo ready for my box!!


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 30, 2014)

Ha good call. Finally just got my shipping email.


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Apr 30, 2014)

Finally got my shipping email too! YAY!

Ugh. Nevermind. It's shipping for the thing I bought yesterday. Good Lord, this is pathetic.


----------



## lorez88 (Apr 30, 2014)

I was wondering, do those of you who have gotten Julep's eye shadow brushes think they are good quality? I need a new angled liner brush, and $20 for three brushes seems like a good deal if they are nice! I'd really appreciate any comments! (I'm trying to reach the $35 limit for FORMOM, but I don't want to buy any more polish, lol!)

PS. I just got my May maven shipping email! YAAAY!!!


----------



## CurlyTails (Apr 30, 2014)

I ordered a couple of color fans and the May birthstone polish and got Something Blue for free. I told myself no more polish, but I think that emerald green is so pretty!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 30, 2014)

lorez88 said:


> I was wondering, do those of you who have gotten Julep's eye shadow brushes think they are good quality? I need a new angled liner brush, and $20 for three brushes seems like a good deal if they are nice! I'd really appreciate any comments! (I'm trying to reach the $35 limit for FORMOM, but I don't want to buy any more polish, lol!)
> 
> PS. I just got my May maven shipping email! YAAAY!!!


I think they're nice quality, I have the shader and the angled brush and they work really well. The shader is similar to the UD brushes in the Naked palettes which I love, and the angled is really precise.


----------



## Jacksoki (Apr 30, 2014)

Got my notification around midnight last night.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## normajean2008 (Apr 30, 2014)

Finally got a shipping notice this afternoon.  Julep's clickable tracking says it shipped today, and expected delivery is May 8-12th!  Uhm, that's a long ways away, it better be faster than that!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

When I click on USPS to track it, it isn't found yet, so it hasn't been scanned.  Hopefully by tomorrow afternoon I'll have real info to go by.


----------



## autopilot (Apr 30, 2014)

Just got Maven box shipping notification. It been so long since the window closed, I've forgotten what I ended up choosing.


----------



## CurlyTails (Apr 30, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> Finally got a shipping notice this afternoon.  Julep's clickable tracking says it shipped today, and expected delivery is May 8-12th!  Uhm, that's a long ways away, it better be faster than that!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> When I click on USPS to track it, it isn't found yet, so it hasn't been scanned.  Hopefully by tomorrow afternoon I'll have real info to go by.


When I first got my tracking, it showed an estimated date that was crazy far away but the next day it showed that it would arrive in the usual 3 days for me.


----------



## Jac13 (Apr 30, 2014)

Still nothing for me. Hopefully I will get it tomorrow. On the bright side, my Zoya package is set for tomorrow's delivery.


----------



## RedBadger (Apr 30, 2014)

no shipping notice for me yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'll probably have them for less than a week when the new window opens.


----------



## JC327 (May 1, 2014)

No shipping for my maven box but i did get shipping for the order i placed yesterday.


----------



## lorez88 (May 1, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I think they're nice quality, I have the shader and the angled brush and they work really well. The shader is similar to the UD brushes in the Naked palettes which I love, and the angled is really precise.


Thanks so much! Your encouragement is all I needed to click the order button! lol


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 1, 2014)

weareclouds said:


> Finally got my shipping email too! YAY!
> 
> Ugh. Nevermind. It's shipping for the thing I bought yesterday. Good Lord, this is pathetic.


I did the exact same thing! I got all excited and then realized it was for something else I ordered from them. So lame. I'll probably get more secret store shipment before my box.



curlytails said:


> I ordered a couple of color fans and the May birthstone polish and got Something Blue for free. I told myself no more polish, but I think that emerald green is so pretty!


I already ordered some of the polish remover things and mini mystery set, but now I want to place another order with the emerald.



Kelly Silva said:


> I think they're nice quality, I have the shader and the angled brush and they work really well. The shader is similar to the UD brushes in the Naked palettes which I love, and the angled is really precise.


I love the brush in the Naked palette! That's awesome.


----------



## Lolo22 (May 1, 2014)

Today my maven box updated to Saturday delivery! It's coming USPS, that's new right? Did they stop using DHL for the maven boxes?  My Something Blue order is coming DHL.

Also, @@lorez88 I only have the the liner brush and I'm really impressed with it.   I'm tempted to get the others too because I like it so much.


----------



## Clhsd (May 1, 2014)

Rae has been restocked if anyone has been waiting for it.


----------



## KatieS131 (May 1, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Today my maven box updated to Saturday delivery! It's coming USPS, that's new right? Did they stop using DHL for the maven boxes?  My Something Blue order is coming DHL.
> 
> Also, @@lorez88 I only have the the liner brush and I'm really impressed with it.   I'm tempted to get the others too because I like it so much.


I think they have always used USPS for Maven boxes and DHL for regular orders.


----------



## LinaMingo (May 1, 2014)

1 of 2 out for delivery. Interested to see why it's two.


----------



## LuckyMoon (May 1, 2014)

Clhsd said:


> Rae has been restocked if anyone has been waiting for it.


Thank you so much for posting this!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I had all but given up on getting Rae.  I just ordered it with my free code for taking 3 boxes that I've been saving since February.  So excited to get it!


----------



## feemia (May 1, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Today my maven box updated to Saturday delivery! It's coming USPS, that's new right? Did they stop using DHL for the maven boxes?  My Something Blue order is coming DHL.
> 
> Also, @@lorez88 I only have the the liner brush and I'm really impressed with it.   I'm tempted to get the others too because I like it so much.


DHL has my box.  The status is "waiting to be transferred to USPS".


----------



## LinaMingo (May 1, 2014)

I picked up rae, something blue and love ( since it wasn't in my box back then...she said it was not in everyone's. )


----------



## disconik (May 1, 2014)

So, you know how some of us got the two different tracking numbers the other day?  One of mine was delivered today.  It was a box with nothing but the creativity kit.  My polishes are scheduled to arrive tomorrow.  Grrrr!  So wasteful to send a whole box full of packing material and one teeny box when they SURELY could've fit it into the box with the polishes.  And why are my polishes arriving a day later when they were shipped the same day?  Totally lame.

That said, the dotting tool looks pretty big but the nail art brush looks really nice!


----------



## LisaD123 (May 1, 2014)

My tacking has not updated since 05/28.....


----------



## sylarana (May 1, 2014)

One of my shipments is out for delivery .. the other still only says shipment note received .. So it hasn't really shipped yet.


----------



## skylite (May 1, 2014)

So, we are supposed to be receiving our shipping notices by today, right ?? I was so spoiled in the past getting my box by the first of the month. This is so different.


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 1, 2014)

got one box. It was my May style box.  Plus we got an "extra" - Yumi - thrown in for crowd funding.  My box included the wand + a precision wand.  However, I didn't specifically order a precision wand.  maybe it's part of the offer?  Also, I ordered the polish Lover upgrade - plus 3 add ons.  Guess the rest of the polishes will be coming separately.


----------



## LisaD123 (May 1, 2014)

So I called Julep- seems my box that has shipped with no tracking yet is my normal monthly maven and my plie wand (sp) won't ship until later this month! WHAT! UGH!

Really- not happy.


----------



## LinaMingo (May 1, 2014)

disconik said:


> So, you know how some of us got the two different tracking numbers the other day?  One of mine was delivered today.  It was a box with nothing but the creativity kit.  My polishes are scheduled to arrive tomorrow.  Grrrr!  So wasteful to send a whole box full of packing material and one teeny box when they SURELY could've fit it into the box with the polishes.  And why are my polishes arriving a day later when they were shipped the same day?  Totally lame.
> 
> That said, the dotting tool looks pretty big but the nail art brush looks really nice!


Got mine today as well. Seriously the kit is so tiny if they took out some of the packing fluff it would fit. Idk why they decided to do it this way. Waste of packaging and postage $$. I have way too much polish coming this month. I need rehab.


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 1, 2014)

LinaMingo said:


> Got mine today as well. Seriously the kit is so tiny if they took out some of the packing fluff it would fit. Idk why they decided to do it this way. Waste of packaging and postage $$. I have way too much polish coming this month. I need rehab.


It makes no sense. I got 2 polishes (the may box) but none of the rest of the upgrade.


----------



## LinaMingo (May 1, 2014)

mishmish said:


> It makes no sense. I got 2 polishes (the may box) but none of the rest of the upgrade.


Did you crowd fund? Bc that's how they handled that. They sent the profile polishes first to say hey we sent it early lol plus they had to wait for the other funds since they didn't bill until 27. They weren't going to sent your complete order since that part wasn't paid when they send the crowd funded portion.


----------



## KatieS131 (May 1, 2014)

LinaMingo said:


> Got mine today as well. Seriously the kit is so tiny if they took out some of the packing fluff it would fit. Idk why they decided to do it this way. Waste of packaging and postage $$. I have way too much polish coming this month. I need rehab.


I just got my creativity kit and came on here to say the same thing. I have no idea whose idea it was to ship add-ons separately but it was such a waste of money for Julep! The creativity kit is around the same size of one polish and came in a regular size maven box full of packing paper.


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 1, 2014)

LinaMingo said:


> Did you crowd fund? Bc that's how they handled that. They sent the profile polishes first to say hey we sent it early lol plus they had to wait for the other funds since they didn't bill until 27. They weren't going to sent your complete order since that part wasn't paid when they send the crowd funded portion.


Yes, but supposedly both were sent the same day (got notice on 29th for both).  Only one made it all the way here.


----------



## wadedl (May 1, 2014)

I have no shipping notification. Are they supposed to ship by today? I miss the days when it was here 2 days after I payed.


----------



## wadedl (May 1, 2014)

Got my shipping notice, it says it will be here Saturday or Monday.


----------



## chelsealady (May 1, 2014)

wadedl said:


> Got my shipping notice, it says it will be here Saturday or Monday.


Me too.


----------



## itsoliviaaah (May 1, 2014)

This might just be my 1st nightmare-ish experience with Julep...

Since I'm on the west coast &amp; I know the boxes get shipped on the 28th, I expected my box yesterday on the 30th. Realizing that it was almost 4pm &amp; the rest of the mail came but there was no box, I checked my email &amp; what do you know--a message a few days ago from Julep saying I need to update my billing information. Granted I'm not the wisest with my money [i use a debit from a local credit union that offers free checking &amp; I replaced it 3 times in the last 6 months simply for losing the damned thing. &amp; I'm a college student, I should probably mention that], but I put money on my checking the day Julep charges people (the 27th). Guess I filled it up an hour or so after they passed me by. So I call CS &amp; they say they're on an auto-rotation thingy? that supposedly checks accounts every 2 days until you have the appropriate amount you're to be charged for. &amp; according to the rep I'd already been charged a little while before I called. However, she said that tracking info for my box comes immediately after they charge/ship. I have yet to receive the email telling me where my box is [or if it has even left Seattle yet].

So of course, I'm a little upset. I probably brought this all upon myself for not making sure my card had enough money earlier in the week, so I'm not really blaming Julep or anything. &amp; they DID send me an email the minute they skimmed my account &amp; couldn't process the charge, it was my fault for checking said email the day I was expecting my box haha. I'm just bummed you know? I switched my choice to It Girl with Iona &amp; the cuticle pusher as add-ons, &amp; I was really looking forward to doing a cute striped design with all 3 colors &amp; seeing if that Plie Wand really is legit. I know I was pretty against it initially but I do have short arms, &amp; it could help with painting my toes. My momma has scleroderma--which is an autoimmune disease that affects your muscles--&amp; it could probably help her out when I'm not around to give her a mani. &amp; if all else fails, I used my Jules to get it for free &amp; really only paid for my add-ons.

So yeah, that's my rant-not-rant-why-am-I-stupid-rant-oops-this-just-got-a-little-off-topic-rant. I know at this point there's not much I can do but if any of you ladies have some pointers on how to deal with CS issues, shipping issues &amp; billing issues, I'll take what you can give haha.


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (May 1, 2014)

Finally got my shipping email. So happy!


----------



## Jaly (May 1, 2014)

I got my julep boho glam: Paulette and Jeanne.

Paulette is great match the website but Jeanne is not what the website swatche. Grrr.

Hopefully I'll like something blue better.


----------



## Lyllis (May 1, 2014)

I just put Paulette on tonight. It's gorgeous, I like it way more than I thought I would.  The 'golden shimmer' isn't real obvious, but I think that's a good thing.

I was kind of bummed about Jeanne, too. It's a much brighter blue than their swatch looked.


----------



## RandeeJ9 (May 2, 2014)

It figures, I see an amazing post that Rae has been restocked...hours too late, and of course it is once again out of stock. I don't think I'll ever get Rae  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KatieS131 (May 2, 2014)

Jaly said:


> I got my julep boho glam: Paulette and Jeanne.
> 
> Paulette is great match the website but Jeanne is not what the website swatche. Grrr.
> 
> Hopefully I'll like something blue better.


I was surprised by Jeanne too! I got Something Blue last year and it is more turquoise than Jeanne (which I consider more sky blue) so I hope you like it!


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 2, 2014)

itsoliviaaah said:


> This might just be my 1st nightmare-ish experience with Julep...
> 
> Since I'm on the west coast &amp; I know the boxes get shipped on the 28th, I expected my box yesterday on the 30th. Realizing that it was almost 4pm &amp; the rest of the mail came but there was no box, I checked my email &amp; what do you know--a message a few days ago from Julep saying I need to update my billing information. Granted I'm not the wisest with my money [i use a debit from a local credit union that offers free checking &amp; I replaced it 3 times in the last 6 months simply for losing the damned thing. &amp; I'm a college student, I should probably mention that], but I put money on my checking the day Julep charges people (the 27th). Guess I filled it up an hour or so after they passed me by. So I call CS &amp; they say they're on an auto-rotation thingy? that supposedly checks accounts every 2 days until you have the appropriate amount you're to be charged for. &amp; according to the rep I'd already been charged a little while before I called. However, she said that tracking info for my box comes immediately after they charge/ship. I have yet to receive the email telling me where my box is [or if it has even left Seattle yet].
> 
> ...


I had a similar thing happen to me! Except I changed my default card right away on Monday when I saw their email, sent them an email on Tuesday to confirm that they got it, and they just responded today and said they got it and my order will ship in a few days. IN A FEW DAYS?!? Then I got a shipping notification only it was from my secret store purchase instead. I checked my order history and my secret store order says "processing" and my box/upgrade still says "pending."

So the moral of the story is even if you had fixed it right away, it probably wouldn't have made much difference. They'd still take their sweet ass time.


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 2, 2014)

I still don't have a shipping notice. I didn't crowdfund but I upgraded. Normally mine is one of the first boxes sent out. I'm out of town so even if it arrived I wouldn't get it until next week, but at this rate I'm worried it won't even be here by then. Crossing my fingers it gets shipped tomorrow. I just spent time bugging Birchbox about an order, don't know if I want to bug Julep.


----------



## hrhvittoria (May 2, 2014)

mandithomas89 said:


> I had a similar thing happen to me! Except I changed my default card right away on Monday when I saw their email, sent them an email on Tuesday to confirm that they got it, and they just responded today and said they got it and my order will ship in a few days. IN A FEW DAYS?!? Then I got a shipping notification only it was from my secret store purchase instead. I checked my order history and my secret store order says "processing" and my box/upgrade still says "pending."
> 
> So the moral of the story is even if you had fixed it right away, it probably wouldn't have made much difference. They'd still take their sweet ass time.


This happened to me with my March box, only I called CS right away, they forced the billing through, and I was told it would be shipped the same day. I didn't get my box until--no shit--something ridiculous, like maybe a week before the April window opened. I was pissed.


----------



## LinaMingo (May 2, 2014)

And now box two says Monday bc they lied and didn't send it out with box one (insert eye roll)


----------



## ivorwenlindorie (May 2, 2014)

They charged me on the 28th or 29th, but my box isn't even showing up in my orders. It is a little frustrating. My secret store purchase shipped though. I wondered if I was the only one but clearly this is not the case.


----------



## Jwhackers (May 2, 2014)

I finally got my shipping notification for my box last night. Since they made a mistake and didn't send my box with the rest of the crowdfunders, they sent yumi out to me separately so I would still get the extra. So now it looks like I'll be getting julep mail for a few days in a row. My monthly box is scheduled to be delivered saturday, and I am hoping that everything I ordered, the polishes, my add ons and the wand will be in the box, but at this point, who the hell knows. . Yumi should be here as early as Monday, and my secret store order should be here around tuesday. Julep really dropped the ball this month with the way they processed and shipped orders, but hopefully it is a one off thing. If they are this disorganized with customizing orders when that starts next month they are going to have some very unhappy customers on their hands!


----------



## meaganola (May 2, 2014)

I thought they had moved the sub box distribution center to New Jersey a few months ago. Did they move it back?


----------



## queenofserendip (May 2, 2014)

Still no shipping email. Why???? My mom got hers 3 days ago.


----------



## tulosai (May 2, 2014)

KatieS131 said:


> I think they have always used USPS for Maven boxes and DHL for regular orders.


No, not for everyone.  This is my VERY FIRST box that is coming USPS not DHL.  Usually DHL would give it to USPS for the 'final delivery' but never before has my maven box started with USPS. If yours always has either you are very lucky or I've been very unlucky.



skylite said:


> So, we are supposed to be receiving our shipping notices by today, right ?? I was so spoiled in the past getting my box by the first of the month. This is so different.


I finally got mine near midnight last night.  I am unimpressed.  However, it says it should be here tomorrow, so we will see.


----------



## skylite (May 2, 2014)

queenofserendip said:


> Still no shipping email. Why???? My mom got hers 3 days ago.


I'm glad I'm not the only one still waiting. I might need a support group soon. I was worried that I skipped and didn't know it, but I checked my bank statement and the charge is there for the 28th. I guess if I don't get a notification today it's okay to contact them ?


----------



## LisaD123 (May 2, 2014)

My maven box ship 04/28- and I still have no tracking. And I won't get my wand kit until middle to the end of the month. Yeah Julep totally dropped the ball this month- I think I might just drop their sub. My first box I ever got from Julep got lost in the mail and I had to wait weeks for a replacement. I will be calling them today and complaining.


----------



## JC327 (May 2, 2014)

I just got a shipping email about an hour ago.


----------



## RedBadger (May 2, 2014)

For the past couple of months I haven't received the shipping notice until the same day that my box arrived at my doorstep.  I _*still*_ don't have a shipping notice for the May box.  However, my DHL status for a separate order I placed on April 27th shows that it's still sitting in a warehouse in Auburn, WA.  The expected delivery date window says today through next Wednesday.  My May birchbox could very well show up before my Julep orders that were placed at the end of April!!!


----------



## autopilot (May 2, 2014)

For the past couple of months, I have received a tracking email but the tracking has never activated. It continues to say "no information" until it arrives, which is really irritating to me.


----------



## cari12 (May 2, 2014)

I guess I'm in the minority but I don't think Julep has necessarily dropped the ball or screwed up. They're a few days late, they could've been more communicative about the potential delays, yes? But they typically bill AND start shipping on the same day - Birchbox and Ipsy bill around 8-10 days before they ship so it's already pretty nice that Julep can be ready to ship when they bill normally. Now I get things were different this month and they probably had some hiccups with doing the separate shipping for the Crowdfunders BUT the 27th was a Sunday, April has 30 days and it's only May 2nd now. Less than a week and who knows how many boxes are really on their way and just held up with USPS too. It seems like every month I get a shipping notice from a company and then when my tracking info updates USPS had already had it for a day or two  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

We're all excited but I have total confidence we'll all get our pretty polishes really soon!


----------



## Lolo22 (May 2, 2014)

I agree @cari12.  I personally didn't notice any delay and if my box really does come tomorrow, I think that will be the soonest I've ever gotten it.  I don't know how many subscribers they have but after this whole plie thing it seems like they have really grown in maven numbers so I'm sure they have no choice but to ship in waves.


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 2, 2014)

Secret store is closed.


----------



## sylarana (May 2, 2014)

My second part of the box (the polishes) only shipped yesterday evening .. even though I got the shipping notice on Mon together with the one for the add-on (aka creativity kit). So, it won't get to me until Monday. I'm a bit sad I won't get to try out the polishes over the weekend, but perfectly fine with it overall. Maven box shipping has always been superfast for me and those few days don't bother me. And, I do have plenty of older polishes to play with .. and the creativity kit.

And, it's something to look forward to ..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cari12 (May 2, 2014)

mishmish said:


> Secret store is closed.


Its still open for me!


----------



## skylite (May 2, 2014)

I just got an email from Julep; I got SUPER excited for a second, thinking it might be my shipping email!! ...It was an email informing me that there is a delay and they will ship my box next week.  :unsure2:


----------



## Lulubelle107 (May 2, 2014)

I got my box today!  Not a crowd funder, so wasn't really expecting it for a few more days.


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 2, 2014)

mishmish said:


> Secret store is closed.


Nevermind- it was routing to a dead link before - but it's fixed now.


----------



## acostakk (May 2, 2014)

I actually got my box yesterday, right as we pulled up in front of my parents house after a six hour drive across state. I kind of wished they'd come a bit later as I can't really play with them with all the moving stuff still to be done.


----------



## Lumaday (May 2, 2014)

RandeeJ9 said:


> It figures, I see an amazing post that Rae has been restocked...hours too late, and of course it is once again out of stock. I don't think I'll ever get Rae  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Rae is a pretty close dupe to Essie Splash of Grenadine, from what I've heard!


----------



## CurlyTails (May 2, 2014)

I decided to use the wand tonight, and I actually like it. It does help with pedicures. I may buy another overcap at some point so that I don't have to keep switching back and forth between my mani and pedi colors.


----------



## flynt (May 2, 2014)

lulubelle107 said:


> I got my box today!  Not a crowd funder, so wasn't really expecting it for a few more days.


Same here!  Especially since I live in Florida and they shipped from Seattle.


----------



## MissTrix (May 2, 2014)

My box, complete with add-ons, showed up out of the blue today! I only just received the shipping notification yesterday so obviously it was already en route. What a great surprise after how long my box took last month!


----------



## LinaMingo (May 2, 2014)

Late with this but finally tried Felicia. The formula is awesome. Why can't they all be so easy.


----------



## latinafeminista (May 2, 2014)

I also didn't experience a delay with my maven box this month.  I received a notification on the 28th and then got my polish upgrade box on the 30th, absolutely loving most of the colors so it was a good decision for me to upgrade this month.  Really digging on Maddy, Ramona and Paulette in particular  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## teacupjoy (May 2, 2014)

I love the polish I got. Kam and Jules are adorable. Bess was my "mystery polish", which I am pleased with. The wand is....weird. Still not sure if it's alright or if I hate it.


----------



## lorez88 (May 3, 2014)

I received my box today, too! I didn't have any delays clearly... 
 

Anyway, I tired the wand and I'm not sure I like it, my mani was messier than usual... haha! It may just be that I need practice, toes are next because I feel like it might be more helpful for that.


----------



## normajean2008 (May 3, 2014)

prettylights said:


> Rae is a pretty close dupe to Essie Splash of Grenadine, from what I've heard!


Yep!  I have Splash of Grenadine, very close dupe.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ivorwenlindorie (May 3, 2014)

queenofserendip said:


> Still no shipping email. Why???? My mom got hers 3 days ago.


I still haven't shipped either. I'm actually starting to get a little concerned, I was charged on the 28th, but my monthly box isn't even listed in my orders.


----------



## LinaMingo (May 3, 2014)

Box 2 of 2 out for delivery. Their shipping is confused and kept changing which date.


----------



## SerpentineBabou (May 3, 2014)

Did anyone ever find any spoilers for the Mother's Day mystery gift? I really want to know what's in it (or if there's any variation) and mine isn't supposed to arrive until next week!


----------



## wadedl (May 3, 2014)

My box is out for delivery! Now I have to wait until 3 for the mail man to get here.


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (May 3, 2014)

Got my box. Tried the wand for a second (to do a touchup on my left thumb with Dahlia which I've been wearing for days) I like it! Gonna try it for real later when I get home. My only issue is. On one of my precision brushes the magnet came off and stuck to the wand...I got it off though, and superglued the magnet back to the top of the precision brush. Hopefully it'll stay.

I love the colors more than I thought I would. Especially Laree. So pretty.


----------



## hrhvittoria (May 3, 2014)

Got my box. I have to say, I am in love with the colors, even if upon closer inspection, they do seem to be near-dupes of colors I already have and love. Don't care, still love them. I'll probably mess around with the wand later.

Had some trouble with the brushes while I was wiping them down with nail polish remover--the actual brush part pulled away from the "over cap" part. Luckily, I have a hot glue gun, but it was still mildly annoying.


----------



## Jwhackers (May 3, 2014)

Finally got my May box! I was gonna post a photo but I can't figure out how. lol.


----------



## skyflower (May 3, 2014)

I got the mini mystery gift today 

On my phone and can't figure out how to do spoilers, but it's in the topic title so...

***spoilers***

Polishes- ivy, shenae, freedom top coat

Lip gloss- glowing, posh

Eye pencil- bronze shimmer

And the hand cream and scrub

All minis of course, except the lip gloss is 5 mL, don't know what standard size is so I am guessing they are minis.

Edited for spelling


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 3, 2014)

Awesome! Other than the Freedom topcoat, I don't have any of that stuff. And the order with that actually shipped so at least I can look forward to getting that since my Maven box probably won't be for awhile.


----------



## LinaMingo (May 3, 2014)

Got the rest of my polish upgrade. They are all pretty. Glad I upgraded.


----------



## CharstarWishes (May 3, 2014)

Yay my first box came today, I got the bombshell with the creativity add on, extra caps, and Paulette.

Love the colors, it's nail night tonight, all new mani &amp; pedi!


----------



## Andi B (May 3, 2014)

Sooo sad! I ordered the polish upgrade, got the early CWaT crowdfunder box, then received what I thought would be the rest of my upgrade today...except all 3 it girl polishes were missing! I seriously hope they can fix this without much hassle on Monday...and without them sending it by DHL!


----------



## wadedl (May 3, 2014)

My boho glam box came today.  I did a quick coat of Paulette on my toes. It was a lot easier!


----------



## sylarana (May 3, 2014)

Got the rest of my upgrade today as well .. I can't wait to try them all.


----------



## tulosai (May 3, 2014)

I've got it and I love it.  Still can't figure out how to post pics here but I have some on my blog.  The colors are great.  To me the plie wand is meh, but glad to get to try it.


----------



## normajean2008 (May 3, 2014)

Woo-hoo, got my box today!  

I have Saaya and Paulette on my fingers, and Laree waiting for the next mani.  Love these three shimmers this month, and each have a great formula.  I tried the plie wand for a second and it was stupid for me, makes it harder.  But I'm ambidextrous and have no problems painting either hand to begin with.  I thought it would help me most, if any, to do my toes...which of course were just done before maven box arrived, lol.


----------



## RucheChic (May 3, 2014)

received my box today. I was very surprised at how fast i got it only took three days. The wand is starting to grow on me, its not something i will use all time but  it does work well with my non dominate hand.


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (May 4, 2014)

I cannot figure out how to get a good grip on the wand with my non-dominate hand. Still, my right hand (the one I paint with my non dominate hand) looks way better than usual.

I also used the dotting tool tonight. That was fun. (Wearing Kam with Jeanne dots)


----------



## chelsealady (May 4, 2014)

Just tried the wand. I'm not completely in love with it. I'm pretty good with my other hand. So it doesn't really help me there but it did do well on my toes. My problem now is I can't get the cap off.


----------



## ILikeGiants (May 4, 2014)

chelsealady said:


> Just tried the wand. I'm not completely in love with it. I'm pretty good with my other hand. So it doesn't really help me there but it did do well on my toes. My problem now is I can't get the cap off.


I've found that if you loosen the cap just a little bit, it's easier to pull the top part off.


----------



## LinaMingo (May 4, 2014)

ILikeGiants said:


> I've found that if you loosen the cap just a little bit, it's easier to pull the top part off.


Yup that's what I have to do just like when I use the swatch me stickers.

I love the want in my dominant hand but I am still trying to get a better grip on my non dominant since it seems like the way I take the brush out and the way i actually hold it seem to be so different.

On another note I used Jeanne, Kam, and Jules for today's mani and the formula is awesome.


----------



## linda37027 (May 4, 2014)

I just put Paulette on. Really pretty, has a nice shimmer. I played with turning the wand at an angle for my non dominant hand and wound up liking holding it straight for the second coat. I think it helped overall. I am pretty messy with manicures. Will try it on my toes next week.


----------



## Shauna999 (May 4, 2014)

I got my boho glam with creativity set add on yesterday. Of course, I just did a mani Friday night, it always seems to work out that way..lol! I love both colors- Paulette looks beautiful- I can't wait for my mani to chip so I can apply Paulette. Has anyone used the creativity kit yet?


----------



## Jac13 (May 4, 2014)

I plan on using my creative kit later tonight. I really love Maddy such a pretty color.


----------



## chelsealady (May 4, 2014)

ILikeGiants said:


> I've found that if you loosen the cap just a little bit, it's easier to pull the top part off.


I ended up doing the total girl move. "Honey, can you get this off for me?" Now my husband is more interested in the wand than I am. He thinks he might want to try it with a couple of models he is painting.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (May 5, 2014)

Comparison of Saaya to Karen.  Karen is slightly more beige in tone and has a more varied color shimmer, whereas Saaya is a true cantaloupe.  They are definitely close, not sure the differences would be that evident on the nail.  I've yet to try Karen, however.  Karen is on the left and Saaya on the right.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (May 5, 2014)

I used the plie wand last night and my initial impression is that I like it for a pedicure but find it a bit unwieldy for a manicure.  My main problem is that I like to do clean up as I go along so want to put the want back in the bottle, which doesn't work with the plie wand.  I ended up smudging several nails just trying to handle that thing, so ended up using the regular brush. 

Have yet to try the creativity kit, maybe that will sway me.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 5, 2014)

lulubelle107 said:


> Comparison of Saaya to Karen.  Karen is slightly more beige in tone and has a more varied color shimmer, whereas Saaya is a true cantaloupe.  They are definitely close, not sure the differences would be that evident on the nail.  I've yet to try Karen, however.  Karen is on the left and Saaya on the right.


I was excited to try Karen when I got it in my mystery box and then I was kind of disappointed with how it looked with my skin. Hoping Saaya is better on me!


----------



## DragonChick (May 5, 2014)

chelsealady said:


> I ended up doing the total girl move. "Honey, can you get this off for me?" Now my husband is more interested in the wand than I am. He thinks he might want to try it with a couple of models he is painting.


I'll be the first to admit that this is the secondary reason why I got the wand. I liked the creativity attachments well enough for their intended purpose, but the brushes to experiment painting on models. Hmm... the striping brush could work well with fine line detailing. Oh the possibilities.


----------



## Lolo22 (May 5, 2014)

lulubelle107 said:


> Comparison of Saaya to Karen.  Karen is slightly more beige in tone and has a more varied color shimmer, whereas Saaya is a true cantaloupe.  They are definitely close, not sure the differences would be that evident on the nail.  I've yet to try Karen, however.  Karen is on the left and Saaya on the right.


Thanks for this! I like peachy colors enough that I'm happy to have both even with the very slight difference.

My box is out for delivery today!  Can't wait to see everything in person.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 5, 2014)

Still waiting on a shipping notice for my May box...


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 5, 2014)

May Secret Store Soda Shop spoiler!



Spoiler



Surprise #2: Raegan, Clara, Abbie, and Forget-Me-Not Seeds


----------



## chelsealady (May 5, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> May Secret Store Soda Shop spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How many of those extras do they have hanging around? Wouldn't they go bad after a while?


----------



## Lolo22 (May 5, 2014)

Couple of years at least, depending how they're stored. I soak older ones sometimes just to be sure.


----------



## keewee10 (May 5, 2014)

After I broke my brush trying to swap it out, I found this...

http://m.imgur.com/a/0eIBy

Works like a charm!


----------



## hrhvittoria (May 5, 2014)

keewee10 said:


> After I broke my brush trying to swap it out, I found this...
> 
> http://m.imgur.com/a/0eIBy
> 
> Works like a charm!


Nice trick, thanks for sharing!

And the plie wand was so, so helpful for doing my toes, holy balls.

Unfortunately, my Laree, as gorgeous as it is, is thick and goopy as dicks. I ended up removing it/my mani maybe two or three hours after I did it because even with a quick dry top coat it still hadn't ~set and was just bleh. I'm hoping it was just because I wasn't applying it thinly enough...but the polish is seriously so. freaking. thick. Sigh.


----------



## Flowerfish (May 6, 2014)

I received my May upgrade on Saturday and I am loving the colors 




Yesterday I did a mani with Ramona and a pedi with Jules. I love both of these colors, they're so pretty. However... Ramona is so thick and gloopy that it's practically unusable. I'm going to add polish thinner to it, but I just don't feel like I should have to add thinner to a brand new polish, but it is what it is I suppose.

Aside from that issue I am loving this collection, this was my first ever upgrade in almost a year. I haven't tried the wand or creativity kit yet but I'm excited for that too 

Oh and here's a pic of everything (I just loved this collection so much I couldn't stop photographing it LOL).


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 6, 2014)

Flowerfish said:


> I received my May upgrade on Saturday and I am loving the colors  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's almost exactly what I ordered! Mine will be delivered Wednesday, I'm so excited now! Love your photos!


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 6, 2014)

Flowerfish said:


> I received my May upgrade on Saturday and I am loving the colors  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pictures! It looks so great! I got the same stuff. I can't wait to see it in person!

And that cracked me up... sometimes I feel like the best part of buying new stuff is just staring at it and admiring my purchases. And sometimes when I get a lot of stuff, I get so excited to lay it all out on my bed and see all my new stuff at the same time.


----------



## LisaD123 (May 6, 2014)

I am sooooo mad I still haven't got my May Maven box- my trackign still hasn't updated either since April 28! I have called Julep three times and they keep saying oh it's fine, it shipped- USPS doesn't update regularly call tomorrow- I am soo MAD! Second issue with stupid shipping I am so annoyed!!!!!


----------



## Andi B (May 6, 2014)

Flowerfish said:


> I received my May upgrade on Saturday and I am loving the colors  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I totally agree about Ramona! Fortunately, that's the only one I'm having trouble with so far.  This week, I have worn Maddy and Paulette, and each one has lasted for several days with minimal wear...and I usually end up with major peeling by the end of day one!

I do think the plie wand is helping a lot when I use it with my dominant hand (right hand).  I don't have to clean up my left hand at all any more, and I'm usually pretty messy!  However, I'm still trying to find a comfortable position for my non-dominant left hand, so my right hand isn't looking any better yet!  I'll just have to keep practicing.

BTW, I talked to someone at Julep yesterday about not receiving the 3 It Girl polishes in the upgrade box I got last Saturday. He said that they had to send some of the crowdfunders' upgrade boxes out in three stages due to stock issues...has anyone else had this problem or had them tell you this?  It sure would have been nice to get an email!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (May 6, 2014)

hrhvittoria said:


> Nice trick, thanks for sharing!
> 
> And the plie wand was so, so helpful for doing my toes, holy balls.
> 
> Unfortunately, my Laree, as gorgeous as it is, is thick and goopy as dicks. I ended up removing it/my mani maybe two or three hours after I did it because even with a quick dry top coat it still hadn't ~set and was just bleh. I'm hoping it was just because I wasn't applying it thinly enough...but the polish is seriously so. freaking. thick. Sigh.


Agree about Laree, it's like pea soup.  I'll had some polish thinner to it next time.  I do like the color a lot!


----------



## disconik (May 6, 2014)

hrhvittoria said:


> Nice trick, thanks for sharing!
> 
> And the plie wand was so, so helpful for doing my toes, holy balls.
> 
> *Unfortunately, my Laree, as gorgeous as it is, is thick and goopy as dicks*. I ended up removing it/my mani maybe two or three hours after I did it because even with a quick dry top coat it still hadn't ~set and was just bleh. I'm hoping it was just because I wasn't applying it thinly enough...but the polish is seriously so. freaking. thick. Sigh.


This caught me off guard and my coffee almost came out of my nose .  Freaking hilarious.


----------



## Lolo22 (May 6, 2014)

Flowerfish said:


> I received my May upgrade on Saturday and I am loving the colors  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my god, how puuurdy! For me, this has been one of the most cohesive collections I've seen lately.  It all goes so beautifully together!


----------



## RedBadger (May 6, 2014)

vislis said:


> I am sooooo mad I still haven't got my May Maven box- my trackign still hasn't updated either since April 28! I have called Julep three times and they keep saying oh it's fine, it shipped- USPS doesn't update regularly call tomorrow- I am soo MAD! Second issue with stupid shipping I am so annoyed!!!!!


I'm in the same boat  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm not mad anymore; this happens to me every month.  Last month I got the shipping notification as the mailman was dropping it off at my door.


----------



## Meggpi (May 6, 2014)

Saaya, xposted from the Nail polish you are wearing right now thread...

Formula wasn't fantastic, thick but still took several coats to cover my nail line.  Did dry well and I like it overall, even if it is super unflattering on my skin tone.


----------



## LisaD123 (May 6, 2014)

RedBadger said:


> I'm in the same boat  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I'm not mad anymore; this happens to me every month.  Last month I got the shipping notification as the mailman was dropping it off at my door.


I am mad because they give me the run around- just tell me straight up 'lady, your order didn't ship yet, hasn't shipped yet and it might ship sometime this month' - then I get emails from Julep asking me how I like my wand thing! WHAT- I don't even have it yet. I know it's a generated email to every Maven- but still. I mean you give me a tracking number I should be able to view movement- but no nothing from the date it was created. 04/28/14! UGH


----------



## RedBadger (May 6, 2014)

vislis said:


> I am mad because they give me the run around- just tell me straight up 'lady, your order didn't ship yet, hasn't shipped yet and it might ship sometime this month' - then I get emails from Julep asking me how I like my wand thing! WHAT- I don't even have it yet. I know it's a generated email to every Maven- but still. I mean you give me a tracking number I should be able to view movement- but no nothing from the date it was created. 04/28/14! UGH


That sucks.  I would be mad, too.


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 6, 2014)

The rest of the Secret Store Soda Shop Surprise spoilers:



Spoiler



Surprise #1: Olivia, Karen, Sunny

Surprise #3: Annette, Cassie, Buff Lip Scrub


----------



## rainpetal (May 6, 2014)

I noticed some of you got some thick, goopy polishes.  Have any of you found Jeanne to be bad?  Mine is thick and goopy but also ends up being streaky.  I'm trying to decide if I should complain or not.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 6, 2014)

Got this back today:



> Hi Mandi,
> 
> Thank you for following up. We sincerely apologize for any frustration.
> 
> ...


I don't even know what to say. I'm just really sad because I want to try out the colors and wand like everyone else.


----------



## LisaD123 (May 6, 2014)

mandithomas89 said:


> Got this back today:
> 
> I don't even know what to say. I'm just really sad because I want to try out the colors and wand like everyone else.


I don't even have the wand with mine- yet here I wait! UGH - my orders from the secert store will deliver today but my May box is still sitting since 04/28!


----------



## Spydar (May 6, 2014)

mandithomas89 said:


> Got this back today:
> 
> I don't even know what to say. I'm just really sad because I want to try out the colors and wand like everyone else.


Uggggggg! Mine didn't process on first round either. I so feel your pain! I'm sad too.

I feel like maybe Julep didn't really anticipate that this many people would order the wands based on how the initial reaction was on Facebook and the subsequent raging. However, at the same time, didn't they hit their initial crowd fund goal in like 24 hours? So surely that was an indicator of popularity?


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 6, 2014)

Spydar said:


> Uggggggg! Mine didn't process on first round either. I so feel your pain! I'm sad too.
> 
> I feel like maybe Julep didn't really anticipate that this many people would order the wands based on how the initial reaction was on Facebook and the subsequent raging. However, at the same time, didn't they hit their initial crowd fund goal in like 24 hours? So surely that was an indicator of popularity?


Ahhh sorry. This sucks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just feel like if the wand is the problem, why can't they at least ship our polish? They didn't bill me the first day, but they still did on Wednesday of last week. So if they don't ship til next week like they mentioned, say Monday, that's a week and a half after they processed payment. Not to mention, only 8 days before the next window opens that they're shipping it... who knows how many days until the window it would be by the time it was actually received.


----------



## Spydar (May 6, 2014)

mandithomas89 said:


> Ahhh sorry. This sucks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just feel like if the wand is the problem, why can't they at least ship our polish? They didn't bill me the first day, but they still did on Wednesday of last week. So if they don't ship til next week like they mentioned, say Monday, that's a week and a half after they processed payment. Not to mention, only 8 days before the next window opens that they're shipping it... who knows how many days until the window it would be by the time it was actually received.


They billed me the 28th! I actually went ahead and emailed them. Maybe I can get some Jules out of it lol.


----------



## itsoliviaaah (May 6, 2014)

mandithomas89 said:


> Got this back today:
> 
> I don't even know what to say. I'm just really sad because I want to try out the colors and wand like everyone else.


I feel ya girl. I spoke with Kristen the CS rep today &amp; she apologized profusely &amp; said that they're going to get the maven boxes shipped out to us by the end of the week--no later.

I didn't ask why, mainly cuz I didn't wanna hear an answer like the one you got.

I really like Kristen though. She answers my calls a lot, &amp; she's possibly the only rep I trust at this point.

Which box are you waiting on?


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 6, 2014)

itsoliviaaah said:


> I feel ya girl. I spoke with Kristen the CS rep today &amp; she apologized profusely &amp; said that they're going to get the maven boxes shipped out to us by the end of the week--no later.
> 
> I didn't ask why, mainly cuz I didn't wanna hear an answer like the one you got.
> 
> ...


I'm waiting on the complete upgrade. Which one are you waiting on?

Yeah, the rep I just spoke to said that any that were billed the 27th will be send out this week at the latest. Any that were billed the 28th/29th (that would be me) will be sent out next week. She was really nice though. I asked about how the next window would be opening within a few days of me receiving my box I and she said that if I don't want to get it, I can just call and skip. Then she said since I had already had a referral (literally me referring myself last week so I could get another intro box) 750 points would be enough to put me at a free box, so she just gave me 750 points. She said that way I have the option of getting a free box for June or if I don't want it, I can call and skip.

ETA Really all I want is to have my box sent out to me this week, but since that is apparently not possible and my box will be shipped next week no matter what, the points are better than nothing.


----------



## Lolo22 (May 6, 2014)

Got my box yesterday and omg I think these are some of my favorite colors in my collection. The formulas for these 2 colors were seriously perfect, close to 1 coaters.


----------



## Flowerfish (May 6, 2014)

Gah, I'm annoyed at myself right now.  I received my Secret Store order today for a duo with Dianna and Winona.  In my mind I had mistakenly thought Diana was Denver which is what I had actually wanted.  I like Dianna but I already have it so I'll give it to a friend.  Now it's like I paid $10 for Winona in the Secret Store  

This time I have no one to blame but my silly self! :blush:


----------



## Flowerfish (May 6, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Got my box yesterday and omg I think these are some of my favorite colors in my collection. The formulas for these 2 colors were seriously perfect, close to 1 coaters.
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Love it :wub:    What is that gorgeous purple color?


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 6, 2014)

Julep was offering Denver for $4.99 as an add-on today. I used the 50% off code from one of my intro boxes and got Tatum, Goldie, Missy, Denver, Nail Therapy, the cuticle vanisher, and an emery board all for $23.39! Not bad!


----------



## normajean2008 (May 7, 2014)

Flowerfish said:


> Love it :wub:    What is that gorgeous purple color?


That is the new purple from May's box, Paulette.


----------



## lorez88 (May 7, 2014)

I received my Secret Store purchase today! YAY! My purchases are on the right and the Mother's Day minis are on the left. I got the Shenae and Bunny polishes, Daring and Charming glosses, and black liner. I really just needed a liner brush so everything else was just me unnecessarily throwing money at Julep, but I'm still happy.


----------



## Lolo22 (May 7, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> That is the new purple from May's box, Paulette.


Yep!
I think it's so strange that they have had a few gold shimmer flops because the gold shimmer in these is everything it should be  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skylite (May 7, 2014)

mandithomas89 said:


> Got this back today:
> 
> I don't even know what to say. I'm just really sad because I want to try out the colors and wand like everyone else.


My payment processed on the 28th and I still haven't gotten my shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I guess I'll have to live vicariously through everyone else until I do.

I really just wanted to try the wand.


----------



## LisaD123 (May 7, 2014)

So I finally got Julep to admit that my box still hasn't really "shipped"- everyone other person I spoke to said "oh, yeah it shipped- USPS just doesn't track well, blah, blah- so this Nell person @ Julep  was honest and straight up. Which if they would have done that like a week ago I would have been ok with that. *back story- I order a complete collection like three months ago. It was pretty expensive and I had tracking- it made it all the way to the state I live in but got lost between DHL and USPS, needless to say Julep sent me a new order but it took twice as long. So I make sure I track my orders.

From Julep:

Thank you for reaching out to us. We sincerely apologize, we have experienced a delay in shipment for May Maven boxes. Your May Maven box is currently in Pre-shipment. This tracking information will update by the end of the week.


----------



## Flowerfish (May 7, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> That is the new purple from May's box, Paulette.


  


Lolo22 said:


> Yep!
> 
> I think it's so strange that they have had a few gold shimmer flops because the gold shimmer in these is everything it should be  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


OK so I haven't actually tried Paulette yet, but in the bottle mine does not look like that, I thought it must have been a different color. So pretty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RedBadger (May 7, 2014)

I got this email last night:

Please accept our apologies for this month's shipping delay-we're working very hard to get your May Maven order out the door. To ensure your box and add-ons get to you as fast as possible, we'll send your box via USPS in the next 2-7 business days. You will receive a shipment confirmation as soon as it's on the way. Thanks for your patience and we hope you enjoy the Fresh Twist collection.

ARRRGGHHH!!! The next 2-7 business days?  So it might not even ship out until May 15? So the June window could very well open before I get my May box?

It really pisses me off that this is probably still (barely?) legal.  When I order something from Amazon, whether a pre-order or out of stock, I don't get charged until it actually ships.  That Julep is a subscription service and can charge me 2-3 WEEKS before shipping for items that are not in stock...ugh! I have no words  :angry:   

Totally cashing in my Jules for June and then calling it quits.

Also, I looked up Julep on the Better Business Bureau, and they have an F rating. 75 complaints filed against them in the past 3 years.  Compare that to Birchbox: A- rating, 10 complaints in the last 3 years.


----------



## Flowerfish (May 7, 2014)

mandithomas89 said:


> Julep was offering Denver for $4.99 as an add-on today. I used the 50% off code from one of my intro boxes and got Tatum, Goldie, Missy, Denver, Nail Therapy, the cuticle vanisher, and an emery board all for $23.39! Not bad!


Thank you for mentioning Denver being an add on. I just went back and picked it up. Too bad I didn't realize my error on Monday when I placed an order since I just had to place another order to get it. I think I've finally hit the point where I need to log my Julep polishes on a spreadsheet, It's become difficult to keep track of what I have and don't have.


----------



## Lolo22 (May 7, 2014)

Flowerfish said:


> OK so I haven't actually tried Paulette yet, but in the bottle mine does not look like that, I thought it must have been a different color. So pretty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


No, you're right it looks a little brighter in the picture that it is.  I hate to take photos at night but it was so pretty I couldn't wait  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I took another this morning and posted in the Nail Polish you're Wearing thread but it's cloudy today so it's still not quite right.  You will love it though! So soo pretty and goes on like butter.  A nice change from a few of the polishes we've had recently.


----------



## disconik (May 7, 2014)

rainpetal said:


> I noticed some of you got some thick, goopy polishes.  Have any of you found Jeanne to be bad?  Mine is thick and goopy but also ends up being streaky.  I'm trying to decide if I should complain or not.



One thing to remember is that pastels, regardless of the brand, are either slightly goopy or REALLY thin.  The streakiness comes from the pigment not being as strong. 

I use a base coast with a slight milkiness to it like essie ridge filling or grow faster. Pastel cremes are pretty much NEVER one coaters, so make your first coat kind of thin.  Yes, it's going to be streaky.  Let that dry pretty well and then do your second coat a little thicker than the first.  As long as you didn't leave any bald spots on the first coat, it should even out fairly well.  If you feel like you need a 3rd coat, make it really thin or your nails are never going to fully cure.  Once you apply your top coat, it should level everything out.

I hope this helps!  Also, I used jeanne last night in a quick and dirty mani:




I used the essie grow faster base coat, two coats of jeanne and actually got too tired to deal with a top coat after i did the striping tape disaster  with iona on my index finger.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 7, 2014)

disconik said:


> One thing to remember is that pastels, regardless of the brand, are either slightly goopy or REALLY thin.  The streakiness comes from the pigment not being as strong.
> 
> I use a base coast with a slight milkiness to it like essie ridge filling or grow faster. Pastel cremes are pretty much NEVER one coaters, so make your first coat kind of thin.  Yes, it's going to be streaky.  Let that dry pretty well and then do your second coat a little thicker than the first.  As long as you didn't leave any bald spots on the first coat, it should even out fairly well.  If you feel like you need a 3rd coat, make it really thin or your nails are never going to fully cure.  Once you apply your top coat, it should level everything out.
> 
> ...


That looks awesome! Btw your "quick and dirty" is about ten times better than my "being careful and trying really hard" haha.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 7, 2014)

Also, wow Iona is a dark blue? I totally thought it was purple from how Julep showed it. Kind of like I also thought Paulette was more pink than purple.


----------



## Lumaday (May 7, 2014)

All the colors look very pretty this month and I love the manis you all have been posting - almost kinda sad I skipped!  So glad to hear the formula has gotten better on these polishes.  Maybe I won't cancel yet after all, I will wait to see how the next boxes colors are.


----------



## disconik (May 7, 2014)

mandithomas89 said:


> Also, wow Iona is a dark blue? I totally thought it was purple from how Julep showed it. Kind of like I also thought Paulette was more pink than purple.



It's definitely a nice violet color.  Purples just have a tendency to photograph bluer.


----------



## disconik (May 7, 2014)

And I totally used the plie with the Jeanne application last night.  As much as I was skeptical about it... I'm starting to actually love it.  lol


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 7, 2014)

Flowerfish said:


> Thank you for mentioning Denver being an add on. I just went back and picked it up. Too bad I didn't realize my error on Monday when I placed an order since I just had to place another order to get it. I think I've finally hit the point where I need to *log my Julep polishes on a spreadsheet*, It's become difficult to keep track of what I have and don't have.


Speaking of spreadsheets with all Julep colors, I made one! It's got names, where they were from, descriptions and photos, and a handy checklist on the side. Beware it's a very large file and computer download is best. You can download as a Numbers file, Excel doc, or PDF. Enjoy everyone!

https://www.icloud.com/iw/#numbers/BAI-0lDcg8Pr7SBxkcCBJFTLx9eC7UTfNkGF/Julep_Full_List_Colors


----------



## disconik (May 7, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Speaking of spreadsheets with all Julep colors, I made one! It's got names, where they were from, descriptions and photos, and a handy checklist on the side. Beware it's a very large file and computer download is best. You can download as a Numbers file, Excel doc, or PDF. Enjoy everyone!
> 
> https://www.icloud.com/iw/#numbers/BAI-0lDcg8Pr7SBxkcCBJFTLx9eC7UTfNkGF/Julep_Full_List_Colors


You are awesome!


----------



## caspad (May 7, 2014)

I called Julep. My card was processed on April 27th. I haven't received any shipping info.

The customer service person told me that since my box was in the first round of payments, she doesn't have shipping info that she can access. But that they hope to have all the boxes shipped by Friday.
If I was billed in the first round, why haven't I shipped by now?
Since her answer sounded fishy, I was bold and I asked for some Jules or a compensation on the delay. She said she can't do anything like that but she'll make sure to bring up the shipping delays in the meeting about this month's box. 

Sigh.


----------



## Sun8shin3 (May 7, 2014)

If you used Perk10 when they sent it before in March then you can't use it now (even though they sent it again).  Kind of a bummer.  Just wanted to let you know in case you try.

 Iona is just a tiny touch lighter than Olivia.  It the same blue-purple indigo color - Iona just looks like they added the tiniest touch of white.   

Disconick - Your nails look great to me.  Once you get your top coat on there they will be perfect.  I would be thrilled if my nail art turned out like that.

Zoya has another promo - spend $30 and get a $20 set of mini color lock systme (zoya mini is the same size as a julep fullsize) for free Code is ESSENTIALS


----------



## Rachel S (May 7, 2014)

Sun8shin3 said:


> If you used Perk10 when they sent it before in March then you can't use it now (even though they sent it again).  Kind of a bummer.  Just wanted to let you know in case you try.
> 
> *Iona is just a tiny touch lighter than Olivia*.  It the same blue-purple indigo color - Iona just looks like they added the tiniest touch of white.
> 
> ...


Did you mean to say Octavia? Because I was actually thinking it looks A LOT like Octavia! I also learned the hard (and disappointing) way that if you used any of the PERK codes last month, you cannot use them again this month. Even though they sent them out again. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Sun8shin3 (May 7, 2014)

Yes - thank you I meant Octavia.  I haven't tried them next to each other on the hand just looked at them next to each other in the bottle.  They are almost exactly the same.

Agree on the sale codes too  B) - that's my my $ will probably go to Zoya this month if I get polish.  I have been doing maven since July last year but I am getting bored and I think that Julep is over priced and that the quality is too spotty. I have enough Jules for a free box so I guess I will see what is up and then I am going to hang back. 

 I also want some of these polishes - http://superblacklacquers.com/collections/super-black-lacquers they have a holo topcoat that looks pretty fun.


----------



## lorez88 (May 7, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Speaking of spreadsheets with all Julep colors, I made one! It's got names, where they were from, descriptions and photos, and a handy checklist on the side. Beware it's a very large file and computer download is best. You can download as a Numbers file, Excel doc, or PDF. Enjoy everyone!
> 
> https://www.icloud.com/iw/#numbers/BAI-0lDcg8Pr7SBxkcCBJFTLx9eC7UTfNkGF/Julep_Full_List_Colors


I was so excited when I saw this on my phone and all I could think of was getting home to look at it on my computer. You are amazing!


----------



## ivorwenlindorie (May 7, 2014)

RedBadger said:


> I got this email last night:
> 
> Please accept our apologies for this month's shipping delay-we're working very hard to get your May Maven order out the door. To ensure your box and add-ons get to you as fast as possible, we'll send your box via USPS in the next 2-7 business days. You will receive a shipment confirmation as soon as it's on the way. Thanks for your patience and we hope you enjoy the Fresh Twist collection.
> 
> ...


I was just looking at the BBB, and I freaked out about their rating. That is really bad. I'm in the same group as you, I have so many Jules, but I'm cashing out too. My box hasn't shipped yet either.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 7, 2014)

Got my secret store order and I think I had a slight variation in my mother's day mini set. I had to run to work so I didn't get to look at it but I brought the polishes with me so I can redo my nails while I'm here. I got the hand cream and scrub, 2 lip glosses, 2 freedom polymer topcoats, eyeliner in a pretty metallic greenish color and polishes in Ivy and Malia. I love it. My 50% off order from yesterday shipped and will be here Tues-Thurs next week. So if my maven box ships out Monday, it probably won't be here until the week the next window opens.


----------



## Flowerfish (May 7, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> No, you're right it looks a little brighter in the picture that it is.  I hate to take photos at night but it was so pretty I couldn't wait  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I took another this morning and posted in the Nail Polish you're Wearing thread but it's cloudy today so it's still not quite right.  You will love it though! So soo pretty and goes on like butter.  A nice change from a few of the polishes we've had recently.


It looks so pretty, initially I thought it might have been Kayla from last month.  I'm gunna go check out your pic from this morning on the other thread now   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Kelly Silva said:


> Speaking of spreadsheets with all Julep colors, I made one! It's got names, where they were from, descriptions and photos, and a handy checklist on the side. Beware it's a very large file and computer download is best. You can download as a Numbers file, Excel doc, or PDF. Enjoy everyone!
> 
> https://www.icloud.com/iw/#numbers/BAI-0lDcg8Pr7SBxkcCBJFTLx9eC7UTfNkGF/Julep_Full_List_Colors


Girl your spreadsheet is awesome, this is totally what I had in mind when I wrote about needing to make one!


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 8, 2014)

Golden Ticket Mystery Boxes now available

http://www.julep.com/catalogsearch/result/?order=relevance&amp;dir=desc&amp;q=mystery


----------



## skyflower (May 8, 2014)

Ack! I've been burned too many times by mystery boxes but I keep getting tempted. Must resist. Must remember america...


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 8, 2014)

Too bad the promo they sent out today doesn't work for mystery boxes otherwise I'd consider it.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (May 8, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Speaking of spreadsheets with all Julep colors, I made one! It's got names, where they were from, descriptions and photos, and a handy checklist on the side. Beware it's a very large file and computer download is best. You can download as a Numbers file, Excel doc, or PDF. Enjoy everyone!
> 
> https://www.icloud.com/iw/#numbers/BAI-0lDcg8Pr7SBxkcCBJFTLx9eC7UTfNkGF/Julep_Full_List_Colors


I'm on firefox, and I got a popup saying it's not compatible with... with the website? Also it's asking me to sign in. Do I need to create an account in order to see this, or am I missing something obvious?


----------



## Lolo22 (May 8, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Golden Ticket Mystery Boxes now available
> 
> http://www.julep.com/catalogsearch/result/?order=relevance&amp;dir=desc&amp;q=mystery


Weird, no theme or hint at all just a chance at a prize. Definitely not enough to go for it.
Eta: though, they added on Facebook that "all polishes and products in these are new to mystery boxes this year." So I guess there's that. Could be some newer stuff.


----------



## Andi B (May 8, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Weird, no theme or hint at all just a chance at a prize. Definitely not enough to go for it.


Agreed.  I'll wait for spoilers, and if it's sold out, it wasn't meant to be!


----------



## jacquienthebox (May 8, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Agreed.  I'll wait for spoilers, and if it's sold out, it wasn't meant to be!


I'll wait for spoilers too.  I don't find enticing to find a golden ticket to name a polish after me... I wrote them in fb... If I want a polish named after me I put a sticker on it and call it "the Jacquie"... what I want from a mystery box is good value, cohesive and relevant products for the season!


----------



## Andi B (May 8, 2014)

jacquienthebox said:


> I'll wait for spoilers too.  I don't find enticing to find a golden ticket to name a polish after me... I wrote them in fb... If I want a polish named after me I put a sticker on it and call it "the Jacquie"... what I want from a mystery box is good value, cohesive and relevant products for the season!


There's already a polish named after me anyway (Andrea...okay, maybe not named after me in particular, but anyway...), but it would be kinda cool to have one named "Andi B" since that has been my family nickname forever.


----------



## DragonChick (May 8, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Speaking of spreadsheets with all Julep colors, I made one! It's got names, where they were from, descriptions and photos, and a handy checklist on the side. Beware it's a very large file and computer download is best. You can download as a Numbers file, Excel doc, or PDF. Enjoy everyone!
> 
> https://www.icloud.com/iw/#numbers/BAI-0lDcg8Pr7SBxkcCBJFTLx9eC7UTfNkGF/Julep_Full_List_Colors


I'm using Firefox as well and can't get past "loading" after I click on the popup that says Firefox is incompatible. =/ 20 minutes later it still says loading.



Sun8shin3 said:


> Yes - thank you I meant Octavia.  I haven't tried them next to each other on the hand just looked at them next to each other in the bottle.  They are almost exactly the same.


Wow... I totally called that one.


----------



## eas00 (May 8, 2014)

Just out of curiosity when do the Jules show up each month on your account. I've never noticed when they show up for taking a monthly box.


----------



## LisaD123 (May 8, 2014)

mandithomas89 said:


> Too bad the promo they sent out today doesn't work for mystery boxes otherwise I'd consider it.


Does anyone have a promo code?


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 8, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> I'm on firefox, and I got a popup saying it's not compatible with... with the website? Also it's asking me to sign in. Do I need to create an account in order to see this, or am I missing something obvious?





DragonChick said:


> I'm using Firefox as well and can't get past "loading" after I click on the popup that says Firefox is incompatible. =/ 20 minutes later it still says loading.


Let me try to get that worked out for you ladies and I'll get back to you on a solution.


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 8, 2014)

vislis said:


> Does anyone have a promo code?


Promo codes don't work on the mystery boxes unfortunately.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 8, 2014)

eas00 said:


> Just out of curiosity when do the Jules show up each month on your account. I've never noticed when they show up for taking a monthly box.


I'm wondering the same thing.



vislis said:


> Does anyone have a promo code?


This one's from My Subscription Addiction:



> COUPON: Add a nail polish of your choice to your cart, then apply coupon code PERK2FOR1 to get the polish free with your mystery box purchase!


----------



## LisaD123 (May 8, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Promo codes don't work on the mystery boxes unfortunately.


Not purchasing a mystery box- just some polishes.


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 8, 2014)

vislis said:


> Not purchasing a mystery box- just some polishes.


Ahh well then, PERK30 for 30% off entire order, PERK10 for $10 off $20+, or PERK2FOR1 for $11.20 off $22.40+.


----------



## LisaD123 (May 8, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Ahh well then, PERK30 for 30% off entire order, PERK10 for $10 off $20+, or PERK2FOR1 for $11.20 off $22.40+


Thanks! using up my jules and use a coupon because I think I am going to take a break from Julep.


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 8, 2014)

@@TooMuchElectric @@DragonChick Ok I figured out how to get the spreadsheet working in Firefox. I got the Compatible popup, just click ok. Then when it asks to sign in, refresh the page. That should do it. That worked for me at least. The website is in Beta right now, so there are still some kinks but I got it to view just fine in Firefox. It still does take a minute or two to load. Then click the down arrow on the top right to choose what format you want the download.


----------



## Rachel S (May 8, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Promo codes don't work on the mystery boxes unfortunately.


You can use the PERK2FOR1 code with the mystery box as long as you have one full priced polish in your cart... But it basically just makes the full price polish free and you're still paying $24.99 for the mystery box.


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 8, 2014)

Rachel S said:


> You can use the PERK2FOR1 code with the mystery box as long as you have one full priced polish in your cart... But it basically just makes the full price polish free and you're still paying $24.99 for the mystery box.


If I were going to buy one that's not a bad deal, at least then you know you'll like at least one of the polishes you get!  :rotfl:


----------



## DragonChick (May 8, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> @@TooMuchElectric @@DragonChick Ok I figured out how to get the spreadsheet working in Firefox. I got the Compatible popup, just click ok. Then when it asks to sign in, refresh the page. That should do it. That worked for me at least. The website is in Beta right now, so there are still some kinks but I got it to view just fine in Firefox. It still does take a minute or two to load. Then click the down arrow on the top right to choose what format you want the download.


I don't even get to where it asks to sign in, just says loading after clicking on the compatibility popup. I'm using the current version of Firefox, so I don't know why it's not loading for me.


----------



## pokee (May 9, 2014)

Thanks sooooooooooooo much to the gal who posted the list of Julep colors.  I had some trouble with the weirdo Apple thingy, but I did manage to get it loaded on my PC and download it to an Excel file.  Lost the great photos in the conversion - but it is an impressive catalog of Julep colors!  It's my new quick reference guide, where I'll check off the colors I have and store it on my phone so no matter where I am, I always know what colors I have in my massive collection at home!  Great for those of us that have bad memories!!!  If anyone wants the Excel file, PM me and I will send it to you as an attachment.  I can't seem to attach it here in the forum.


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 9, 2014)

pokee said:


> Thanks sooooooooooooo much to the gal who posted the list of Julep colors.  I had some trouble with the weirdo Apple thingy, but I did manage to get it loaded on my PC and download it to an Excel file.  Lost the great photos in the conversion - but it is an impressive catalog of Julep colors!  It's my new quick reference guide, where I'll check off the colors I have and store it on my phone so no matter where I am, I always know what colors I have in my massive collection at home!  Great for those of us that have bad memories!!!  If anyone wants the Excel file, PM me and I will send it to you as an attachment.  I can't seem to attach it here in the forum.


You are welcome! I just don't care for Google docs, so I could have done that and made it more accessible but hated using it myself, so I figured I'd use Numbers and then when finishing it up wondered if I would be able to share it that way. It seems to work for most, the other thing is I am continually updating it, so bookmark it and whenever I add new colors they'll show up immediately. I'm sorry the photos got lost! Maybe try a PDF download?


----------



## Jennifer Stull (May 9, 2014)

I really want to get this mystery box, but I have been burned so many times by julep mystery boxes lately.


----------



## yunii (May 9, 2014)

jstull said:


> I really want to get this mystery box, but I have been burned so many times by julep mystery boxes lately.


I have the same feeling regard mystery box. There are so many dups and the value isn't as good as before.


----------



## disconik (May 9, 2014)

OT - I was doing my occasionally  "polish shaking" where i go through and try to keep formulas mixed up and i was working on my julep collection.  I was shaking Drew and this happened:






I called julep today and they're sending me a replacement bottle.  You can see some of the splatter on bottle in the background.  That's after I'd picked them up off the floor.  I also had to clean the polish out of my carpet.  Soooo fun.


----------



## CurlyTails (May 9, 2014)

I received my secret store order today, and the May birthstone color is stunning! I can't wait to try it out this weekend.


----------



## autopilot (May 10, 2014)

My May Maven box just arrived in Canada... On the West coast.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'll be lucky to get it by Friday.


----------



## yunii (May 10, 2014)

autopilot said:


> My May Maven box just arrived in Canada... On the West coast.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I'll be lucky to get it by Friday.


Wow, I got mine last week in Toronto.


----------



## autopilot (May 10, 2014)

yunii said:


> Wow, I got mine last week in Toronto.


Did you crowd fund? I did not, and have add-ons.

Looking for the key difference, other than the usual postal system vagaries...


----------



## RedBadger (May 11, 2014)

Wow, May 11th, and still no sign of my box...................


----------



## Spydar (May 11, 2014)

So still no tracking, still no box. Sigh.


----------



## yunii (May 11, 2014)

autopilot said:


> Did you crowd fund? I did not, and have add-ons.
> 
> Looking for the key difference, other than the usual postal system vagaries...


Yes. I did crowd fund


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 12, 2014)

I started the June thread, I couldn't believe no one had done one yet! There's just over a week until reveal day!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132159-spoilers-julep-june-2014/


----------



## Vikki120306 (May 12, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I started the June thread, I couldn't believe no one had done one yet! There's just over a week until reveal day!
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132159-spoilers-julep-june-2014/


Thanks for that!  I think people are still a bit weary of this new format... I feel like the activity on a lot of the topics I follow has gone down noticeably.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 12, 2014)

Here's hoping I get a shipping notice today.  

ETA I'm actually kind of over the May box at this point. I feel like I picked it out and ordered it so freaking long ago.


----------



## RedBadger (May 12, 2014)

mandithomas89 said:


> Here's hoping I get a shipping notice today.
> 
> ETA I'm actually kind of over the May box at this point. I feel like I picked it out and ordered it so freaking long ago.


Me, too.  This is ridiculous.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 12, 2014)

RedBadger said:


> Me, too.  This is ridiculous.


When I complained to customer service that I'd end up getting my box a few days before the next window opens (if I'm lucky) they said I'd be able to skip even though that's not usually an option for me. I'm kind of hoping there's nothing that I really want so I can skip. I don't want to give them my money or my jules. But if there's something I like, I'm not going to be able to resist even if I want to spite them.

edited for terrible punctuation


----------



## jennm149 (May 12, 2014)

I finally had a chance to use the Plie wand to paint my toenails over the weekend and OMG this thing is so terrific for this purpose. I couldn't get comfortable using it with my non-dominant hand to paint my fingernails, but I'm so excited to have finally found a way to keep my toes pretty!


----------



## Lolo22 (May 12, 2014)

So, I know there have been some posts over the last few months on Julep's formula but I just wanted to say that I am still wearing my same mani I posted and there is not a single chip in it, and super minimal tip wear.  Literally this weekend I was garnering for like 10 hours and I'm talking removing rock from our walkway and putting in a new garden from scratch.  I know they definitely have their misses but this is like the gold standard for polish in my book!


----------



## Lumaday (May 12, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> So, I know there have been some posts over the last few months on Julep's formula but I just wanted to say that I am still wearing my same mani I posted and there is not a single chip in it, and super minimal tip wear.  Literally this weekend I was garnering for like 10 hours and I'm talking removing rock from our walkway and putting in a new garden from scratch.  I know they definitely have their misses but this is like the gold standard for polish in my book!


Awe, good to know, I kinda wish I had gotten a box now.  I didn't because I was so unimpressed with the formulas from April.  I haven't even bothered to try any of the other ones (I did the Full Polish Upgrade) because I was so annoyed, although I'm sure I will eventually.  My giant Zoya order and OPI Brazil Collection have kept me busy the last few weeks.  Also, although April was supposed to be spring colors a lot of them actually seem much more summery to me so I've been saving them until it's hot and sunny out.  It's been rainy and cloudy where I live and bright pink, neon green, and hot orange are not on my horizon atm.


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 12, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> So, I know there have been some posts over the last few months on Julep's formula but I just wanted to say that I am still wearing my same mani I posted and there is not a single chip in it, and super minimal tip wear.  Literally this weekend I was garnering for like 10 hours and I'm talking removing rock from our walkway and putting in a new garden from scratch.  I know they definitely have their misses but this is like the gold standard for polish in my book!


Same for me, I'm wearing Jules and Ramona and I have had it on for 3 days, no top coat, no base coat, and there's only one tiny chip and that was just because I almost broke a tiny part of my nail from banging it against something. The polish cracked a little on the area, and I kind of picked it off. But otherwise, no other wear. Very impressed considering usually by this time I'd have giant chips in it.


----------



## Lolo22 (May 12, 2014)

prettylights said:


> Awe, good to know, I kinda wish I had gotten a box now. I didn't because I was so unimpressed with the formulas from April. I haven't even bothered to try any of the other ones (I did the Full Polish Upgrade) because I was so annoyed, although I'm sure I will eventually. My giant Zoya order and OPI Brazil Collection have kept me busy the last few weeks. Also, although April was supposed to be spring colors a lot of them actually seem much more summery to me so I've been saving them until it's hot and sunny out. It's been rainy and cloudy where I live and bright pink, neon green, and hot orange are not on my horizon atm.


I feel you! Flora was sooo awful and Felicia was disappointing too (formula wise)! That's what confuses me about julep sometimes, they have the gold standard and the crap standard and I'm not sure they understand the difference haha. I'm actually going to send them an email and tell them how great they are in case it matters to anyone there. I forget to send emails to subs about good things so I finally will  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
@kellysilva - Ramona is next on my list! I hope they keep it up!


----------



## caspad (May 13, 2014)

I agree about the wear of Julep polishes. I only have a few colors but I've gotten at least a full week of wear with no chips out of all of them. 

I just took off Ramona after 6 days. It wore well but it was awful to apply. Thick and streaky. I was sick of looking at my bad manicure.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 13, 2014)

None of my polishes seem to last long and so far the Freedom topcoat hasn't done a whole lot to help that either.


----------



## Lumaday (May 13, 2014)

mandithomas89 said:


> None of my polishes seem to last long and so far the Freedom topcoat hasn't done a whole lot to help that either.


The Freedom Top Coat is great at smoothing out bumps or dents but it really shrinks my polish and chips after a few days so I don't wear it too often.  I found Seche Vite top coat which has been a lifesaver.  You might also try the Orly Rubberized Base Coat - I had a lot of luck with that helping my manicures stay on for quite a while.  Now I use OPI Nail Envy Original or Maintenance as a base, 2-3 coats of polish, and a coat of Seche and my manicures stay on until I get bored with them with hardly any chips and minor tip wear.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 13, 2014)

prettylights said:


> The Freedom Top Coat is great at smoothing out bumps or dents but it really shrinks my polish and chips after a few days so I don't wear it too often.  I found Seche Vite top coat which has been a lifesaver.  You might also try the Orly Rubberized Base Coat - I had a lot of luck with that helping my manicures stay on for quite a while.  Now I use OPI Nail Envy Original or Maintenance as a base, 2-3 coats of polish, and a coat of Seche and my manicures stay on until I get bored with them with hardly any chips and minor tip wear.


Thank you!!!


----------



## button6004 (May 13, 2014)

I'm still waiting for a shipping notice.  I am sort of getting impatient.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 13, 2014)

button6004 said:


> I'm still waiting for a shipping notice.  I am sort of getting impatient.


Me too. When they told me last Monday that my stuff wouldn't be shipped out until this week, I was pretty upset, but I figured they'd at least be sent out as soon as the week started... and now it's Tuesday, 8 days later and nothing.


----------



## Spydar (May 13, 2014)

button6004 said:


> I'm still waiting for a shipping notice. I am sort of getting impatient.


Same. I finally received an email from them today saying that my box will ship this week, just like they said last week.


----------



## RedBadger (May 13, 2014)

I'm still waiting, too.  Boo, Julep  :angry:


----------



## Sun8shin3 (May 13, 2014)

really sorry to those that don't have their may boxes yet - that stinks


----------



## Padawan (May 13, 2014)

I got the same email last week that they would be mailed out via USPS within the next week. I thought that would be  yesterday at the latest. This is ridiculous. Even with USPS, if they don't mail it within the next three days, there's a good chance the June window will open and I still won't have my May box!


----------



## Spydar (May 13, 2014)

Yup. Hopefully this won't mean that June will be a disaster.


----------



## autopilot (May 13, 2014)

Padawan said:


> I got the same email last week that they would be mailed out via USPS within the next week. I thought that would be  yesterday at the latest. This is ridiculous. Even with USPS, if they don't mail it within the next three days, there's a good chance the June window will open and I still won't have my May box!


Jeez... What a colossal f*ck up by Julep this month...


----------



## itsoliviaaah (May 13, 2014)

RedBadger said:


> I'm still waiting, too.  Boo, Julep  :angry:





Sun8shin3 said:


> really sorry to those that don't have their may boxes yet - that stinks





autopilot said:


> Jeez... What a colossal f*ck up by Julep this month...


I'm so done with this month. I called today &amp; CS said my box should be sent out by Wednesday, even though it was supposed to be sent out by last Saturday.

This is the biggest turn off ever. I used to be so excited about being a Maven, now I just feel royally screwed over.

I'll be lucky if I even get it before the window for June opens up.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 14, 2014)

I called CS today and they said Wednesday is the last day May boxes will be sent out.

So over this. But i got another 750 jules. After they told me the shipping stuff, I asked to cancel the add-on of the Freedom to Go. I said that in the lengthy amount of time that had passed since I'd ordered it, I had made other purchases including the Mother's Day mystery box where I tried the top coat and didn't like it. Then they said it was too late because everything was already boxed (figured... but it was worth a shot) so she gave me 750 jules so I could get a polish I liked better.


----------



## button6004 (May 14, 2014)

mandithomas89 said:


> I called CS today and they said Wednesday is the last day May boxes will be sent out.
> 
> So over this. But i got another 750 jules. After they told me the shipping stuff, I asked to cancel the add-on of the Freedom to Go. I said that in the lengthy amount of time that had passed since I'd ordered it, I had made other purchases including the Mother's Day mystery box where I tried the top coat and didn't like it. Then they said it was too late because everything was already boxed (figured... but it was worth a shot) so she gave me 750 jules so I could get a polish I liked better.


That's curious. I called CS yesterday and was told it would be shipped by Friday. Which was different from what I was told Monday when I called and was told to expect a shipping notice by Tuesday morning.

I got 750 Jules too, which is nice, but still doesnt make up for the fact that I still have no clear answer on when my box will be here since you got a different answer than me. I asked what happened and she gave me a non-answer. "well, we sent an email about it." And I said "yes, and your email said I should have received a shipping notice by now, which I havent, but also didnt give any explanation for the hold-up."


----------



## Ashleigh Paige (May 14, 2014)

Maybe all 'y'all noticed this earlier, but I was browsing the retired colors looking for Maggie and I saw Rae is now listed as a retired color. Considering how rarely it was in stock in the first place when so many people wanted to get a bottle of it, am I wrong to think that's a dick move on Julep's part? It's not like they didn't know it would be a popular color. Things like that happen when you call something the color of 2014. There's probably business logic to their decision to make Rae available for mere days--maybe even just hours--over the course of about two months and then retire it, but it seems ridiculous to me.

Maybe I'm just extra grumpy because two of the polishes I put on last week turned out to be awful for me (Rosa refused to be cleaned up and came off in one semi-solid chip a week later while Billie Jean faded so much at the tips that it goes beyond tip wear), but Julep is really annoying me with moves like that.


----------



## autopilot (May 14, 2014)

I unexpectedly got my May Maven box today. The colours are all very pretty, although of course, Maddy does not resemble the Julep swatches IRL. I will have to compare with colours I have at home, but I think the previous remarks that it could be a dupe for Evie are spot-on.


----------



## autopilot (May 14, 2014)

Oh, and I used Jules for my May box and add-ons, yet I still received double Jules for taking the May box....


----------



## Padawan (May 14, 2014)

So I just got off the phone with customer service, and I swear I am thisclose to cancelling my Maven account. She swore that my box was ready to ship and that I should get a shipping notice today. But she implied that a delay in billing was also partially to blame, and that made me fume!

What happened is my card number was stolen, so I had to get a new card. It arrived two days after the Julep billing date, so I updated right away and they charged me the next day. So basically, there was a three day delay (which would have only been two if they had billed same day like most businesses do instead of next day). A three-day delay did NOT contribute to the fact that Julep has had my money for nearly three WEEKS now, and that I have been lied to TWICE about shipping. 

She just kept repeating "you should have your box in 2-4 business days" like it was some kind of mantra. She barely apologized and offered no new information, and didn't even offer to throw a few Jules my way like others have gotten. What a crock this whole thing is.


----------



## button6004 (May 14, 2014)

Padawan said:


> So I just got off the phone with customer service, and I swear I am thisclose to cancelling my Maven account. She swore that my box was ready to ship and that I should get a shipping notice today. But she implied that a delay in billing was also partially to blame, and that made me fume!
> 
> What happened is my card number was stolen, so I had to get a new card. It arrived two days after the Julep billing date, so I updated right away and they charged me the next day. So basically, there was a three day delay (which would have only been two if they had billed same day like most businesses do instead of next day). A three-day delay did NOT contribute to the fact that Julep has had my money for nearly three WEEKS now, and that I have been lied to TWICE about shipping.
> 
> She just kept repeating "you should have your box in 2-4 business days" like it was some kind of mantra. She barely apologized and offered no new information, and didn't even offer to throw a few Jules my way like others have gotten. What a crock this whole thing is.


See, this is similar to what happened to me.  I called Monday and was told my box would be going out Monday afternoon and I would receive my shipping notice by Tuesday morning and I could call back if I didnt.  So I did, and then it was "oh, well, nothing shipped yesterday or today, it wont ship until Wednesday or maybe even Friday." And I was like WAIT, WHAT?


----------



## RedBadger (May 14, 2014)

I just got off the phone with them. UGH! She said "I see your label has just been printed, so it should be going out to you in the next day or two."  I asked her to clarify that they are indeed using USPS 2-day, and she said "uh, yeah, sure.  You should have your box by Saturday at the latest."  No apology, no offer of jules/refund/etc.  The "I see you label was printed" means NOTHING to me.  It means "we haven't shipped your box yet."  They could have printed my label on 4/28 for all I care.  I want a tracking number, I want my box, I want an apology. They've had my money for almost 3 weeks now.

Sorry for the rant.  This,compared to my experience with Birchbox this morning (super apologetic about a 2 day delay,$20 in compensation, reasonable explanation) completely illustrates why Julep has an F with the BBB and Birchbox has an A.

Cashing in my Jules on June box and moving on.  I already signed up for the LAQA polish club, really looking forward to it!


----------



## yunii (May 14, 2014)

Padawan said:


> So I just got off the phone with customer service, and I swear I am thisclose to cancelling my Maven account. She swore that my box was ready to ship and that I should get a shipping notice today. But she implied that a delay in billing was also partially to blame, and that made me fume!
> 
> What happened is my card number was stolen, so I had to get a new card. It arrived two days after the Julep billing date, so I updated right away and they charged me the next day. So basically, there was a three day delay (which would have only been two if they had billed same day like most businesses do instead of next day). A three-day delay did NOT contribute to the fact that Julep has had my money for nearly three WEEKS now, and that I have been lied to TWICE about shipping.
> 
> She just kept repeating "you should have your box in 2-4 business days" like it was some kind of mantra. She barely apologized and offered no new information, and didn't even offer to throw a few Jules my way like others have gotten. What a crock this whole thing is.


Once they told me the box is shipped and end up never shipped. They end up refunding thst month's box.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 15, 2014)

FINALLY got a freaking shipping notice. It says it will be here Friday or Saturday.


----------



## itsoliviaaah (May 15, 2014)

Ashleigh Paige said:


> Maybe all 'y'all noticed this earlier, but I was browsing the retired colors looking for Maggie and I saw Rae is now listed as a retired color. Considering how rarely it was in stock in the first place when so many people wanted to get a bottle of it, am I wrong to think that's a dick move on Julep's part? It's not like they didn't know it would be a popular color. Things like that happen when you call something the color of 2014. There's probably business logic to their decision to make Rae available for mere days--maybe even just hours--over the course of about two months and then retire it, but it seems ridiculous to me.
> 
> Maybe I'm just extra grumpy because two of the polishes I put on last week turned out to be awful for me (Rosa refused to be cleaned up and came off in one semi-solid chip a week later while Billie Jean faded so much at the tips that it goes beyond tip wear), but Julep is really annoying me with moves like that.


I was never into Rae but I agree that's bullshit.



mandithomas89 said:


> FINALLY got a freaking shipping notice. It says it will be here Friday or Saturday.


YAY I finally got it too!


----------



## autopilot (May 15, 2014)

@@Ashleigh Paige  - I'm not having any luck quoting from my work PC, but I agree that is total crap to "retire" Rae.

I just wrote a "review" for it calling them out. We'll see if it gets posted... &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Padawan (May 15, 2014)

I got my shipping notice late yesterday, FINALLY! I am still miffed about how they think its OK to keep $32 (I had add-ons) of my money for three weeks, then lie to me twice about the expected shipping date. I have enough Jules for a free box, and once I cash those in, I am seriously thinking of canceling. This isn't the first time I've had an issue. Last time they at least gave me some Jules for the fiasco. This time, they seemed determined not to compensate. Shady!


----------



## Spydar (May 15, 2014)

I finally got tracking yesterday too. Hasn't updated yet so there's that. I called yesterday too and they didn't offer me Jules either. It pissed me off because they kept blaming me for not having my payment processed on the 27th and that was the reason for the delay. I'm sorry, but i called them first thing of the 28th and they processed my payment right away and that just doesn't excuse 3 weeks of delay. They ran out of wands. Great. But, a little bit of communication would have gone a long way. None of us should have had to constantly harp on them to give us info. I try to be pretty chill when it comes to Julep, but I'm pretty aggravated this month.


----------



## Miche (May 15, 2014)

Did anyone else not get all of thier Jules from thier order?  I got the 600 Jules from taking the box but the ones for my add ons were missing.  I ordered enough specifically to be able to get my June box for free (since they were doing double).


----------



## jennm149 (May 15, 2014)

Miche said:


> Did anyone else not get all of thier Jules from thier order?  I got the 600 Jules from taking the box but the ones for my add ons were missing.  I ordered enough specifically to be able to get my June box for free (since they were doing double).


You don't *receive* Jules for add-ons.  The Jules shown by the add-ons are what they *cost*.


----------



## Spydar (May 15, 2014)

Miche said:


> Did anyone else not get all of thier Jules from thier order?  I got the 600 Jules from taking the box but the ones for my add ons were missing.  I ordered enough specifically to be able to get my June box for free (since they were doing double).


They don't give Jules for add-ons. The Jules listed under them is how many Jules they cost if you are redeeming for them. Hope that makes sense!


----------



## Miche (May 16, 2014)

Thanks, I didn't realize that you didn't get the Jules with add ons. That is a bummer because I was going to get my free box and then cancel.  I have already started getting Rainbow Honey.  I started my Julep subscription in Decmeber right after they stopped the ability to skip (which I didn't realize until after I joined).  Now I will have to decide if I want to go one more month or just lose the Jules.


----------



## Hipster (May 16, 2014)

Still waiting for my box here in Alberta.  Last tracking update showed it in Bell, CA on May 12th.

Hoping it gets here by next Wednesday since I'm moving to Texas Thurs or Fri and I'd reallllly like to get the box before I depart!  Sigh...


----------



## Rachel S (May 16, 2014)

Spydar said:


> I finally got tracking yesterday too. Hasn't updated yet so there's that. I called yesterday too and they didn't offer me Jules either. It pissed me off because they kept blaming me for not having my payment processed on the 27th and that was the reason for the delay. I'm sorry, but i called them first thing of the 28th and they processed my payment right away and that just doesn't excuse 3 weeks of delay. They ran out of wands. Great. But, a little bit of communication would have gone a long way. None of us should have had to constantly harp on them to give us info. I try to be pretty chill when it comes to Julep, but I'm pretty aggravated this month.


I had a similar issue and I updated my cc info on the 28th as well. But I didn't even order a plie wand so why on earth my box has taken so long I cannot figure out. I did get a tracking email finally on Tuesday though and it says that it was delivered today, which I won't know for sure until late tonight. I'm not even excited for it anymore it's been so long!


----------



## Rachel S (May 16, 2014)

Ashleigh Paige said:


> Maybe all 'y'all noticed this earlier, but I was browsing the retired colors looking for Maggie and I saw Rae is now listed as a retired color. Considering how rarely it was in stock in the first place when so many people wanted to get a bottle of it, am I wrong to think that's a dick move on Julep's part? It's not like they didn't know it would be a popular color. Things like that happen when you call something the color of 2014. There's probably business logic to their decision to make Rae available for mere days--maybe even just hours--over the course of about two months and then retire it, but it seems ridiculous to me.
> 
> Maybe I'm just extra grumpy because two of the polishes I put on last week turned out to be awful for me (Rosa refused to be cleaned up and came off in one semi-solid chip a week later while Billie Jean faded so much at the tips that it goes beyond tip wear), but Julep is really annoying me with moves like that.


What the crap. I was iffy about Rae when it debuted but I got it anyway, just in case, and ended up loving it. I was hoping to get another bottle just to have as back up b/c I liked it so much! I can't believe they've already retired a brand new color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Spydar (May 16, 2014)

Did anyone else's tracking that got sent Wednesday actually update to show that it left the warehouse? Cause mine sure hasn't. Looks like I'll be calling AGAIN tomorrow.

Rabble rabble (bondi) rabble rabble


----------



## Lumaday (May 16, 2014)

Rachel S said:


> What the crap. I was iffy about Rae when it debuted but I got it anyway, just in case, and ended up loving it. I was hoping to get another bottle just to have as back up b/c I liked it so much! I can't believe they've already retired a brand new color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I like Rae too but I'm glad there are dupes out there...when mine runs out I think I'll give Essie Splash of Grenadine a try!  I'm shocked they retired it too, that was fast.


----------



## Spydar (May 17, 2014)

So I called. Again. Now they say that my tracking hasn't updated because the post office must have lost my box. But it did leave the warehouse. Supposedly. Customer service then goes on to say that they will put me on the list for a replacement box that may or may not be sent out next week. I declined the replacement. I'm done playing the waiting game with the May box. They refunded me in Jules. Ridiculous.

Glad I sorta? got my money back, but still pissed about the whole situation.


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 17, 2014)

Spydar said:


> So I called. Again. Now they say that my tracking hasn't updated because the post office must have lost my box. But it did leave the warehouse. Supposedly. Customer service then goes on to say that they will put me on the list for a replacement box that may or may not be sent out next week. I declined the replacement. I'm done playing the waiting game with the May box. They refunded me in Jules. Ridiculous.
> 
> Glad I sorta? got my money back, but still pissed about the whole situation.


That's terrible! I'm sorry you and others are still having issues. I know they had to hire a bunch of new people to help with May, so I imagine part of the problem is waiting on the wands to be made so they can send them, part is new hire issues, and part is still underestimating how much product and help they'd need for May. That's crappy they refunded you in Jules instead of your money. I would have thrown a hissy fit at them about that.


----------



## Spydar (May 17, 2014)

Well from the looks of it on Facebook, a lot of us were sent bogus tracking numbers since there's no way the Post Office has lost this many packages. Which makes me the most angry out of all of this.


----------



## JC327 (May 18, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Got my box yesterday and omg I think these are some of my favorite colors in my collection. The formulas for these 2 colors were seriously perfect, close to 1 coaters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im in love :wub:


----------



## JC327 (May 18, 2014)

disconik said:


> One thing to remember is that pastels, regardless of the brand, are either slightly goopy or REALLY thin.  The streakiness comes from the pigment not being as strong.
> 
> I use a base coast with a slight milkiness to it like essie ridge filling or grow faster. Pastel cremes are pretty much NEVER one coaters, so make your first coat kind of thin.  Yes, it's going to be streaky.  Let that dry pretty well and then do your second coat a little thicker than the first.  As long as you didn't leave any bald spots on the first coat, it should even out fairly well.  If you feel like you need a 3rd coat, make it really thin or your nails are never going to fully cure.  Once you apply your top coat, it should level everything out.
> 
> ...


Pretty!


----------



## JC327 (May 18, 2014)

disconik said:


> OT - I was doing my occasionally  "polish shaking" where i go through and try to keep formulas mixed up and i was working on my julep collection.  I was shaking Drew and this happened:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to see that, glad they are sending you a new one.


----------



## JC327 (May 18, 2014)

So sorry to hear about everyone having all these shipping issues. I really hope Julep gets their act together for next month.


----------



## itsoliviaaah (May 18, 2014)

Finally got my box last night.

...sorry I'm not too excited, I did have to wait nearly 3 weeks so at this point I feel "meh" about everything. But hey at least it's here. The colors are pretty &amp; my cuticle pusher add on is very nifty. I'll post pics &amp; a review soon.


----------



## RedBadger (May 19, 2014)

Finally got my box, and guess what? It's WRONG!!!!  They sent me It Girl plus Kam (so two Kams and 1 Jules) instead of CWaT plus Kam.  I'm so over Julep.


----------



## yunii (May 19, 2014)

Spydar said:


> So I called. Again. Now they say that my tracking hasn't updated because the post office must have lost my box. But it did leave the warehouse. Supposedly. Customer service then goes on to say that they will put me on the list for a replacement box that may or may not be sent out next week. I declined the replacement. I'm done playing the waiting game with the May box. They refunded me in Jules. Ridiculous.
> 
> Glad I sorta? got my money back, but still pissed about the whole situation.


I still thinks it's unfair that they refunded in Jules.


----------



## Spydar (May 19, 2014)

yunii said:


> I still thinks it's unfair that they refunded in Jules.


I agree. I'm lucky I at least got that though. It's ridiculous that after an entire month they aren't willing to refund people's money.


----------



## RedBadger (May 19, 2014)

Spydar said:


> I agree. I'm lucky I at least got that though. It's ridiculous that after an entire month they aren't willing to refund people's money.


I wish they would have refunded me in anything at all.  The CS rep was flippant when I asked about the whereabouts of my box.  No offer for any kind of compensation.  Now they've sent me the wrong items.  I emailed them and informed them that I want them to make it right ASAP. I have very low expectations of this company now.


----------



## Spydar (May 19, 2014)

RedBadger said:


> I wish they would have refunded me in anything at all.  The CS rep was flippant when I asked about the whereabouts of my box.  No offer for any kind of compensation.  Now they've sent me the wrong items.  I emailed them and informed them that I want them to make it right ASAP. I have very low expectations of this company now.


The first person I talked to early last week was very "sucks for you" about it. When I called Saturday I think it was early enough for the rep to not really know what was going on so I lucked out. This month is a mess. I don't see how they are going to be able to successfully roll out all these maven changes for June.


----------



## Lumaday (May 19, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear about the mess a lot of you have had this month, it sucks!  I have 800 Jules, which I don't want to waste, but I also think I will cancel this month.  After seeing all the customer service issues, people waiting a full month to get a shipment, wrong orders received (and they did that to me once already too - sent my add-ons but not my actual box!), formula problems, ect. I am just not too impressed with Julep lately.  

I think I'm going to look around for another nail polish sub, does anyone have a suggestion?


----------



## Spydar (May 19, 2014)

prettylights said:


> I think I'm going to look around for another nail polish sub, does anyone have a suggestion?


I wish Square Hue had better colors


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (May 19, 2014)

prettylights said:


> I think I'm going to look around for another nail polish sub, does anyone have a suggestion?


Other than SquareHue, there's

Cult Cosmetics polish box (https://www.cultcosmetics.com/t/category/nail-polish)

Rainbow Honey  (http://www.rainbowhoney.com/collections/rainbow-honey-mystery-bag)

LAQA &amp; Co (http://www.laqaandco.com/products/color-of-the-month-club-1)

Color Me Monthly (http://colormemonthly.com/)

Nailtini (https://www.tinibeauty.com/product/lacquer-cabinet/)

Nailette (http://www.nailette.com/)

Pistol Polish (http://www.pistolpolish.com/)

Luxe Coat (http://luxecoat.com/about-us/)

Glitter Guilty (http://www.glitterguilty.com/how-it-works/)

Glitter Daze (http://glitterdazenp.com/subscription-box)

The Monthly Nail (http://www.themonthlynail.com/)

Nailed Kit (http://nailedkit.com/)

iNZURi (http://www.inzuri.co/pages/join#!how-it-works-/cnya)

Hope that helps!

So yes, lots of options other than Julep -- more creative ones too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RedBadger (May 19, 2014)

prettylights said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about the mess a lot of you have had this month, it sucks!  I have 800 Jules, which I don't want to waste, but I also think I will cancel this month.  After seeing all the customer service issues, people waiting a full month to get a shipment, wrong orders received (and they did that to me once already too - sent my add-ons but not my actual box!), formula problems, ect. I am just not too impressed with Julep lately.
> 
> I think I'm going to look around for another nail polish sub, does anyone have a suggestion?


I already signed up for LAQA in anticipation of cancelling Julep.  They mailed my first one on Thursday, so should be getting it in the mail soon.  Only $12 per month (1 polish plus a pack of remover wipes), so not a huge commitment.

ETA: This month's color is Gremlin

http://www.laqaandco.com/products/gremlin-nail-polish


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (May 19, 2014)

RedBadger said:


> I already signed up for LAQA in anticipation of cancelling Julep.  They mailed my first one on Thursday, so should be getting it in the mail soon.  Only $12 per month (1 polish plus a pack of remover wipes), so not a huge commitment.
> 
> ETA: This month's color is Gremlin
> 
> http://www.laqaandco.com/products/gremlin-nail-polish


Can we still get this month's polish? Grabby  hands mint green, I'm a bad person &gt;.&gt;

I don't know if I want to commit for multiple months. I want some of this polish, and it's not a huge financial commitment, but I kind of don't need more than 1 or 2 remover wipes.


----------



## Sun8shin3 (May 19, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> Other than SquareHue, there's
> 
> Cult Cosmetics polish box (https://www.cultcosmetics.com/t/category/nail-polish)
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for this post!  What a great resource.  I'm thinking I am done with Julep too.  I'd rather give my $ to another company that has interesting finishes, more product per bottle and more consistent product.  Thanks again.


----------



## Lumaday (May 19, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> Other than SquareHue, there's
> 
> Cult Cosmetics polish box (https://www.cultcosmetics.com/t/category/nail-polish)
> 
> ...


You rock, thank you!


----------



## Lumaday (May 19, 2014)

Just did a little research on those other subs that were posted, so far Rainbow Honey really catches my eye!  I like that they have two levels of subs ($10 and $25), it looks like they have more interesting finishes, and I love that they also send things like lip balm, roller perfume, or mani tools too!  I'll probably try out the $10 sub to start and if I wind up loving the polish I can always move up to the $25 sub.  For the $25 sub you get a lot of product (3 full sized polishes plus several full sized beauty products).


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 19, 2014)

prettylights said:


> Just did a little research on those other subs that were posted, so far Rainbow Honey really catches my eye!  I like that they have two levels of subs ($10 and $25), it looks like they have more interesting finishes, and I love that they also send things like lip balm, roller perfume, or mani tools too!  I'll probably try out the $10 sub to start and if I wind up loving the polish I can always move up to the $25 sub.  For the $25 sub you get a lot of product (3 full sized polishes plus several full sized beauty products).


There's already a thread for it! https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131373-rainbow-honey-mystery-box/


----------



## NotTheMama (May 19, 2014)

prettylights said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about the mess a lot of you have had this month, it sucks!  I have 800 Jules, which I don't want to waste, but I also think I will cancel this month.  After seeing all the customer service issues, people waiting a full month to get a shipment, wrong orders received (and they did that to me once already too - sent my add-ons but not my actual box!), formula problems, ect. I am just not too impressed with Julep lately.
> 
> I think I'm going to look around for another nail polish sub, does anyone have a suggestion?


Black Sheep Laquer also has a box.


----------



## JC327 (May 20, 2014)

Wow I cant believe all the issues with Julep this month makes me hesitant to order a June box.


----------



## shutterblog (May 21, 2014)

prettylights said:


> Just did a little research on those other subs that were posted, so far Rainbow Honey really catches my eye!  I like that they have two levels of subs ($10 and $25), it looks like they have more interesting finishes, and I love that they also send things like lip balm, roller perfume, or mani tools too!  I'll probably try out the $10 sub to start and if I wind up loving the polish I can always move up to the $25 sub.  For the $25 sub you get a lot of product (3 full sized polishes plus several full sized beauty products).


I did the Rainbow Honey mini sub for May - and then skipped Julep for June and just upgraded to the RH large sub.  So much more bang for your buck, IMHO - I've been so happy with their products!

Not to mention...  A full size RH polish is $10 for 15ml - Julep is ($14.00) $11.20 Maven for 8ml.

And through the end of the month, Ipsy has a 25% off code for RH purchases.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (May 21, 2014)

I apologize if this has already been posted, but I just saw an ad on my facebook for a free month of Julep.  The code "helloyou" gets me a free Summer Brights maven box. What colors does this get me and will I be charged without any further action on my part?


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 21, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> I apologize if this has already been posted, but I just saw an ad on my facebook for a free month of Julep.  The code "helloyou" gets me a free Summer Brights maven box. What colors does this get me and will I be charged without any further action on my part?


Raegan, Mariska, Kayla, Lip Gloss in Graceful, and the Kajal Eye Liner. It's free except for $2.99 for shipping, and if you do not cancel over the phone with Julep you will be charged $24.99/month.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (May 21, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Raegan, Mariska, Kayla, Lip Gloss in Graceful, and the Kajal Eye Liner. It's free except for $2.99 for shipping, and if you do not cancel over the phone with Julep you will be charged $24.99/month.


THANK YOU for the info. When do I need to cancel to avoid getting charged? I do like those colors and would like getting that stuff for free but I don't think I'm on board with the monthly sub at this point in time.


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 21, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> THANK YOU for the info. When do I need to cancel to avoid getting charged? I do like those colors and would like getting that stuff for free but I don't think I'm on board with the monthly sub at this point in time.


They would charge you on the 27th of next month. So before June 27. But you will have access to discounted Julep products and free shipping for that time, so take advantage of that if you're interested!


----------



## kaitlin1209 (May 22, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> They would charge you on the 27th of next month. So before June 27. But you will have access to discounted Julep products and free shipping for that time, so take advantage of that if you're interested!


You rock, thanks for the info  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RedBadger (May 22, 2014)

After not hearing back for 72 hours (3 business days) after emailing CS, I gave them a call.  They are supposedly sending me the correct box this time.  Sigh......I hope my correct May box arrives before my June box.  Stranger things have happened.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 25, 2014)

So now that I've finally gotten to use my plie wand for the first time, I couldn't figure out how to make it fit with the polish bottles until I watched the youtube video on their blog. I never know there was an overcap!! I always wondered how people actually swatched the top. I just went and swatched all my caps.


----------

